# hyn's progression thread



## hyn (Apr 17, 2022)

Making this progression thread for getting tips and motivation. I main 3x3, and I have a comp coming up on 4-5 June, and I've signed up for 2-4, oh, bld and mega. I only have gan lube so far but I've ordered lunar which will hopefully come soon 
Events:


Spoiler: Events and cubes



template
Event:
PB/Ao5/Global/Long term avg goal/cube/method

2x2:
1.6/3.5/5-5.5?/sub 3/meilong 2x2/ortega

3x3:
10.52/13.66/17/sub10/RS3m 2020 with extra magnets/full cfop

OH:
32.69/35.28/40/sub25

4x4:
1:16.58/1:32.99/1:35/sub 1/meilong 4m/yau

Pyra:
4.44/8.83/10-12/no goal/Qiyi MS/beginner

Megaminx:
2:16.19/2:47.68/~2:50/sub 1:30/YJ yuhu v2m/idk


----------



## Timona (Apr 17, 2022)

Good luck


----------



## hyn (Apr 19, 2022)

Today's 2x2 session(with my brother's Yupo V2m since my meilong is gummy):


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-19 (solving from 2022-04-19 10:08:14 to 2022-04-19 15:18:35)
solves/total: 250/250

single
best: 1.44
worst: 26.54

mean of 3
current: 4.73 (σ = 1.54)
best: 2.82 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 5
current: 4.03 (σ = 0.96)
best: 3.62 (σ = 1.26)

avg of 12
current: 5.11 (σ = 2.16)
best: 4.26 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 25
current: 4.81 (σ = 0.92)
best: 4.60 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 50
current: 5.04 (σ = 1.29)
best: 4.94 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 100
current: 5.06 (σ = 1.06)
best: 5.05 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 200
current: 5.34 (σ = 1.40)
best: 5.33 (σ = 1.30)

Average: 5.43 (σ = 1.42)
Mean: 5.73

Time List:
1. 12.08 U2 R F' R2 U F' R F2 U @2022-04-19 10:08:14 
2. 10.36 U F' R U2 F' U R F R' @2022-04-19 10:08:39 
3. 7.02 F2 R U R' U2 R U' F' R' @2022-04-19 10:09:01 
4. 7.76 R F U2 F R2 F' R U' R @2022-04-19 10:09:16 
5. 6.21 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U R @2022-04-19 10:09:54 
6. 5.18 R' F' U R' U R U' R' U' @2022-04-19 10:20:11 
7. 4.79 U2 F' R2 F2 U F' R' U F' @2022-04-19 10:20:44 
8. 8.60 R2 F2 R U2 R U R' F R F2 @2022-04-19 10:21:34 
9. 2.75 R F' R' F R2 F R' F R2 @2022-04-19 10:22:05 
10. 11.60 F2 U R2 U' F R2 F R2 F2 U' @2022-04-19 10:22:22 
11. 9.28 U2 F U R' F U F2 U F U' @2022-04-19 10:22:46 
12. 5.21 R2 F' R F2 R U2 R' F' U2 @2022-04-19 10:23:21 
13. 2.98 R2 U R2 U2 F U2 F R' F' @2022-04-19 10:23:55 
14. 6.12 F2 R2 F U2 F R' F2 U F' @2022-04-19 10:24:18 
15. 3.23 U' F R U2 R' F R U F' @2022-04-19 10:24:52 
16. 5.15 F U2 R' F' R2 U F2 U R' @2022-04-19 10:25:08 
17. 5.29 U' R U' R' U R F R' U2 @2022-04-19 10:25:37 
18. 5.07 F U2 R' F2 R' U R F2 R2 @2022-04-19 10:26:19 
19. 4.66 F2 R' U' R2 F' U' R2 U F2 @2022-04-19 10:26:42 
20. 7.23 U R2 U' R U' F2 R U F @2022-04-19 10:27:00 
21. 4.59 R F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F' R F' @2022-04-19 10:27:35 
22. 4.56 U2 F' R2 F' U2 F' R' F R' @2022-04-19 10:28:03 
23. 6.15 F2 R' F R' F R2 F U R @2022-04-19 10:28:18 
24. 6.22 R U R2 U' R' U' F U2 R2 @2022-04-19 10:28:40 
25. 4.82 U R' U' F2 U F2 U F' U @2022-04-19 10:28:56 
26. 3.54 F R U2 F' R' F U2 F' U2 @2022-04-19 10:29:13 
27. 4.73 F R' F' R2 U R U' R F' @2022-04-19 10:29:40 
28. 3.66 F' U2 R' F2 R2 U' R2 U R' @2022-04-19 10:30:02 
29. 5.52 U2 R U' F' R U2 R' U R' U @2022-04-19 10:30:17 
30. 5.19 R F R U' F U' F U2 F @2022-04-19 10:30:33 
31. 5.00 F2 U2 R' F U' F2 R U' R2 @2022-04-19 10:31:07 
32. 7.73 F2 U F2 R' F R F' R' F' @2022-04-19 10:31:59 
33. 10.19 F R2 U2 R2 U F2 U F' U' @2022-04-19 10:32:20 
34. 5.75 U R F2 U2 F' R U2 F' R' U' @2022-04-19 10:32:51 
35. 5.20 F U' R' U' R F2 U' R2 U2 @2022-04-19 10:55:02 
36. 6.88 F' U' R F' R F U2 F2 R @2022-04-19 10:55:20 
37. 4.47 R' F' U F' R F' U' R' F' @2022-04-19 10:55:46 
38. 6.65 U' F R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F @2022-04-19 10:56:09 
39. 6.65 F2 U' R2 U R F2 U' R U' @2022-04-19 10:56:30 
40. 4.91 R' U2 F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R' @2022-04-19 10:56:51 
41. 5.81 F R2 F' R U2 F2 R' F U' F2 @2022-04-19 10:58:20 
42. 4.42 U R' F U2 R2 F' U F R F2 @2022-04-19 10:58:39 
43. 5.10 U2 F' R F U2 R' U' R2 U' @2022-04-19 10:58:58 
44. 8.84 R' U F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 @2022-04-19 10:59:11 
45. 4.54 F' U2 F' R' F' R' U F2 R' @2022-04-19 10:59:42 
46. 4.64 F R2 F' U' R' F U F2 U' @2022-04-19 11:00:25 
47. 5.03 F' R2 U R U2 R' F2 U F' U2 @2022-04-19 11:00:40 
48. 4.78 F U F R' F R' U R2 U' @2022-04-19 11:01:21 
49. 8.90 R F' R U' R2 U F U' R U' @2022-04-19 11:01:36 
50. 4.67 U2 R2 U R F2 U' F2 U' F' R @2022-04-19 11:01:59 
51. 6.32 U' R' U R2 U2 F R' U' R @2022-04-19 11:02:14 
52. 4.61 R' F2 U' R F' R F2 R' U @2022-04-19 11:02:29 
53. 4.66 F R' U' R F' U R2 U' R @2022-04-19 11:02:54 
54. 5.71 F R' U R F R2 U F' U' @2022-04-19 11:03:11 
55. 4.68 R' U R2 F2 U R U2 F2 U' @2022-04-19 11:03:31 
56. 4.97 U' F2 R U' F2 U R' U F R2 @2022-04-19 11:03:49 
57. 3.34 F2 R' F' U2 R F' R U2 F @2022-04-19 11:04:16 
58. 4.37 U R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F @2022-04-19 11:04:37 
59. 3.79 U2 F R U2 F U2 F' R U @2022-04-19 11:05:13 
60. 4.91 U' F' U2 F U F2 R F' U' @2022-04-19 11:05:29 
61. 11.33 R2 U' R2 U' F U R' F2 R' U' @2022-04-19 11:05:50 
62. 5.78 U R F R' F2 R F R2 F2 @2022-04-19 11:06:28 
63. 5.32 U' F U' F2 U F' U' R2 U' @2022-04-19 11:06:50 
64. 4.77 U' F' R F' U' F U2 R F @2022-04-19 11:07:07 
65. 6.13 F2 R2 F' R' F' U' R2 U' R2 @2022-04-19 11:07:23 
66. 3.72 F R' F' R F' U2 R F R @2022-04-19 11:08:18 
67. 4.58 F U' F R' U' F2 U' R U' @2022-04-19 11:08:36 
68. 5.77 R F2 U R2 F' U F U F' @2022-04-19 11:08:53 
69. 4.82 U' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R F' @2022-04-19 11:09:12 
70. 5.07 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 F' U2 R2 @2022-04-19 11:09:30 
71. 7.45 U2 F' R U2 R' F' U' R F @2022-04-19 11:09:45 
72. 3.01 R2 U R U2 R U F' U R' @2022-04-19 11:10:07 
73. 5.12 U2 F' U R2 U' R2 U F U2 @2022-04-19 11:10:21 
74. 5.79 U F' R2 F' R F U R2 U' @2022-04-19 11:10:36 
75. 13.24 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R F R2 F' R' @2022-04-19 12:06:27 
76. 3.85 F U' R U R' U2 R' F' U' @2022-04-19 12:06:49 
77. 4.38 R U F' U' F U R2 F2 U' @2022-04-19 12:07:12 
78. 4.97 F' U2 R2 U R F2 U' F' U2 @2022-04-19 12:07:30 
79. 19.92 R F' R2 F' R F2 U' R F2 @2022-04-19 12:07:52 
80. 3.69 F' R2 U2 R' U' R F2 U F2 @2022-04-19 12:08:22 
81. 5.18 R' U2 R F' R U' F2 R2 U2 @2022-04-19 12:08:49 
82. 4.93 R F' R2 U' R F R U F2 U @2022-04-19 12:09:02 
83. 5.03 R F' R U' R F2 R U2 F' @2022-04-19 12:09:18 
84. 6.13 F' U R2 U2 F' U' R U F' @2022-04-19 12:09:42 
85. 6.86 U F2 R F2 R F R' U' R' @2022-04-19 12:10:02 
86. 5.89 F2 R F R' F2 U2 R' F' U R' @2022-04-19 12:11:31 
87. 4.41 U R' F2 R' U' R F2 U2 F' @2022-04-19 12:11:52 
88. 3.78 R' F U' R2 U' F2 U R' U2 @2022-04-19 12:12:18 
89. 3.75 R F' U2 F2 R' F' R F' R' @2022-04-19 12:12:40 
90. 5.23 U' F2 R F R2 U2 R' F R2 U' @2022-04-19 12:12:59 
91. 5.86 R F2 U' F R' U F R2 F' @2022-04-19 12:13:13 
92. 6.20 R F' R2 F' R U R2 U2 R2 @2022-04-19 12:13:30 
93. 12.25 U2 R U2 F' U F' U R' U R2 @2022-04-19 12:13:56 
94. 4.75 R' U F' U F U' F R U' F' @2022-04-19 12:14:29 
95. 5.22 R U' R U2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' @2022-04-19 12:14:51 
96. 5.17 R' F' U2 R2 F' R' F R' U R' @2022-04-19 12:15:11 
97. 3.36 F' R' F' R F' U' F2 U' F @2022-04-19 12:15:32 
98. 12.75 U2 R' F2 R F' R2 F U F2 @2022-04-19 12:15:49 
99. 4.46 F U' R U' F U F2 R' F @2022-04-19 12:16:11 
100. 7.16 U2 R F2 R2 U' R' F R2 F @2022-04-19 12:16:25 
101. 6.88 F' R2 U R2 U' R' F2 R' F U2 @2022-04-19 12:16:39 
102. 3.37 R' F U' F' R2 U R F' R' @2022-04-19 12:17:04 
103. 4.44 R U F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R @2022-04-19 12:17:18 
104. 2.51 F' U R' F R U2 R U F2 R' @2022-04-19 12:17:31 
105. 4.73 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' F' @2022-04-19 12:17:49 
106. 6.70 F2 R' U R U2 R U2 R' F @2022-04-19 12:18:07 
107. 6.66 R2 F U F' U R' U F2 U' @2022-04-19 12:18:32 
108. 4.75 F R' U R2 U' F2 U R F2 @2022-04-19 12:18:53 
109. 3.54 F R F' U' F U F' U2 R @2022-04-19 12:19:13 
110. 10.63 R2 U F2 R2 U R F2 U F' @2022-04-19 12:19:37 
111. 5.42 F2 R U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' @2022-04-19 12:21:04 
112. 12.92 U F' U F U F2 R U2 R @2022-04-19 12:21:22 
113. 5.15 F2 U' F2 R F' U R' U R @2022-04-19 12:21:47 
114. 5.18 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F @2022-04-19 12:22:07 
115. 10.99 U R F R2 U R' F R2 U2 @2022-04-19 12:22:24 
116. 14.83 R2 F U' F U2 F U R' U2 @2022-04-19 12:22:49 
117. 4.39 F' U F2 R' F' R2 U F' R2 @2022-04-19 12:23:14 
118. 4.90 U2 R F R F' R U F2 R2 @2022-04-19 12:23:32 
119. 7.83 R U' R' F' U F R U R' @2022-04-19 12:24:17 
120. 7.26 F' U2 F R2 U' F' R U' F @2022-04-19 12:24:34 
121. 3.98 R U2 F' U' F U' R F' U2 @2022-04-19 12:24:58 
122. 10.02 U' R' U' R2 F R' F' U F @2022-04-19 12:25:15 
123. 5.99 F' R F U2 R2 F R' F U2 R @2022-04-19 12:25:33 
124. 7.48 F' R U' R U' F R' F U2 @2022-04-19 12:25:56 
125. 4.44 F U R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U2 @2022-04-19 12:26:15 
126. 5.37 R2 F' R2 F U' R F2 U2 R2 @2022-04-19 12:26:31 
127. 6.76 F R' U2 F' U F2 R' F R2 @2022-04-19 12:26:50 
128. 5.72 R F' U R' F R2 F R' U' @2022-04-19 12:27:09 
129. 2.56 F' R' U' R U2 F' R U' F2 U' @2022-04-19 12:27:37 
130. 12.66 R F R' F' R U F' R U' @2022-04-19 12:27:52 
131. 3.96 F2 R F' U' R' U2 F2 R' F2 @2022-04-19 12:28:17 
132. 4.55 U' R2 U R2 U' R U F2 R' F' @2022-04-19 12:28:32 
133. 6.44 U F' U R' U2 R2 F R' U' @2022-04-19 12:28:43 
134. 3.33 U2 R U2 R F R2 U R2 U' @2022-04-19 12:29:07 
135. 6.55 U2 R F2 R U F2 U' R2 U F' @2022-04-19 12:29:27 
136. 5.88 F U R' U' F R2 U2 F R' @2022-04-19 12:29:47 
137. 7.16 F2 U R F' U R2 U' F2 U @2022-04-19 12:30:02 
138. 6.69 U' R' U2 R U' F2 R F2 U' @2022-04-19 12:30:23 
139. 4.08 F U2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U R2 @2022-04-19 12:31:00 
140. 5.53 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R U' F' R' @2022-04-19 12:31:14 
141. 5.56 R U' F2 U' F U' F2 U R2 F2 @2022-04-19 12:31:37 
142. 5.59 F2 U' F R F' R F' U R' @2022-04-19 12:31:57 
143. 5.02 F2 U2 F' R U2 R F' U R' @2022-04-19 12:32:17 
144. 5.07 F U2 R' U R' U2 F2 R' F' @2022-04-19 12:32:35 
145. 3.68 R F2 U' F' R2 U2 F R' U2 @2022-04-19 12:32:52 
146. 4.32 U2 R F U2 F' U F' U F2 @2022-04-19 12:33:07 
147. 5.12 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' F R' U' @2022-04-19 12:33:24 
148. 5.44 F2 R' F' U R' U2 F' U' R @2022-04-19 13:29:45 
149. 6.35 U2 R' U2 R F' U2 R' F2 R2 @2022-04-19 13:30:01 
150. 5.57 U F R' F R' U2 F' U' F2 @2022-04-19 13:30:27 
151. 5.32 F' R' F U2 R2 F' U F' U' @2022-04-19 13:30:41 
152. 3.47 R2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 U' R @2022-04-19 13:31:00 
153. 5.33 R2 U' F U R' U F' U F2 @2022-04-19 13:31:12 
154. 6.09 U' F' R' U2 R F' U F2 R2 @2022-04-19 13:31:35 
155. 7.75 U2 F R2 U2 R' F U2 R' U @2022-04-19 13:32:29 
156. 4.92 R' F2 R' U R' F U F2 R' @2022-04-19 13:32:47 
157. 4.41 U' F2 R' F U' R U R2 F' U' @2022-04-19 13:33:01 
158. 5.23 R2 F R2 F U2 R' U' R2 U' @2022-04-19 13:33:13 
159. 3.49 U F R F' U R2 U F U' @2022-04-19 13:33:27 
160. 5.78 F2 R U' F U2 F U F R2 U' @2022-04-19 13:33:41 
161. 4.64 R2 F' U F R' F2 U R' U2 @2022-04-19 13:34:04 
162. 4.83 U' F2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R2 F' @2022-04-19 13:34:19 
163. 11.47 F' U F' U2 R F' U2 F2 R @2022-04-19 13:34:36 
164. 4.95 U F' U R F2 R U2 R2 F @2022-04-19 13:35:02 
165. 5.12 R F' U2 F2 R F' U' R U @2022-04-19 13:35:17 
166. 4.57 F2 U R' F2 R' U2 R F U @2022-04-19 13:35:36 
167. 3.17 F2 U F' U R' F2 U2 R2 F2 @2022-04-19 13:35:59 
168. 5.67 F2 U F U R U R U' F @2022-04-19 13:36:11 
169. 5.73 U F' U F2 R' F2 R F' R' U @2022-04-19 13:36:27 
170. 4.62 U F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 @2022-04-19 13:36:47 
171. 4.72 R2 U' R U2 R F2 U R U' @2022-04-19 13:37:04 
172. 5.29 F2 U2 F U2 F' R' U' F U2 @2022-04-19 13:37:20 
173. 7.69 R F' R2 F U2 R' F2 R' F' R' @2022-04-19 13:37:38 
174. 4.20 F2 R2 F U' R2 U R' F' U' @2022-04-19 13:37:57 
175. 5.26 R' U2 F U' R2 U' R U F' @2022-04-19 13:38:12 
176. 5.05 R F' U' F R2 U2 F' R' F R' @2022-04-19 13:38:39 
177. 5.56 R U' R U' R U2 R F2 U' @2022-04-19 13:38:55 
178. 2.26 R F R U F2 U' R2 F R2 @2022-04-19 13:39:16 
179. 5.32 R2 F' R U2 F' U2 F R U2 @2022-04-19 13:39:26 
180. 5.68 F' R' F U' F U2 R F R' @2022-04-19 13:39:41 
181. 5.94 R U' F2 R' F2 R2 U F' R2 @2022-04-19 13:39:57 
182. 4.24 R U R2 F' R2 F R' F2 U2 @2022-04-19 13:40:11 
183. 5.10 R' F R' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' @2022-04-19 13:40:28 
184. 5.19 F' R2 F' R' F2 R U' R2 U' @2022-04-19 13:40:49 
185. 4.42 F2 R' F R' U2 R2 F R2 F' @2022-04-19 13:41:03 
186. 4.52 U' R2 F U2 F R' F U2 R' @2022-04-19 13:41:26 
187. 5.47 F' R2 F R' F U2 R' F2 R U2 @2022-04-19 13:42:03 
188. 7.59 F2 U2 F' R F2 U' F' R F2 U2 @2022-04-19 13:42:17 
189. 4.12 U R U' F' R U2 R' U' R' @2022-04-19 13:42:47 
190. 5.14 R U' R2 F R' U' R2 U' F' @2022-04-19 13:43:08 
191. 5.31 F' U' R' F U2 R2 U' R U F' @2022-04-19 13:43:25 
192. 4.77 U R2 F' U2 F U' F2 R' F @2022-04-19 13:43:48 
193. 6.40 U' F2 U R' F' R F2 R F @2022-04-19 13:44:12 
194. 5.51 U R2 F' R' U2 R' U R F2 @2022-04-19 13:44:30 
195. 4.84 F U' F2 U R F R2 U' R @2022-04-19 13:44:53 
196. 3.70 F R2 F R' F2 R' F U2 F2 @2022-04-19 13:45:08 
197. 5.13 R U' F' R U' F R F2 U' @2022-04-19 13:45:19 
198. 3.75 F R' U R2 U F2 R' F' U @2022-04-19 13:45:42 
199. 3.93 U2 R' U2 F R' U R' U' R @2022-04-19 13:46:24 
200. 6.42 F R F' R' U' F' R2 U F' R2 @2022-04-19 13:46:36 
201. 5.65 R F2 R F2 U' F U' R2 U F2 @2022-04-19 13:46:56 
202. 6.37 R F' R' F2 R U2 R U2 F2 @2022-04-19 13:47:11 
203. 4.44 U F' R' F2 U2 R' F2 R U' @2022-04-19 13:47:27 
204. 1.46 F R F' U F R2 F' R' U' @2022-04-19 13:47:52 
205. 4.84 U' F2 R' U F2 R' F' R' U' R' @2022-04-19 13:48:39 
206. 4.85 R U' F U2 R' U' F R' U' @2022-04-19 13:48:59 
207. 3.71 U' F U R2 F' U2 F U R2 @2022-04-19 13:49:30 
208. 2.32 F R U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 @2022-04-19 13:49:49 
209. 5.03 R2 F' U R2 U R U2 F2 R2 @2022-04-19 13:50:10 
210. 6.40 F' U' R' F U2 R' F R U2 F' @2022-04-19 13:50:34 
211. 4.33 R2 U R F' R U' F' R2 F @2022-04-19 13:50:51 
212. 4.46 U' F U2 R2 U' R' F' U R' @2022-04-19 13:51:06 
213. 6.24 F U R F U2 R' U2 R F' @2022-04-19 13:51:18 
214. 11.94 U F' R U' R' U2 R' F R2 @2022-04-19 13:51:34 
215. 7.01 F2 R' U R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 @2022-04-19 13:52:03 
216. 5.45 R' F2 U F R U2 F U' F' @2022-04-19 13:52:27 
217. 5.69 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U R U' @2022-04-19 13:52:42 
218. 5.61 R F' U' F U' R2 U2 R' U' @2022-04-19 15:00:18 
219. 8.20 R U R2 F2 R' U F R' U @2022-04-19 15:00:40 
220. 8.54 R' U R' F' R F2 U' R F' @2022-04-19 15:00:59 
221. 4.67 U R2 F2 U R' F U' R' F @2022-04-19 15:01:15 
222. 6.56 U' F2 U2 F' R U R2 F2 U' @2022-04-19 15:02:09 
223. 1.44 R' U' F U F R' F' R U' @2022-04-19 15:04:40 
224. 3.00 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' R U' R2 F2 @2022-04-19 15:09:06 
225. 4.02 U2 F' R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 @2022-04-19 15:09:19 
226. 4.10 R F R' F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' @2022-04-19 15:09:44 
227. 5.73 F2 R' U' F' U2 F' R U F2 @2022-04-19 15:10:14 
228. 4.58 U F' U R F2 U' R U F' @2022-04-19 15:11:15 
229. 4.30 R' U' F' R F2 U2 F' R' U @2022-04-19 15:11:36 
230. 6.04 R' U2 F' U F U' R' U F' @2022-04-19 15:11:49 
231. 4.38 F' R U' F U2 F' R' F' R' @2022-04-19 15:12:09 
232. 3.83 F2 U' R U' F' R2 U2 F R U' @2022-04-19 15:12:27 
233. 4.30 R' F' R' F2 U R' F2 U2 F2 @2022-04-19 15:12:45 
234. 4.34 R F R' U R2 U R' U2 F' @2022-04-19 15:13:15 
235. 5.62 R F' R U2 F' U' F U F @2022-04-19 15:13:29 
236. 4.92 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' U R2 F2 @2022-04-19 15:13:43 
237. 6.81 F' R' F U2 F R2 U R F' @2022-04-19 15:13:56 
238. 4.22 R' U2 R2 U2 R F2 U F' U2 @2022-04-19 15:14:19 
239. 2.84 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R' U' @2022-04-19 15:14:38 
240. 4.04 R' U' R' U' F U2 R F' R @2022-04-19 15:15:19 
241. 26.54 R2 U R' U R' U F2 U' R' @2022-04-19 15:15:38 
242. 5.94 R F' R' F U' R' U R U @2022-04-19 15:16:14 
243. 4.77 U' R' U R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 @2022-04-19 15:16:29 
244. 4.81 R2 F' U' F' R U' F R' U' @2022-04-19 15:16:46 
245. 10.46 U2 R F R F2 R2 U' R' F' @2022-04-19 15:17:04 
246. 2.73 U R' F' U2 F' U F2 U2 F' @2022-04-19 15:17:34 
247. 4.03 F2 U F' U R2 F' R U2 F2 @2022-04-19 15:17:45 
248. 3.08 R U' R2 F U R' U' R2 U' @2022-04-19 15:18:03 
249. 4.99 R' F2 U' F R' F U' F2 R' @2022-04-19 15:18:21 
250. 6.13 F U' R' U' R F2 R F2 R' @2022-04-19 15:18:35


This was while learning T Clls and revising U, Pi and H. 
2 single pbs in the session: 
1.46, 1.44

4x4 pb by 0.01
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-19
single: 1:16.57

Time List:
1. 1:16.57 D' R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 B U2 B' D2 L' B U L F R' B U B Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 B L Uw' F' D2 L F' R' Fw L Fw Rw U F2 Rw' @2022-04-19 16:11:46


----------



## hyn (Apr 25, 2022)

Single - ao12 pbs


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25 (solving from 2022-04-25 19:28:33 to 2022-04-25 20:58:13)
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:13.32
worst: 2:00.93

mean of 3
current: 1:31.17 (σ = 20.14)
best: 1:30.34 (σ = 11.92)

avg of 5
current: 1:36.64 (σ = 14.23)
best: 1:28.80 (σ = 6.99)

avg of 12
current: 1:36.03 (σ = 12.63)
best: 1:36.03 (σ = 12.63)

Average: 1:36.03 (σ = 12.63)
Mean: 1:36.21

Time List:
1. 2:00.93 L2 B' L2 D R' F2 B R' D2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 L D2 L2 B' Rw2 B' L' Uw2 L' Uw2 L B2 F L' U2 Uw L' B2 Rw2 R' B Fw' Uw D2 Fw' R2 Uw' Rw2 @2022-04-25 19:28:33 
2. 1:22.25 F2 L2 R2 D U B2 R2 D B2 U' L U' B' L' D' L2 D L U' R F Uw2 Rw2 L' U Rw2 Uw2 D R2 F2 Uw2 D2 U' Fw' Rw2 D B' L D' Uw' Rw2 Uw Rw' F @2022-04-25 19:31:12 
3. 1:27.99 U' R2 F B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 R Fw2 U2 L2 Fw2 L U' Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L F2 D' Fw D' U2 Fw' F' B L' Uw F2 R' Uw Rw' Fw' @2022-04-25 19:33:15 
4. 1:43.26 U2 L F2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' R F2 D U' B L R2 Rw2 F U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 B U F U2 F L2 Rw' B' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw L' D' Rw' Uw2 Fw U @2022-04-25 19:35:21 
5. 1:19.76 F' R2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' B L2 U' R' B2 F' D L Rw2 Uw2 D' R F2 U' F2 Rw2 D' U2 Fw2 U' F2 Fw U' L2 F' Rw' D2 R2 Uw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 @2022-04-25 19:37:44 
6. 1:36.15 R' F' U2 R U2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' D U2 F' L' D U F2 Uw2 R F U2 F' B' Rw2 Fw2 L Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' U F' B2 Uw' L' U2 R Fw' Rw' Fw R' Uw D2 Rw' @2022-04-25 19:39:41 
7. 1:46.05 B' R U2 L B2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 L' U2 D R F2 L' R' D2 B' U' Fw2 Rw2 F' D2 R' B Uw2 F R L Uw2 B' Uw' R D2 F L Fw Rw U2 R L B' Uw' R @2022-04-25 19:42:03 
8. 1:54.92 R F' B2 U2 R' U L U2 R' L2 U2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B' D2 B D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D2 F' U' Rw2 F' U' Fw2 U' F R2 Rw' D2 Rw D' Rw2 Uw Rw' L2 Fw Rw2 D2 Fw @2022-04-25 19:44:21 
9. 1:29.72 U' F2 D B' U2 L U R F U2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 L Uw2 B2 D' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U B2 L' F2 Fw' U2 L' U2 Rw D Fw2 Rw2 F B2 R2 @2022-04-25 19:46:54 
10. 1:13.32 R2 D U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B R' F' L2 D R B2 R' Rw2 D' B' Rw2 U' Fw2 D B2 D R B' Rw' D2 R' Fw U' Rw2 Uw' B2 L2 Uw' U @2022-04-25 20:48:02 
11. 1:53.01 L2 U B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F R' D' U2 R B' F L' R' F Uw2 Fw2 B R Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 L2 F B' R B' Uw F' D2 U2 F Rw2 U Fw U R2 Fw' Rw L' @2022-04-25 20:50:41 
12. 1:27.19 R L' U L2 B' U' D R B2 L2 D B2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R' Fw2 D L Uw2 Fw2 L2 D L' Uw2 R2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw2 B' U L Fw' F Uw R Fw' R Uw D @2022-04-25 20:58:13


----------



## hyn (Apr 27, 2022)

I just learned 3-2-3 and half centres for 4x4, because I've only followed the 4x4 steps from the tutorial which came with the cube, which probably wasn't a good idea. Now my times are going all over the place.
Does anyone have any tips for 3-2-3 or PLL parity(to avoid g and n perms)?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 27, 2022)

for pll parity, try to swap two edges in a way that does not give a gperm (just imaging where the rwo edges would go) 

To avoid N perms you want to recog that it looks like a yperm but all edges are solved. If u do pll parity you get an N perm so do a sexy move before doing the alg, then do U' R U' R' after

Hope this helped


----------



## Timona (Apr 27, 2022)

hydynn said:


> I just learned 3-2-3 and half centres for 4x4, because I've only followed the 4x4 steps from the tutorial which came with the cube, which probably wasn't a good idea. Now my times are going all over the place.
> Does anyone have any tips for 3-2-3 or PLL parity(to avoid g and n perms)?


For half-centres, just practice it and master it, you'll become fluent with it over time. For 3-2-3, work on look ahead, there's only 2 of the same coloured pieces, unlike 5x5. It'll take some time before you get used to it


----------



## hyn (Apr 29, 2022)

I just got an MGC 2x2, RS2m evolution(for my brother), Mystic, and Weight 5. Any tips for setting them up? (I also have gan standard lube as well)


----------



## hyn (May 1, 2022)

4x4 pb by a lot
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-01
single: 1:02.60

Time List:
1. 1:02.60 R U D2 B2 R F' D R' U2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 F Rw2 Uw2 B' R B R' Fw2 L' F2 Rw2 D2 R' F2 Uw' L B U' B Fw' D Rw' R2 Uw Fw' D' @2022-05-01 17:03:20


----------



## hyn (May 4, 2022)

crazy day today


Spoiler: 4x4



1-12 pbs
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-04 (solving from 2022-05-04 17:18:11 to 2022-05-04 18:12:49)
solves/total: 16/16

single
best: 1:00.16
worst: 2:03.20

mean of 3
current: 1:12.58 (σ = 13.84)
best: 1:12.21 (σ = 13.95)

avg of 5
current: 1:15.52 (σ = 10.38)
best: 1:09.42 (σ = 5.54)

avg of 12
current: 1:21.06 (σ = 11.74)
best: 1:21.06 (σ = 11.74)

Average: 1:21.12 (σ = 10.23)
Mean: 1:22.44

Time List:
1. 1:19.63 B' U R' U L2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L D' L' F' L' F2 D' Uw2 F R2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 B' F2 Uw' D' F' D' B2 R' Rw Uw U2 Fw D2 R2 Fw' @2022-05-04 17:18:11 
2. 1:24.62 U R' U R' F' L F' U' B' R2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 B R2 F2 U2 Uw2 B' R' D2 B' Rw2 Fw2 L Uw2 R B2 D2 R Uw' L2 B Uw D2 Fw' D2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw @2022-05-04 17:20:06 
3. 1:13.19 U2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U B2 D R2 F' L R F' U L F D' R' Rw2 U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 D F Rw2 F Rw L' U B' Uw' Fw' Rw F' Uw F D2 Fw' @2022-05-04 17:33:36 
4. 1:27.64 U2 B' F2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 F R' B' F U' F R' Rw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F' D' B2 F2 Rw2 L2 U R' B' Rw' B2 Rw Uw2 Rw U L Uw R2 B' @2022-05-04 17:35:23 
5. 1:23.60 R L2 U L' U' D' F2 L' F' D2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L U2 R Uw2 Rw2 U' D2 Fw2 F' U L2 U' Rw2 B' R' B' F' D' Rw U2 Fw' Uw F' Rw2 B2 Rw' Fw2 F2 @2022-05-04 17:37:44 
6. 1:39.03 U R B D2 B L2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 D F D L F2 D B2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 F' D B' Rw2 U2 F2 U' Rw2 B' Rw' Uw2 D' Rw D' R Uw' F R' Uw L' U2 @2022-05-04 17:42:22 
7. 1:17.03 F B' R' U D' R2 F D R D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L' Fw2 Uw2 D Fw2 B2 D B R2 D2 Fw2 D Rw' D2 R B D Uw U F2 Rw Fw2 F Rw' R' @2022-05-04 17:44:32 
8. 1:31.91 D' L' F2 B U' R B2 R F L' U D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' Rw2 F L' Fw2 F' Rw2 R' L2 B U2 F2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F' B R2 Rw' U' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw R2 @2022-05-04 17:46:27 
9. 1:33.22 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 L F' R U B U R2 B2 D Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D R2 D2 U2 B Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw Uw2 U Fw Uw F2 B' D' Fw R2 Uw @2022-05-04 17:48:54 
10. 1:15.17 B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L B D' L2 R' B D F Fw2 Rw2 D' L' D2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R B2 U2 R2 U Fw' D R Uw2 R2 Uw' F D Rw' F U2 Fw' U2 @2022-05-04 18:00:47 
11. 1:04.11 F' L B L D2 F' D L2 U' R' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 L' Fw2 D' B2 L' Fw2 L U' L D Rw2 R D' Fw' U' F' L' D2 B2 Rw2 Uw B' Uw Rw Uw F @2022-05-04 18:02:39 
12. 2:03.20 D L2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U L' B F U2 L D' R' F' L2 R Uw2 L' D' Rw2 Fw2 D L U' L2 D2 Fw2 U' B2 Fw' D' R' L Fw B F U' Rw Fw2 Uw F @2022-05-04 18:04:20 
13. 1:08.98 F' U R2 U L2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U L B F' L U2 L R D U Fw2 Rw2 L' U F2 D Rw2 L2 D R U' B2 Fw D' R2 B2 U Uw Fw B D' Fw' Uw L' @2022-05-04 18:07:01 
14. 1:00.16 F2 R' F' D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' D U2 L F2 D' F' Fw2 Uw2 R F' R' L2 D2 Fw2 B R' Fw2 Uw Rw2 F' R Uw' Fw2 B2 R Rw' D2 Rw' F' Uw' @2022-05-04 18:08:47 
15. 1:27.49 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' B' F' U' L' D' U2 R Uw2 Fw2 F U' Fw2 B2 D Fw2 D' L2 F' D2 R' F' Rw' B' D Rw Uw R' D' B' Uw2 Rw2 @2022-05-04 18:10:34 
16. 1:10.08 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 F U2 B' D2 L2 R' F U' R2 D' U2 F R' D Rw2 Fw2 U' F2 B Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 Rw2 F' U F2 Rw' F L U2 R U Rw2 Fw Rw B' L2 Uw @2022-05-04 18:12:49


and BLD pb
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-04
single: 6:31.78

Time List:
1. 6:31.78 L B D B2 D B2 F2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 R' D F D' U L' D2 Rw' Uw' @2022-05-04 12:08:33


----------



## hyn (May 9, 2022)

Yoo pb single and first sub10
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-09
single: 9.97

Time List:
1. 9.97 R2 D F L2 B D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F R' U2 F' L' F2 D' @2022-05-09 19:06:10
Recon: 9.97


----------



## hyn (May 27, 2022)

I finally cleaned my 3x3 and lubed it with mystic, and it feels so nice
PBs:


Spoiler: 3x3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
mean of 3: 12.65

Time List:
1. 12.51 F D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U R' B2 R D F2 U2 R F' D 
2. 13.56 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B L R D' B2 F L' R' U2 
3. 11.89 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 R' D U R D B' U B F' U'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
avg of 5: 13.25

Time List:
1. (15.01) R' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U R2 D L F' D R' D2 L F' 
2. 12.51 F D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U R' B2 R D F2 U2 R F' D 
3. 13.56 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B L R D' B2 F L' R' U2 
4. (11.89) B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 R' D U R D B' U B F' U' 
5. 13.69 U F2 U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F' L' D2 R F D' R2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
avg of 12: 14.24

Time List:
1. 13.36 F R2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U F2 R D' F L2 U F2 D2 U2 L' 
2. 13.70 B' L U' R' B D R L U R U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' D2 
3. 16.56 R B R2 F L' F2 U2 F D L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 
4. 13.12 L' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 U B' R U' L U2 R B F' 
5. 14.58 B2 L F' D B' U B F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' B' L 
6. (18.95) B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 R2 F2 U' F L2 B2 L U' B L' D' R2 
7. 15.01 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U R2 D L F' D R' D2 L F' 
8. 12.51 F D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U R' B2 R D F2 U2 R F' D 
9. 13.56 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B L R D' B2 F L' R' U2 
10. (11.89) B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 R' D U R D B' U B F' U' 
11. 13.69 U F2 U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F' L' D2 R F D' R2 
12. 16.28 B2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B' R' U F R2 B L2 U

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
avg of 100: 15.91

Time List:
1. 12.97 F2 D L D L' B' R2 F' U R2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 B2 
2. 15.75 F L B R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B' U L D B2 U' L U' F 
3. 12.56 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B L F2 R' D2 L2 U2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D 
4. 16.85 L D2 F2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B' D2 B U' F R' D' F2 U 
5. 14.65 R2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F L D' U2 R' U2 B F' U B 
6. 15.06 U R' B D L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U L B' D2 U L2 F D' 
7. 18.33 B2 F2 R D2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 R B D U' B2 R F2 L D' 
8. 16.22 D L' U2 D L2 F2 R F' R' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R L2 F2 D2 R' U' 
9. 16.68 R' U F2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 B2 D B U2 L B R U' R2 F R 
10. 12.82 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L B2 D2 B2 U R' U' B D' F' 
11. (21.81) R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D R' D B D' U' F' R' B' U 
12. 16.98 R2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 B' D' U' L' D2 B' R2 D2 
13. (21.19) L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D F L' R' B D' U2 L' D2 
14. 13.49 B2 L' D' F L' U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 D' B2 F' U' 
15. 18.52 R F L' D B U' R L2 F L B2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 R' F2 
16. (21.12) F B2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' F L2 U B2 U2 L R 
17. 19.91 D2 F' B D' B R' U' F U2 B2 R' D2 R U2 B2 R D2 R' U' 
18. 14.28 R B U B L' F' D F U F2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D B2 U L2 
19. 16.02 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L' D' F U' L2 B D2 R2 D' 
20. 16.14 U2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 D' L' R' U' B U2 L' D' B2 
21. (11.38) D2 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' B' D' U R' F2 D2 R U B 
22. 13.40 U L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F' R D' F' U' L B D 
23. 15.60 D2 R F' B2 R2 U' R' B' U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U R2 B 
24. 15.49 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F U B' R2 D L R2 B U F2 
25. 16.27 B U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D R F U2 F2 D' R' D2 R2 
26. 14.69 L U B2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 R D U' L2 U2 L' B R2 
27. 12.71 R F' D' R2 F R U R2 F B R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 U R2 
28. (20.68) D B2 L' D2 B L' F U B2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F' 
29. 13.76 D' F2 L D F B2 L2 D L F2 D2 F2 B' D2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 
30. 19.59 L2 B2 L' D2 R B2 L' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F U' L F D B2 R' B2 U 
31. 19.35 B2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U B2 R2 L D2 R B D2 F U' L2 B2 U' 
32. 14.44 B2 L2 F' D2 F' U R' D L F R2 F D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 
33. 14.28 L' F L' B R' D B' U L2 D2 F R2 B D2 B L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R 
34. 15.93 R2 B' R2 F D2 F' L U2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 B D2 B 
35. 13.20 D2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 R' D F R' D U' F U R2 
36. 15.55 R D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 U' L' U B U' B R' D L 
37. 17.34 B U' F' U2 F D2 L' U R2 F L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B U2 
38. 15.07 B' R' D R L' D2 F2 U' B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F D2 R2 U' 
39. 18.34 D2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 F' U B D' B2 D' F2 R B' 
40. 15.25 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B U F' R U L2 U F L' B' 
41. 15.40 U2 R' F' D2 B2 R2 U' D2 L' R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D L2 U F2 U 
42. 17.51 R L U' F' R L U2 F2 U D2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 F U2 
43. 16.98 B' L' F R' L2 D' B' R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' L' B' 
44. 16.74 L2 B2 L D2 L2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 R F' L2 F' D L2 U B' L F R2 
45. 18.62 D R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 U' L' F2 L F D2 L R' F U 
46. 15.46 R B R2 F2 U' F' R' D' L' F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B L2 F' L2 F' 
47. 15.74 R U F2 R D2 U2 R D2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 B U' L' D' B2 
48. 15.10 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' B R U L B2 D' R2 F D' 
49. 17.75 F D' R' F2 U R2 D' L2 D F2 D2 U B2 R F' D U L U2 B 
50. 19.71 F' R U' L U D' L' F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 D F 
51. (11.47) R U2 R2 B2 F2 L' U2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F' D' U' L' U 
52. 18.86 L2 B' U L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D L2 R U' B' F' L' D U2 L' 
53. 17.17 L' B2 U' L' F D2 B' F2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 F D' 
54. 17.18 U' B' R U2 F2 U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 B U2 L2 U F2 D' L' R D L' 
55. 17.48 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D' R B' D U' L2 F L' 
56. 13.36 F R2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U F2 R D' F L2 U F2 D2 U2 L' 
57. 13.70 B' L U' R' B D R L U R U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' D2 
58. 16.56 R B R2 F L' F2 U2 F D L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 
59. 13.12 L' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 U B' R U' L U2 R B F' 
60. 14.58 B2 L F' D B' U B F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' B' L 
61. 18.95 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 R2 F2 U' F L2 B2 L U' B L' D' R2 
62. 15.01 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U R2 D L F' D R' D2 L F' 
63. 12.51 F D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U R' B2 R D F2 U2 R F' D 
64. 13.56 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B L R D' B2 F L' R' U2 
65. (11.89) B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 R' D U R D B' U B F' U' 
66. 13.69 U F2 U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F' L' D2 R F D' R2 
67. 16.28 B2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B' R' U F R2 B L2 U 
68. 16.97 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 B' U' L' B2 U2 F U L D' B2 
69. 15.20 L F2 R F2 L U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' U F' D F R2 F' U2 B D 
70. 17.60 R' F2 D2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D' U' B2 F2 R' B' R U R D F L 
71. 15.41 R F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 D' R2 B' D2 U B' D L' R2 F2 
72. 16.75 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 F' R2 F R' D2 U' R D L2 F2 R2 
73. 15.61 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D2 F2 R U2 B' D U' R F U L2 
74. (11.37) F' B' U' R2 B' L' F D2 L B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 
75. 17.79 U F' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 D L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U 
76. 16.18 B D' L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L F' L' B D' R' B2 D' 
77. 16.33 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D F2 D F2 R U2 B' U2 L' F R2 D R 
78. 13.62 L2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U2 L D B2 F' L B D' L B 
79. 15.75 D2 L F2 U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B R2 U B' D R' F2 L' D2 
80. (21.56) L2 F' R' U B' U' L' R2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' D2 F 
81. 16.87 F' D' U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 U B2 L' F D2 R U L2 D' 
82. 16.80 R' D' R' F' R2 B' U2 F D2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 L U' F' R U2 R' D' 
83. 15.60 D2 R' B L' D2 L2 D' F R2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 U F2 D L2 
84. 15.61 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B U2 F' R D' B' 
85. 16.22 B2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 L R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D' R' F2 D' R2 F' D2 L U 
86. 16.99 L F' R' L B2 R2 D' F D2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 R' B2 R D2 
87. 16.08 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U' B' F U L' B2 R2 B2 R D2 B 
88. 16.70 L U R' F D' L2 F' L' F' U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D 
89. 18.21 F L' D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U F D' L R' 
90. 17.73 U' B D2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 R' B2 F' D2 B2 L D' F2 L' 
91. 15.11 L F2 L F2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B' L2 B' F R' B2 U' 
92. 15.03 B L2 R2 F' L2 B R2 B2 R2 F' L' U R' B' U B' F D' L2 U' 
93. 12.39 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D F2 R2 L U' R F L U F U B2 
94. 14.55 R2 B' R' F2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R D F L' F U2 B F' 
95. 13.14 L' D' F2 U' L F U B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 B' R 
96. 20.68 D2 L2 B L2 F D2 U2 B L2 F' R U L2 D2 L D F' D U' 
97. 14.74 U2 R D' R' F2 D2 R2 F' D B' U2 L2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 F' L2 
98. (10.67) U' D2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 L R D2 F2 R F2 U' B2 U' L D' F' R2 D' 
99. 18.96 U' F' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 U B2 D' R2 U' L' F R' B L2 D L2 D' 
100. 14.80 B R U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 D B2 U' L' D' L' R2 D2 U2 F





Spoiler: 2x2



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
mean of 3: 2.78

Time List:
1. 3.65 F' U' F2 R' F R2 F U2 F 
2. 2.99 F U F' U R U' R F' U 
3. 1.71 F R U F' R U R F2 R'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
avg of 5: 3.16

Time List:
1. 3.55 F2 U2 R U' R F' R2 U' F' 
2. 3.00 F R' F R2 U' F U2 F' R U' 
3. 2.94 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U R' 
4. (4.06) F' R' F2 U R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
5. (2.82) R2 U' R' F' U2 R' U2 R F2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
avg of 12: 3.96

Time List:
1. 3.04 R U2 R' F2 U R U2 R' U' 
2. 4.12 U2 R2 F' R F U' R F' U' 
3. 4.49 F U2 F' U' R2 F R2 F2 R' 
4. 4.53 F U2 F R2 F' U R2 F2 R2 
5. (4.76) F2 R' F' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
6. 3.82 U' F2 R U R2 F' R' F' U2 
7. 4.54 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F R' F2 
8. 4.34 R2 U2 F' U F U' F2 U' F' 
9. 3.23 U2 F2 R F' U2 R U R' U' 
10. 4.15 R2 F U' F U' R U R F2 
11. (2.26) R' F U' F R' F' R' F' R' 
12. 3.29 F2 U F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
avg of 25: 4.24

Time List:
1. 3.82 U' F2 R U R2 F' R' F' U2 
2. 4.54 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F R' F2 
3. 4.34 R2 U2 F' U F U' F2 U' F' 
4. 3.23 U2 F2 R F' U2 R U R' U' 
5. 4.15 R2 F U' F U' R U R F2 
6. (2.26) R' F U' F R' F' R' F' R' 
7. 3.29 F2 U F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U' 
8. 4.04 F R F U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 
9. 4.42 R' F R' F U' F U2 F U2 R' 
10. 3.53 R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' F 
11. 4.47 R' F U' F U R' F' R U2 
12. (7.81) F' U2 F R F2 U F' R' U' 
13. (6.92+) R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U F R' 
14. 4.31 F R U' R2 F2 U F R2 U2 R' 
15. 5.62 R U' F R F U F2 U R2 
16. 5.57 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R U' R' F' 
17. 4.05 U F R U2 R F2 U' F U2 
18. 6.39 F2 R' F2 R U2 F R2 F' R 
19. 3.65 F' U' F2 R' F R2 F U2 F 
20. 2.99 F U F' U R U' R F' U 
21. (1.71) F R U F' R U R F2 R' 
22. 4.41 U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U R2 U' 
23. 3.48 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U R 
24. 4.86 U2 F R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' 
25. 3.81 R U F2 U F2 U' F' R2 F'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
avg of 50: 4.78

Time List:
1. 4.30 U R2 F' R2 F' R2 F U F' 
2. 7.08 R U' R2 U' F2 U' F' R' F' 
3. 5.65 F' U' F R2 F' R2 U' F U' 
4. 6.83 F U2 F2 U' R' U R' U F U2 
5. 4.62 F U' F' U2 F' R U R F2 
6. (8.60) U' F' R U R2 U F2 U R 
7. 3.46 U' R U' R F2 R' U F2 U' 
8. (9.34) U F' R U' R F2 U' R2 U' 
9. 7.95 R2 U' R' F2 R' F R2 U' R2 
10. 4.52 R' U' R U' R2 F R2 U' F 
11. 5.44 F R' U F' U2 F' U' R2 U' 
12. 5.11 R' U F2 U' R2 F R2 U' F2 
13. 3.79 F R F' R2 U F2 U F' U 
14. 5.33 R' U R' U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' 
15. 4.02 F R2 U2 F2 U' R F' U' F' 
16. 5.18 U2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' U R' U' 
17. 5.50 U2 F2 U R F2 R' U' R2 U2 
18. (9.80) F2 U R F' R U R2 F2 R' 
19. 3.04 R U2 R' F2 U R U2 R' U' 
20. 4.12 U2 R2 F' R F U' R F' U' 
21. 4.49 F U2 F' U' R2 F R2 F2 R' 
22. 4.53 F U2 F R2 F' U R2 F2 R2 
23. 4.76 F2 R' F' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
24. 3.82 U' F2 R U R2 F' R' F' U2 
25. 4.54 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F R' F2 
26. 4.34 R2 U2 F' U F U' F2 U' F' 
27. 3.23 U2 F2 R F' U2 R U R' U' 
28. 4.15 R2 F U' F U' R U R F2 
29. (2.26) R' F U' F R' F' R' F' R' 
30. 3.29 F2 U F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U' 
31. 4.04 F R F U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 
32. 4.42 R' F R' F U' F U2 F U2 R' 
33. 3.53 R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' F 
34. 4.47 R' F U' F U R' F' R U2 
35. 7.81 F' U2 F R F2 U F' R' U' 
36. 6.92+ R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U F R' 
37. 4.31 F R U' R2 F2 U F R2 U2 R' 
38. 5.62 R U' F R F U F2 U R2 
39. 5.57 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R U' R' F' 
40. 4.05 U F R U2 R F2 U' F U2 
41. 6.39 F2 R' F2 R U2 F R2 F' R 
42. 3.65 F' U' F2 R' F R2 F U2 F 
43. (2.99) F U F' U R U' R F' U 
44. (1.71) F R U F' R U R F2 R' 
45. 4.41 U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U R2 U' 
46. 3.48 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U R 
47. 4.86 U2 F R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' 
48. 3.81 R U F2 U F2 U' F' R2 F' 
49. 4.46 U F2 R' F2 R U' F2 U2 F' 
50. 5.23 U F R U2 F2 R U' R F'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
avg of 100: 4.89

Time List:
1. 6.21 R F2 U' F U2 F U2 R F' 
2. 3.51 U R' U2 R2 F R2 U' R' F2 
3. 5.14 U' R2 U R' F' R F2 R' U F2 
4. 7.14 U F2 R' F U R' F U' F' 
5. 5.03 R' U F R2 U' R' U R U 
6. 3.44 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R F' U2 
7. 5.09 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U R F U2 
8. 3.55 F2 U2 R U' R F' R2 U' F' 
9. 3.00 F R' F R2 U' F U2 F' R U' 
10. (2.94) R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U R' 
11. 4.06 F' R' F2 U R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
12. (2.82) R2 U' R' F' U2 R' U2 R F2 
13. 5.14 F R' U2 R F' U R' U2 R2 F2 
14. 6.52+ R2 U2 F2 U' F U' F R' U2 
15. 6.86 U2 F2 U F U2 F U' R F2 
16. 4.05 R2 F R2 U' F R F R2 F' 
17. 5.92 R2 F R' U2 F R' U F' R' 
18. 4.95 R F2 R U2 R F R' F' R' 
19. (2.86) R U' F2 U' F U F2 R' F2 R 
20. 5.91 F U2 F U' F' U R U' F' 
21. 7.24 F2 R2 F' R F U' R' U2 R' 
22. 3.70 R F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 F' 
23. 3.69 U' R U F' R' F2 R U' F 
24. 5.82 R2 U2 R' F2 U F R F R' 
25. 3.40 R U2 R' F' R U' R F' R 
26. 5.08 R2 U R' U R' U F R2 U2 R' 
27. (9.65) F R' U' R2 U' F' U F2 U' F' 
28. 4.84 F U2 F' R U' R F2 R' F' R' 
29. 5.11 R F2 R' U R U F R2 U2 
30. 5.11 F2 R2 F R' U' F U2 F2 R' U' 
31. 4.69 R U' R' U2 F U R F2 U 
32. 5.10 R2 U F R' U F R2 U2 F' U2 
33. 6.86 U F U' F2 R' U F R2 F 
34. 4.05 F U F2 U' F U2 R' F2 R' 
35. 5.39 F' R2 U R' U R2 U R' F 
36. 3.28 U' R' F2 U R2 U R F' U 
37. 4.18 U' R U2 F2 R F2 R U F' 
38. 4.02 U R' U R F' U2 R2 U' F2 
39. 4.19 F' R U' F' U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 
40. 6.41 R F2 U' R F' U F R2 U' F' 
41. 4.93 F U2 F U' F' R' U' F R' 
42. 4.97 F2 U2 F R2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F' 
43. 4.62 U2 F2 U F U2 F2 R' F' R' 
44. 3.75 R U2 F' R U' R U' F U' 
45. (9.81) F' U F2 R' F' R U' R2 U2 
46. 5.14 R U2 F U' R2 F R' U' R2 
47. 6.44 U2 R F R U2 F' U F U' F2 
48. 5.54 U F' R' F U2 R F' U2 F' R' 
49. (10.46) R2 U F2 R' F R F' R U 
50. 4.30 U R2 F' R2 F' R2 F U F' 
51. 7.08 R U' R2 U' F2 U' F' R' F' 
52. 5.65 F' U' F R2 F' R2 U' F U' 
53. 6.83 F U2 F2 U' R' U R' U F U2 
54. 4.62 F U' F' U2 F' R U R F2 
55. 8.60 U' F' R U R2 U F2 U R 
56. 3.46 U' R U' R F2 R' U F2 U' 
57. (9.34) U F' R U' R F2 U' R2 U' 
58. 7.95 R2 U' R' F2 R' F R2 U' R2 
59. 4.52 R' U' R U' R2 F R2 U' F 
60. 5.44 F R' U F' U2 F' U' R2 U' 
61. 5.11 R' U F2 U' R2 F R2 U' F2 
62. 3.79 F R F' R2 U F2 U F' U 
63. 5.33 R' U R' U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' 
64. 4.02 F R2 U2 F2 U' R F' U' F' 
65. 5.18 U2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' U R' U' 
66. 5.50 U2 F2 U R F2 R' U' R2 U2 
67. (9.80) F2 U R F' R U R2 F2 R' 
68. 3.04 R U2 R' F2 U R U2 R' U' 
69. 4.12 U2 R2 F' R F U' R F' U' 
70. 4.49 F U2 F' U' R2 F R2 F2 R' 
71. 4.53 F U2 F R2 F' U R2 F2 R2 
72. 4.76 F2 R' F' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
73. 3.82 U' F2 R U R2 F' R' F' U2 
74. 4.54 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F R' F2 
75. 4.34 R2 U2 F' U F U' F2 U' F' 
76. 3.23 U2 F2 R F' U2 R U R' U' 
77. 4.15 R2 F U' F U' R U R F2 
78. (2.26) R' F U' F R' F' R' F' R' 
79. 3.29 F2 U F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U' 
80. 4.04 F R F U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 
81. 4.42 R' F R' F U' F U2 F U2 R' 
82. 3.53 R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' F 
83. 4.47 R' F U' F U R' F' R U2 
84. 7.81 F' U2 F R F2 U F' R' U' 
85. 6.92+ R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U F R' 
86. 4.31 F R U' R2 F2 U F R2 U2 R' 
87. 5.62 R U' F R F U F2 U R2 
88. 5.57 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R U' R' F' 
89. 4.05  U F R U2 R F2 U' F U2 
90. 6.39 F2 R' F2 R U2 F R2 F' R 
91. 3.65 F' U' F2 R' F R2 F U2 F 
92. 2.99 F U F' U R U' R F' U 
93. (1.71) F R U F' R U R F2 R' 
94. 4.41 U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U R2 U' 
95. 3.48 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U R 
96. 4.86 U2 F R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' 
97. 3.81 R U F2 U F2 U' F' R2 F' 
98. 4.46 U F2 R' F2 R U' F2 U2 F' 
99. 5.23 U F R U2 F2 R U' R F' 
100. 4.99 F U' R U R' U2 F' R F'


----------



## hyn (May 29, 2022)

Goals for vic open on June 4-5:
2x2: Sub-3.5 single, sub-4.5 avg
3x3: Sub-14 single, sub-15.5 avg
4x4: Beat 1:10 cutoff, sub-1:05 single, sub-1:12 avg
OH: Sub-35 single, sub 40 avg
Mega: sub-2:30 single(1:50 cutoff)
BLD: a success


----------



## hyn (Jun 1, 2022)

First sub-5 bld!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-01
single: 4:57.84

Time List:
1. 4:57.84 B' U R2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L F U2 B' F2 L B' R' B' Rw2 Uw


----------



## hyn (Jun 4, 2022)

Day 1:
4x4: 1:01 single, 1:13 average
Mega: 2:32 single
BLD: 7:46 and then a 6 min (from finals!)
interesting that the first finals I've made it to that wasn't automatic was bld

2x2 pb single
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-04
single: 1.18

Time List:
1. 1.18 F R F' U2 F2 R F2 U2 F'
first 5 mover(i think)


----------



## hyn (Jun 6, 2022)

Day 2: (yesterday)
3x3: 14.6 average, 13.63 single
2x2: 4.74 average, 3.45 single
OH: 32.62 average, 30.9 single
all prs

I've also decided to become CN after being dual for a while, so I'm starting with green. Any tips for quickly identifying the best cross in inspection?


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 6, 2022)

hydynn said:


> I've also decided to become CN after being dual for a while, so I'm starting with green. Any tips for quickly identifying the best cross in inspection?


I usually filter for edges connected to centers, and if I'm doing an xcross, I also filter for pairs.


----------



## Timona (Jun 6, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> I usually filter for edges connected to centers, and if I'm doing an xcross, I also filter for pairs.


How many colours can you do?


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 6, 2022)

Timona said:


> How many colours can you do?


I'm color neutral on cfop but a bit slower with non white/yellow colors. I'm also trying to become color neutral with roux but am really bad right now.


----------



## hyn (Jun 12, 2022)

First 3x3 pb in a while:


Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-12
avg of 100: 15.77

Time List:
1. 16.25 R' L' U' R2 B2 U' B' D B2 R L2 F2 B2 U2 R D2 R F2 L2 B2 D'
2. (20.91) L2 B2 D' U2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 F R B' U' F2 L2 B' U2 L' U'
3. 15.84 F D R' L2 B R U2 B U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D R2 U2 L2
4. 14.59 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U' L B' D U2 R' U' L F2 L U2
5. 16.64 D2 L' U' D2 R' B2 R F D2 R' F2 R' L B2 R F2 B2 R' F2 B
6. 14.98 B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 L' R' B' U' B' F' D U2 L' U'
7. 13.26 U2 R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' F L2 B D B' U' L R D
8. 13.25 F' L D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 D L F' U' F L2 B' U2 R
9. 15.16 U2 F U' L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 L2 U B2 L' D F2 L R' D B2
10. 17.38 B' R' U F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 B2 L B U' B' F2 U2 L2
11. 17.15 L B2 R' U2 D' F' R L B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D R
12. 15.87 F2 R2 D F2 D' U B2 L2 B2 D F L' R' B U' L' B R2 F
13. 17.62 F' L B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B' L2 D' R' D' R D2
14. 14.28 D R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F D B' F R' D' U' R U2 F
15. 15.89 F R2 B2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' U F R2 F U L' U2 F' R U'
16. 17.58 R F' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F' R' U B2 D' L2 D' F2
17. 17.71 B' R2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 L B' R2 D' L2 F' D R' B2 U'
18. 16.35 U2 B2 L' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 B' L U B R D' U' R2
19. 14.67 D L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 L D' R' B' U2 B L F2
20. 16.07 B R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L B' R D' L U B R D
21. 16.82 D2 F' L B2 R2 U' L D2 F2 U2 D2 F' R2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F U'
22. 14.50 D2 R' F' D2 L2 D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B R2 B2 L' F2 D L U F L2
23. 16.19 U F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F L' D2 R U2 F' D U' B L
24. 14.05 F' R F2 L2 B' R2 U2 D' L U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F L2 F
25. 16.87 R2 D' L D' B' U R2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 L D2 R' U
26. 19.12 L F D' L' U R2 F R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R
27. (12.34) D' U R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' D' F' L F' R2 D' L D
28. 15.29 L F2 U2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' B' D' F' L2 R F' U R' U'
29. 17.22 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 U' F' L2 B L' U2 L' U2 B
30. 17.64 L2 F' D2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D' F' L R2 D' L' D' F2 U'
31. 17.22 U' L' D' F' D F2 U F R2 F R2 L2 F D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D' R'
32. 14.88 R2 U' B L' F' B' L' B D2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B2 U'
33. 16.16 F B U B R' L' F L2 D2 L2 U D2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L'
34. 16.47 B' R' U R2 U' F2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U B2 L' B D2 L2 B2 U' R
35. 15.33 R' U2 L D F' B2 U R2 F' D' R2 U B2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 L2 F2
36. 17.13 L F R' U' F' U2 F B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R' F
37. 15.09 L' D2 L F2 L B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 F' L U R D F' U
38. (19.32) B U2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 R D' L2 F2 L2 B' F' U B
39. 13.98 B2 D B R' D L' U' B R' D2 B2 L B2 R' D2 R B2 L F2 B2
40. 14.49 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' D' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' U' B'
41. 16.76 U' F2 R' L U B2 D' L' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F R2 F' L
42. 16.53 U2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 B L' D' F D2 R' D B' R'
43. (12.64) F D' R' U R D' B L D L2 B R2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 B U2
44. 15.09 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 U2 F L U B R' U' F2 R' F2
45. (12.75) F' U L' U2 R U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 R' F' D' L' D R2 U'
46. 16.08 B L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D L B' L' B' R F R2
47. 17.16 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R U2 R D2 L U' F' R2 F L2 B L2 R D L
48. 14.70 R B2 U2 L D2 R D2 F2 R' F U F2 D' R D' L' F2
49. 16.83 R2 F' L B U F' D2 B' R' U2 F' B D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 D2 B
50. 16.53 D' R' U L2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' B' L R2 F' L' B2
51. 15.59 D F R U2 F2 B' U L D' L2 F B2 L2 F R2 B D2 B' D2 L2
52. 15.09 L' D2 U B2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 L' D U2 B L' D' U'
53. 17.54 F B2 U R' B U2 L' B' U' F2 L D2 R' B2 R D2 R' D2 B2 R2
54. 16.00 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 B U2 L B F' D2 L F2 R2
55. 15.46 B' U2 R U F' U2 L2 F D2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 L' U
56. 15.65 D' B' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 B F L2 F U B D' L' D' U R2 B'
57. (28.40) L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 U L' B' F D' R B2 F L D2
58. 17.11 L2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F U' F D F R2 B' R D' B'
59. (11.70) U B' U' R2 B' R2 L' F R F2 L F2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2
60. 14.88 D L2 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 R2 D2 U' F2 R U' B2 U2 L2 B L2 R U'
61. (20.18) B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R F' L' R2 D R F' L2 B' F2
62. 17.97 B' L2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L' R' B F L D' U2 B2 U
63. 17.41 F2 B L D' R' U2 R2 B' U' B2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 R2
64. 16.06 F2 B2 R2 B U2 D2 R' L2 B U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 F U2 L' D'
65. 16.18 F' B2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D' B' U' R2 D' F' L' D2 F
66. 15.49 R2 F D2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F U' R U2 B2 D'
67. 15.96 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U R' D L2 B2 R' B F2 R' B'
68. 15.08 R U2 F' D' R U' F2 R U2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 B2
69. 15.30 D B U D' B R D U2 R' F2 L F2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R
70. 16.91 U L2 F' U' D2 F R D L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 L'
71. 15.20 U2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U F' R' F' U F' D2 B U' B2
72. 15.54 F U2 B D' R L' B' U' B F2 U2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 L2
73. 13.13 U' D' R F' B2 L B' D2 L D2 L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2
74. 14.92 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 U B2 L' D2 R D2 U' L'
75. 16.14 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 D F' D U' B' L' F' R2 F2
76. 15.85 R' U R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 R' B F2 L' D2 B' L' B2
77. 14.54 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 D' L2 B D R F2 D' U' B
78. 15.61 D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R F U' R' B' U2 B' R B
79. 14.17 D' R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 B L2 B2 R B' U2 F D2 B2
80. 15.15 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L' F R2 F2 R' U' B2 F' R2
81. 18.28 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 U2 F' D2 F D' L' U' F' U' B' L R
82. (19.30) L2 U' R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' L' R2 U B' R' D' B
83. 14.77 D' F L' B2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 F' D' U L
84. 13.56 B R2 F' U L2 D B2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 R' B' L' D' F U' L
85. 16.49 U2 B2 F U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 R' B L' U L' D' B
86. 13.78 D B' R' U L2 B2 R L2 F2 U2 B D2 B' L2 F2 L2 F
87. 14.12 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B' D2 F' U' L D2 B2 U F' D
88. (12.21) F B2 R' L2 F R B' U L U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D
89. 15.41 D2 L2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 R' B' D' L' D U' F R2 D2
90. 16.82 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B D F' U' L' B2 L2 U
91. 15.65 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R F' D B F L R U R'
92. 13.69 R' D2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R' B2 F' L2 R D' B F' R'
93. 13.89 D' R' U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' R' F' U2 F R2 F R2 U'
94. 17.16 R F2 U B L2 U2 B' R F2 B2 R2 U2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F
95. 16.88 L F' R2 F U2 B R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 F' U' L' F' D B' U'
96. 15.80 R2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 F L2 B D2 B2 L' F L' F D2 R' D U F U2
97. 14.74 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 U F D2 F' L B' F' L D U2
98. 13.19 U2 F D2 L' F2 R F U' R2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 B
99. 19.08 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 F D L2 B U' F2 L' B2 U2 R2
100. 13.10 F' B' U' R D' L' F' B2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R U2


also, I've noticed that focusing on 2-side pll recognition has diminished my auf recognition, so I'm working on rebuilding that


----------



## hyn (Jun 15, 2022)

OH PB:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15
single: 28.96

Time List:
1. 28.96 R2 U F2 D2 L D2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 L R2 U F' D L' B' D L2 U'

and 2x2 pb
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15
avg of 5: 3.06

Time List:
1. 2.87 F U2 R F2 R F' R U' R' 
2. 3.53 R2 F2 U2 F R F R' U2 R' F' 
3. 2.79 F' U' F' R U F2 U R2 U' 
4. (2.25) U R F2 U R F2 U R2 F' 
5. (5.46) F' R2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F' U'
crazy scrambles

choked the ao12
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15
avg of 25: 4.22

Time List:
1. 2.87 F U2 R F2 R F' R U' R'
2. 3.53 R2 F2 U2 F R F R' U2 R' F'
3. 2.79 F' U' F' R U F2 U R2 U'
4. (2.25) U R F2 U R F2 U R2 F'
5. 5.46 F' R2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F' U'
6. (6.97) U F' R' U R' F' U F' R'
7. (6.89) U2 F' R' U F2 R' F' R' F
8. 3.67 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' F R2
9. 3.01 R F' R2 F' U2 F R' U' R2
10. 5.37 R2 U' R' F' R2 U R' F2 R
11. 3.78 F2 U F2 U F' R U2 F' R2
12. 4.86 U R' U2 R' F U' F2 R' F' R'
13. 3.95 R' U2 R F2 U' R U2 F' U2
14. 3.22 F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U F' R2
15. 4.63 U2 R' F R F' U R' F2 U2
16. 5.37 R' U' R F2 U' R F2 R F
17. 5.82 F U R U' R F' U2 F R' U2
18. 3.20 R' F2 U R' U2 F R U R'
19. 3.69 R F' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 F
20. 3.25 R U' F' R' U2 R' U F U'
21. (2.10) R F' U F' U R F2 U R'
22. 5.21 R U2 F' U R' F2 U' F' R2
23. 6.06 F U2 F2 R F' U2 R' F' R
24. 4.06 R2 F R F' R' U' F R2 U'
25. 4.76 R' F' R F R2 F2 U' R' F

these scrambles are actually crazy tho

and ao50:


Spoiler: ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15
avg of 50: 4.29

Time List:
1. 2.87 F U2 R F2 R F' R U' R' 
2. 3.53 R2 F2 U2 F R F R' U2 R' F' 
3. (2.79) F' U' F' R U F2 U R2 U' 
4. (2.25) U R F2 U R F2 U R2 F' 
5. 5.46 F' R2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F' U' 
6. (6.97) U F' R' U R' F' U F' R' 
7. (6.89) U2 F' R' U F2 R' F' R' F 
8. 3.67 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' F R2 
9. 3.01 R F' R2 F' U2 F R' U' R2 
10. 5.37 R2 U' R' F' R2 U R' F2 R 
11. 3.78 F2 U F2 U F' R U2 F' R2 
12. 4.86 U R' U2 R' F U' F2 R' F' R' 
13. 3.95 R' U2 R F2 U' R U2 F' U2 
14. 3.22 F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U F' R2 
15. 4.63 U2 R' F R F' U R' F2 U2 
16. 5.37 R' U' R F2 U' R F2 R F 
17. 5.82 F U R U' R F' U2 F R' U2 
18. 3.20 R' F2 U R' U2 F R U R' 
19. 3.69 R F' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 F 
20. 3.25 R U' F' R' U2 R' U F U' 
21. (2.10) R F' U F' U R F2 U R' 
22. 5.21 R U2 F' U R' F2 U' F' R2 
23. 6.06 F U2 F2 R F' U2 R' F' R 
24. 4.06 R2 F R F' R' U' F R2 U' 
25. 4.76 R' F' R F R2 F2 U' R' F 
26. 4.21 F2 U F' R2 U' R F R2 F2 
27. (8.07) R U' R2 U' F R U' F2 R' 
28. 4.66 F2 U F U2 F R' U F' U' 
29. 4.21 F U2 F R' U F' U' R U 
30. 2.95 R F U F' U2 R F' U' R2 
31. 3.37 R' U2 R' F R' F U R2 F2 
32. 4.57 U' F U R' U R2 F U' F' 
33. 3.68 F' R' F R' U F2 R' F U R' 
34. 4.76 U' R' F2 R F2 R F' U F2 R2 
35. 4.26 F2 R U2 R F U' F2 U2 R2 
36. 5.96 U' R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 F' U' 
37. 4.55 R U' R U2 F2 U' F2 R F' 
38. 3.15 U2 F2 R2 U R' U' R F' U F' 
39. 4.09 F2 R' F R F' R F2 R2 U' 
40. 4.89 F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' 
41. 4.70 R U' R2 U' R2 U R F' R' 
42. 5.39 U' R' F R F' R U2 F2 R 
43. 4.41 U F' U' F2 R F' U' R' F 
44. 3.53 F R U' F' U2 F' R2 F U' 
45. 4.23 R F2 U F' R U F U' F 
46. 4.97 F2 R2 F U R2 F2 U F' R' F' 
47. 3.25 F2 U' F' U R2 F2 R2 F' U2 
48. 5.31 F2 U' F' R2 U F' U R F2 
49. 4.23 R2 F R' U2 F' R2 F R' U' 
50. 3.53 U' F' U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

yo hydynn (i alyways thought u had a r in tour name like hydrynn) 

what is your 2x2 pb? and did you one-look the 1.18 solve


----------



## hyn (Jun 15, 2022)

It's the 1.18, and its one-looked. I turn slow tho

Mo3 pb
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15
mean of 3: 2.74

Time List:
1. 2.52 R' F2 R' F' R2 F U' R2 U F2
2. 2.34 U2 F2 R2 F' U R F' U F'
3. 3.37 U F' U' R U2 R U' R' U'

and got the ao12
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15
avg of 12: 3.81

Time List:
1. 4.23 R2 F R' U2 F' R2 F R' U'
2. 3.53 U' F' U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
3. 3.12 R U2 R' F2 R U' F R' F' R'
4. (5.63) R2 U2 F R F2 U R U' F2
5. 3.84 U F2 R2 F' R F' U2 R F
6. 3.82 R U F' R F' R U R' F2 U'
7. 4.83 U R2 F2 R' U2 R U R' U
8. 4.44 R2 F2 U2 F' R F' R U F
9. 4.39 F U' F2 R F2 U' R2 F' R'
10. 2.52 R' F2 R' F' R2 F U' R2 U F2
11. (2.34) U2 F2 R2 F' U R F' U F'
12. 3.37 U F' U' R U2 R U' R' U'
I also got ao25 and 50 but it'll cloud up the page and I cant be bothered spoilering them


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Mo3 pb
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15
> mean of 3: 2.74
> 
> ...


first sub 4 ao12?


----------



## hyn (Jun 15, 2022)

4.32 ao100


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

what algsets do you know (pbl, cll etc)


----------



## hyn (Jun 15, 2022)

just ortega and cll. I'll learn cll recognition from other sides before learning eg-1


----------



## hyn (Jun 18, 2022)

Green cross slowly improving
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-18
avg of 12: 20.59

Time List:
1. (13.16[first ll skip!!!]) B2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 B' F' D' F' D' F' D B2 R' 
2. 17.01 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 R F2 D' L' D2 F R2 B D' F' R' 
3. 20.37 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D U' R F2 D B' L U L' R' 
4. 22.73 F L' B2 L2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R D' F R B U' B 
5. 18.14 F R2 F2 R U' D L F D' R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D R2 D R 
6. (26.13) R' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 R D' B' R2 D' F2 R2 
7. 20.47 R D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 D2 R F U B' L' D' U2 R' U 
8. 23.28 U F' L F2 L U2 L D2 L' U2 L F2 D' F L2 D F' L B2 
9. 20.86 U' L B' U2 L' U F' U' B' D2 R F2 B2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 
10. 16.97 B' R2 B R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F L2 U F' U2 F D2 B' R F' D' 
11. 22.56 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 B U2 D F' U2 L U2 R2 B R F' 
12. 23.52[3 free pairs] L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B F R2 D B' F' L D2 B' L' F R'


----------



## hyn (Jun 21, 2022)

slight progress


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-21
solves/total: 44/44

single
best: 12.81
worst: 40.64

mean of 3
current: 20.08 (σ = 2.34)
best: 15.30 (σ = 2.18)

avg of 5
current: 18.74 (σ = 0.94)
best: 17.80 (σ = 2.48)

avg of 12
current: 19.11 (σ = 1.89)
best: 18.76 (σ = 2.08)

avg of 25
current: 19.78 (σ = 2.23)
best: 19.68 (σ = 2.68)

Average: 19.91 (σ = 2.11)
Mean: 20.25

Time List:
1. 17.95 R' L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U F' L' B R D L D2 L U2 
2. 20.32 F D R2 L F2 L' U L2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 B' D2 B' D2 R' 
3. 40.64 R' D' R B U B D' R' B U D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 
4. 19.20 U' F U2 R F2 B' L' F' B' L2 U F2 D R2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 
5. 20.17 D F2 L B2 R2 D B' R U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U 
6. 21.08 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B' L' U' B2 U R2 B D' U L' 
7. 20.00 B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L' D F U2 L' B R2 
8. 21.35 L' D2 L2 D2 F B' D' L F B2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R B2 L' U2 L' 
9. 21.19 L B R' U B' U' F' R' F2 D2 F' L2 U2 B U2 R2 F' R2 U 
10. 20.33 F2 U F2 D B2 D B2 L2 D B2 R2 D L' B' F R F D F' U2 
11. 17.70 U R2 B F2 U2 L B2 F2 L B2 R D2 U2 L D L B' R2 U2 B F2 
12. 15.38 B D B2 D2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L' B F2 U' R2 D' L U F 
13. 14.48[pll skip] R' U B2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R' D2 L F R2 D' R U 
14. 21.68 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 F D U B L' R' D F2 R F2 
15. 27.09 R2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D L U2 F R D L2 U' F' L' B' L 
16. 22.25 R' D2 B2 R B D2 L D' F' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U' L2 
17. 21.24 R2 L U B R F' U L D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 B 
18. 17.53 F D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 U' B' L2 U2 L' D B2 R2 
19. 20.01 L2 U L2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 F D2 U' B D' R D' L 
20. 23.67 U L' D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 B D2 F R2 D2 F2 D L' R2 B' R' B2 R2 
21. 24.70 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D' B' L B' R D' R2 B2 D' U2 
22. 19.85 R2 F R' U' R2 L' U L' D2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 L D2 L U2 L D 
23. 19.93 R' F' L F2 U2 R F2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L' D' F R2 B 
24. 21.21 F' D2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 L2 F2 R B2 R' D' B U' L' U F D L' 
25. 22.88 L2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B' F2 D2 R' D2 B' U L2 R2 B L U 
26. 14.89[crazy scramble] R D2 B2 R U2 R F2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 F' L' F L2 R D R' 
27. 16.60 R U F2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' 
28. 18.37 F' R' F' R' U' F2 L F' U' D2 B U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 B U2 
29. 21.80 R F D2 B' R B' U2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 U F2 D F2 U2 B2 
30. 22.85 F2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 F D2 R B L2 U' R2 U' F2 U 
31. 22.02 U R2 U2 B2 R D2 L U2 B2 U2 R F2 B D' L2 U2 R' B F2 
32. 16.24 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B' F' R' B2 D R B2 F2 D' F2 
33. 16.86 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 L' U B2 L' F R F2 R' U' 
34. 12.81 R' B R U' F2 D' B' L' U B2 U2 F2 R2 U' D' L2 B2 U F2 R 
35. 22.24 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 D R' B D' U R' U B2 R' D2 R 
36. 22.05 R2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' F2 R D' B R' F2 U' F 
37. 17.20 F D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' R' F L' U' F2 U' L2 B' D 
38. 19.36 R2 D' R D2 L' D2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 U B' U2 L D B' R 
39. 19.64 L2 U F' D R L2 F2 B' D' U2 R' B2 R D2 L' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L 
40. 18.53 R2 B' U' L2 F2 U L D' R2 F R2 B L2 B2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B' R 
41. 17.52 R D2 F2 L F2 L' U2 R F2 L2 D2 R U R2 B R2 D' L2 B U2 F 
42. 22.57 D' B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 U F L' U2 F R' B U' 
43. 17.92 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U L B2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B' L' 
44. 19.76[x-cross] B2 D B' R2 L D' L F' L' B' R2 U2 B R2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B2


lol ignore the 40


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2022)

hydynn said:


> just ortega and cll. I'll learn cll recognition from other sides before learning eg-1


How long does it take to learn EG-1?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> How long does it take to learn EG-1?


Depends on the person. If you are like @NigelTheCuber, you could probably learn it all in 2 weeks. If you are a procastinator like me, then maybe 1 month.


----------



## hyn (Jun 22, 2022)

a bit more improvement and getting more consistent


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-22
solves/total: 44/44

single
best: 14.62
worst: 27.21

mean of 3
current: 18.97 (σ = 2.36)
best: 17.11 (σ = 2.54)

avg of 5
current: 17.96 (σ = 0.67)
best: 17.52 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 12
current: 18.68 (σ = 1.88)
best: 18.57 (σ = 1.51)

avg of 25
current: 19.04 (σ = 1.68)
best: 18.93 (σ = 1.76)

Average: 19.87 (σ = 2.35)
Mean: 19.96

Time List:
1. 25.07 R2 U' F R' F2 U' F2 B L' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U F2 
2. 18.13 R F' D2 B R2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F U' R D2 B' U2 L' D' 
3. 26.25 L' F2 D F U' D2 L' F R2 F2 B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F 
4. 22.00 U F L2 F U2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 F' U F' U2 B L2 
5. 23.74[did cross wrong] L U2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B' R' D2 B2 L' B' 
6. 23.63 U' F2 R U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 R' F' U F2 D F D L2 R' 
7. 21.16 B D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' U2 L D' L2 F R' U B F 
8. 19.42 F U' B R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F' U' R B F' L U 
9. 20.91 L B' D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F D L' R' D F2 L F 
10. 24.48 B' D' R2 B' L2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 F' R F' L2 F2 D B U' 
11. 27.21 D' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 L2 R' U2 R' U' F' R2 D U' L' U' F' U' 
12. 24.48 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D L' R' B U' L2 F L U2 F2 L2 
13. 19.71 D' F D2 B2 L' F' R' L2 D R2 D2 B R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F' R2 
14. 15.42 L F2 U2 F' L2 D2 R U' L2 B R2 B L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D 
15. 17.44 D R U' D2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 U2 B U2 D' B' R2 F' D U' L 
16. 19.25 U' L B' U R F' R2 L' B2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' 
17. 21.39 D2 L2 B2 F L2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 R U B2 D' L2 B' F L2 F' 
18. 16.67 F2 U2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 U2 L' R2 U2 R D' U' R' B R' F U2 R D 
19. 16.53[planned 1st pair] F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' R U L2 U R D2 L U 
20. 18.20 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B L' U' F' L' B' F2 L U' F' 
21. 18.30 B' L' D2 R2 F U2 F' L2 B' L2 F' L2 R' U2 B2 R U R2 F 
22. 20.91 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F' D R2 U L R2 B' R' D' F2 
23. 23.67 D B2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 D L F' D' B L' B' D' 
24. 20.26 B2 U R B2 L2 F' U D2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 R L F2 L F2 B U' 
25. 18.90 F' D B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 B L2 U2 R F L2 
26. 17.01 U' F2 R' F' D2 B R U2 F B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U' 
27. 19.70 U R L2 F B' L2 F' L' F2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 R2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 
28. 14.62[like 2 free pairs] B2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' B R U B D' L' R2 F R2 B 
29. 19.20 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 F' R2 U2 B2 R F L' F' D L2 B2 U' F 
30. 18.18 U2 L' B U R' F D' F D L2 U F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 
31. 19.98 R B R' D' L F2 R' U' F2 R' D2 L B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R F2 D 
32. 22.56 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D F' U' R' B2 D' F R F2 L2 U 
33. 14.91 L2 D L2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L' D2 B' F R D2 R' D2 B2 U2 
34. 21.08[massive lockup on e perm] F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R F' D' R2 B' L' U2 B2 U2 L' 
35. 20.86 B D L' B2 D R2 F B2 U F' U2 B R2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 
36. 22.31 B L' D' L2 B R2 U' F U2 R2 D F2 U2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 
37. 17.14 L2 B2 U R' D2 F' D2 B L' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' 
38. 18.92 B2 U' D R' F L2 F U' B D2 F2 L2 F' D2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F2 L' 
39. 16.46 L' D' L D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B D L D F R U F' 
40. 18.24 L2 F D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 U' B R U2 L' R2 U R' 
41. 17.19 B' R L2 B' U' R' F2 U' R' D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 
42. 21.55 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B R2 F R2 L U F R B U' L F' D 
43. 18.44 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L' D2 L2 D B' R' F D' B D2 
44. 16.92 F R U B D' F2 B R U2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F L2 B' U2 D'


----------



## hyn (Jun 22, 2022)

I took a break from green cross and:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-22
avg of 12: 13.78

Time List:
1. 11.48 R F2 L' D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 L' F D' L D L' B' 
2. 14.35 U2 B' L R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' U' R F R2 D' U2 
3. 13.10 U' R U2 B' D B' D B' R U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D 
4. 13.50 L2 U2 F R D' L B2 D' F U2 R' U2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 R U2 
5. 14.59 U' D R F R D' L' D' B' U2 R' F2 L' U2 R L F2 R' B2 D2 U 
6. 14.70 L U' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R' F L' U L D' U2 B F2 
7. (11.14) B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 L D' R2 B2 D2 B R F' U2 
8. 13.29 R D' L' F' B2 R' U' F2 L U2 D2 R F2 R2 L D2 F2 R2 B L' 
9. 14.94 R' B' U' D' B2 D2 R' B' L' F U2 F' B2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 
10. (18.49) U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 R' F2 R D R' D2 B' U B2 L F D F' 
11. 13.86 F U2 R B2 L B2 R' D2 L U2 L2 B2 R' U' R D2 L' U2 R B' R' 
12. 13.96 U D F R2 D' L' F D' U2 F' L2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B D2 R'

pb ao12 by nearly 0.5


----------



## hyn (Jun 24, 2022)

A nice solve today:
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/2918


----------



## hyn (Jun 26, 2022)

PBs today:
3x3:


Spoiler: ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-26
avg of 25: 14.61

Time List:
1. 13.93 R D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B F' U R' D' L2 D' R2 B' U 
2. (13.31) B2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' F2 D R F' R B2 U' 
3. 15.21 L' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 U L' B2 F D' F2 L' F' L' 
4. 14.22 R' U2 B2 F R2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 F' R2 U' B' U R' F R' U' F2 
5. 14.14 U B' L R2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 D U' B2 R2 B R D2 B L R F' 
6. 14.72 D R2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 U' F L D R D U' F' U' 
7. 14.36 D' U2 L D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R B D2 F' L B' U2 
8. 15.63 R' U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F D' B L2 B' R' F' U' 
9. 14.49 D' R' F2 D' R' B D' R2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L U2 R' D2 R' U2 B' D2 
10. 14.11 B2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 U' F2 R' F' L' D2 B U L2 D 
11. (12.62) B' D2 F R2 F L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F L F2 U B' D2 L' B D B 
12. (17.73) D R2 L F L D' F' L F2 R2 U2 D F2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F 
13. 14.65 L B F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 B D R' D R B L D 
14. 15.59 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 L' R' B2 F2 U' L B' D2 F R' D' F D' 
15. 13.34 D2 F D2 U2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 D' R F2 U' L2 F' 
16. 13.47 U2 F D F2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F R' U' F D B' L' 
17. 16.51 B' U F D' B' L B2 L2 U B R2 F L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 
18. 15.21 F2 L U' L2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F' R' B' U' F U2 F' 
19. 13.38 U R2 B D' B' L' U D2 R' F D2 B' L2 B2 U2 F D2 B R2 B R2 
20. 13.36 D2 L F2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 R' U' L2 B2 L F' 
21. (17.84) D R2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L U' L2 U2 L F' R D' F' 
22. 14.91 F R2 L B R' D' F' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 L U2 F2 L' F R' 
23. 13.49 L2 U L' B2 L U2 L B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' R' U' F' D U' B2 L' F2 
24. 15.20 F' L D2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' D' U' B F' R F U F' 
25. 16.81 U B U2 F' U B2 R2 D L' B U2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 L2





Spoiler: ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-26
avg of 50: 15.34

Time List:
1. 14.11 B2 D R2 F' R2 U D R U' L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 B U2 R2 F 
2. 14.64 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 U L F L' R2 B L' R2 D' 
3. 14.13 L D' F' U B2 D L' D2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 D' B' 
4. 16.21 U B2 L' U R2 L F D2 F2 L D2 L B2 R D2 R D2 B D' 
5. 18.32 D2 F' R' L2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 F U2 R U F2 D2 B D' L 
6. (19.76) U2 B U2 R2 B' U R' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D B R 
7. 15.23 L2 U' R' B' R F D2 R U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 L B2 U2 F2 
8. 15.01 U' R B' R2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 F U2 R B2 U R' F' L F 
9. (13.00) L F L2 B' U2 F' U2 F L2 B' D2 F2 L2 R B' F' U R' B2 D' L2 
10. 16.42 D' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L D' B' F L2 D2 U L' 
11. 15.05 F' U' B' D2 L' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 B2 R D2 F2 B D' B' L' B L R2 
12. 16.84 F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 L D' B' D2 F' R2 D' L2 B2 
13. (19.88) L' B R D' R B' L' B L2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F 
14. 16.24 F L' F L2 D' F2 B' U F R L B2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 B2 
15. 14.79 R2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 F L U R B L2 F' R B' L' 
16. 18.87 B L D R B2 U L U2 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U B U' 
17. 17.11 B D' F2 U R D2 B D F L2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' 
18. (12.34) U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' L' F L' U2 B2 L 
19. 14.86 U' F2 U L2 D U B2 L2 B2 R' F2 U' L F' R B R F' L2 
20. 14.42 B' U2 F U' R2 U2 D B U2 F2 U2 R L2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 
21. 14.86 B U' L2 F R U F D' B D2 R L2 B2 D2 B2 R B2 R D2 R2 D2 
22. 15.91 U2 B D2 F U2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B' L U2 B' F' U' B' L2 D2 F' 
23. 19.12 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B' D R2 B L' R' U F2 
24. (19.83) D2 L' U' R2 F2 D R2 D L2 D B2 D2 B2 U' L F R B' F L' D2 
25. 17.42 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R F R2 B2 U' F D2 L' B U2 
26. 13.93 R D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B F' U R' D' L2 D' R2 B' U 
27. 13.31 B2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' F2 D R F' R B2 U' 
28. 15.21 L' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 U L' B2 F D' F2 L' F' L' 
29. 14.22 R' U2 B2 F R2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 F' R2 U' B' U R' F R' U' F2 
30. 14.14 U B' L R2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 D U' B2 R2 B R D2 B L R F' 
31. 14.72 D R2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 U' F L D R D U' F' U' 
32. 14.36 D' U2 L D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R B D2 F' L B' U2 
33. 15.63 R' U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F D' B L2 B' R' F' U' 
34. 14.49 D' R' F2 D' R' B D' R2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L U2 R' D2 R' U2 B' D2 
35. 14.11 B2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 U' F2 R' F' L' D2 B U L2 D 
36. (12.62) B' D2 F R2 F L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F L F2 U B' D2 L' B D B 
37. 17.73 D R2 L F L D' F' L F2 R2 U2 D F2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F 
38. 14.65 L B F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 B D R' D R B L D 
39. 15.59 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 L' R' B2 F2 U' L B' D2 F R' D' F D' 
40. 13.34 D2 F D2 U2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 D' R F2 U' L2 F' 
41. 13.47 U2 F D F2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F R' U' F D B' L' 
42. 16.51 B' U F D' B' L B2 L2 U B R2 F L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 
43. 15.21 F2 L U' L2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F' R' B' U' F U2 F' 
44. 13.38 U R2 B D' B' L' U D2 R' F D2 B' L2 B2 U2 F D2 B R2 B R2 
45. 13.36 D2 L F2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 R' U' L2 B2 L F' 
46. 17.84 D R2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L U' L2 U2 L F' R D' F' 
47. 14.91 F R2 L B R' D' F' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 L U2 F2 L' F R' 
48. 13.49 L2 U L' B2 L U2 L B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' R' U' F' D U' B2 L' F2 
49. 15.20 F' L D2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' D' U' B F' R F U F' 
50. 16.81 U B U2 F' U B2 R2 D L' B U2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 L2


OH: 


Spoiler: mo3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-26
mean of 3: 29.83

Time List:
1. 30.66 R' F R' U2 D F' L' U' F2 U2 R' L' F2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 F' 
2. 30.67 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' F U' B2 F U F' D' B' U' 
3. 28.16 B2 U2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B D F' L' F2 D F U' F' R'





Spoiler: ao5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-26
avg of 5: 29.95

Time List:
1. 30.66 R' F R' U2 D F' L' U' F2 U2 R' L' F2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 F' 
2. 30.67 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' F U' B2 F U F' D' B' U' 
3. (28.16) B2 U2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B D F' L' F2 D F U' F' R' 
4. (35.08) D' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 U2 R' F2 L' D L R' D2 B R2 
5. 28.52 L' D' R U L' F L B R2 F L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U B2


and I also matched 2x2 ao25 and 50. It's holidays now, so I'll start roux tomorrow


----------



## hyn (Jun 27, 2022)

If I get sub-22 for roux by the end of the holidays(in 2 weeks), then I'll continue with roux for a bit more, otherwise I'll switch back to CFOP.
This is my starting point for roux:


Spoiler: ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
avg of 12: 35.30

Time List:
1. (55.24[messed up FB]) L U2 L' B2 L2 F2 L U2 R' F2 D2 B U2 B' D' U' L' F' L2 R 
2. 34.05 B R' U B U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' B D2 U2 L' D2 
3. 28.07 U D' L F2 U B2 R U2 B R' U2 R L B2 U2 L D2 B2 
4. 44.17 L U2 F' R2 F L2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B F' U' F2 U F R U2 B L' 
5. (26.36) U R' U D2 F' B D' F' R U2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 D' 
6. 32.58 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U F' D2 L B2 R' U' R' D' F2 
7. 42.59 B D F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' L B2 D' L R' F2 D 
8. 30.09 R' U' L2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U L D U2 L2 B2 R' F' L2 
9. 29.52 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 F' R U B R' D' F' U2 
10. 32.17 R' D' U2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F' L' B' D F' R2 D2 L' 
11. 38.67 B2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 L' D2 R B2 U2 B' D F' L B2 R F L F' L' 
12. 41.06 F R2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 L' F D' L' D U B' U2


Things I need to work on:
Planning more during inspection: I've noticed that doing FB non-linearly is way faster for me, so I'll try to do that more
Lookahead during FB and SB: Sometimes I have to spend a few seconds just searching for the next piece.
Better solutions for pairs: When the corner is on the top with the bottom sticker facing up, and the edge piece in DF or DB, I have no idea what to do.
CMLL: Right now I use CLL with Rw moves whenever I need them, but sometimes they don't work and I'll learn the CMLLs for those cases.
LSE: I'm not completely familiar with some EO cases, and lookahead for UL and UR needs help.


----------



## hyn (Jun 27, 2022)

My splits are:
FB: 8.3
SB: 9.7
CMLL: 3.5
LSE: 9.6


----------



## hyn (Jun 27, 2022)

Progress while doing splits


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
solves/total: 38/38

single
best: 20.72
worst: 57.27

mean of 3
current: 26.92 (σ = 4.11)
best: 22.98 (σ = 1.41)

avg of 5
current: 24.56 (σ = 1.24)
best: 23.28 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 12
current: 26.13 (σ = 3.41)
best: 26.13 (σ = 3.41)

avg of 25
current: 27.85 (σ = 3.53)
best: 27.85 (σ = 3.53)

Average: 28.77 (σ = 4.68)
Mean: 29.50

Time List:
1. 22.79=4.22+7.80+2.38+8.38 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 R D' R D2 U2 L' F L' B' 
2. 28.25=6.59+7.51+3.78+10.35 B D2 F2 D' F' R2 U D2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 B L' U' 
3. 57.27=26.24+18.94+1.77+10.31 D2 R' F2 U2 R D2 R U2 R' F2 L F' U' R2 B L' F' L2 D 
4. 35.99=4.98+20.49+4.88+5.63 R2 B' R' U L2 B' D B' U2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 D' 
5. 29.64=8.89+5.40+5.86+9.47 B2 L2 R2 F L2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' D' B2 R2 U' B' D' F' L 
6. 26.25=9.83+6.32+1.75+8.33 B L D' L F B U' D2 R' L2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B 
7. 20.72=3.97+6.25+2.29+8.19 R' F D' F L U D B' D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 F 
8. 22.61=5.03+6.00+1.86+9.71 L F2 U2 D2 R B R D2 R2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R D 
9. 38.91=6.84+13.98+5.06+13.01 R2 U R2 B F' L2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F D' B' L B2 R2 D U R 
10. 43.05=13.12+9.48+9.80+10.63 R' F' D L2 U' R2 D2 B L B2 L F2 R B2 R' U2 B' 
11. 29.19=11.73+8.60+1.69+7.16 U2 L' U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 F L2 D B' D2 L2 U' R 
12. 27.68=4.99+9.61+4.23+8.83 D R' U R2 L' U L' F U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 D' L2 
13. 36.56=16.56+9.71+2.40+7.88 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 D' U' R B2 L' U' L2 F' U' B F2 
14. 31.46=6.77+12.46+1.64+10.58 R2 U2 R' F2 R D2 U2 B2 L D2 R2 B2 U R2 F' D' L' B U L2 R' 
15. 25.66=6.16+8.96+2.15+8.39 F' B' U B' R' U R2 L' U B2 R2 F U2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 D2 R2 B' 
16. 29.50=4.62+7.72+5.34+11.80 D' R B' L2 B U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B U L B L D' B D2 
17. 33.08=4.83+7.45+4.67+16.11 D' B' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L B2 R B R' U F2 
18. 22.89=3.92+8.20+2.14+8.63 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 F L2 D2 U2 B L' F' L2 F2 L2 D' B R2 U' 
19. 27.43=6.16+9.96+1.91+9.38 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R F2 R2 B' L F' R2 U2 L' R2 
20. 28.28=5.79+8.10+3.02+11.35 U' L2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 F D R D R F D' L2 
21. 27.37=6.07+7.10+3.75+10.43 U F L2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 F' D B' U L2 R D F U2 R 
22. 26.65=5.15+9.61+1.47+10.40 R2 B L2 F' D2 F D2 F' L2 F L' F2 U F2 U' B2 R' D U' B' 
23. 31.99=7.31+8.94+4.36+11.38 L D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B U2 L' U' B2 U' F U L' 
24. 34.84=7.86+11.15+6.80+9.02 R2 D' F L B2 L' B R' U F D2 B2 U2 F D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F 
25. 27.14=5.92+8.15+2.71+10.35 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 L2 U B2 R2 U L' U2 L2 F L' B' U' B' F 
26. 37.78=10.79+7.20+6.71+13.06 U2 R F2 D F' L' B' L2 U2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 R F2 R D2 L' D 
27. 35.06=9.98+9.01+4.18+11.88 L' B' L' B2 D L2 U2 B' U D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 
28. 27.84=3.09+6.92+6.86+10.95 B U F2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 F U F' L2 D' L' U R 
29. 26.11=8.65+7.80+1.96+7.68 R F L F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F R2 U' L B R2 
30. 32.24=9.16+8.21+6.52+8.33 R' F2 U2 R' D2 L B2 R' B2 R2 F2 B R2 U L D2 B' R2 U' F2 D 
31. 22.76=5.51+6.54+4.96+5.74 D' B R' F B L' D' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 L2 F2 R' D2 B' R2 
32. 22.70=3.81+6.31+2.45+10.11 L2 F R' L' D' F D' B L B2 U R2 F2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 
33. 24.51=6.60+10.34+1.56+5.99 U' L2 D F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L F D2 B2 U L' F' R D' U 
34. 21.73=4.07+8.32+3.15+6.18 R' B2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 R2 U B R' F' L F' D2 L2 U' 
35. 24.37=5.19+8.71+2.56+7.90 U' F' L2 F R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F L2 B F2 D' L' R' F2 D2 B U2 L 
36. 31.45=12.11+6.96+2.59+9.77 R L' F' R2 U2 F' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R F2 R 
37. 25.89=8.01+5.37+2.31+10.18 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 R D R F U' B L' D' U R 
38. 23.43=6.30+7.59+1.79+7.73 U' B R' D' L' F L2 B' R' F2 R2 D2 F D2 F R2 L2 D2 R2 F2


probably sub 30 now


----------



## hyn (Jun 27, 2022)

2x2 pbs:


Spoiler: ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
avg of 12: 3.58

Time List:
1. 2.50 R U F' U' R F' R2 F R2 
2. 3.66 R' F' U2 F R' U R U' R' 
3. 3.99 R U2 R U' R F2 U F R' 
4. 4.06 R' U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 
5. 3.67 F' U' F R F' R F2 R F2 
6. 4.11 U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R 
7. (4.74) R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2 
8. 3.64 F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R 
9. 3.16 R' U' F R U' F R F2 U2 
10. 3.45 R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R' 
11. 3.56 R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 F 
12. (2.32[ll skip]) F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' F'





Spoiler: ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
avg of 25: 3.88

Time List:
1. 4.38 U R' F2 U2 R' U' F R U 
2. 3.55 U' R' U2 R' F R2 F U F' 
3. 4.37 F' R U' F2 U F U2 F2 R' 
4. 5.27 F' U2 R2 F R2 F' R U' F 
5. 4.39 F2 R U2 R U2 R2 F' U' F 
6. 2.95 F R2 U2 R F2 R' U' R' U' 
7. 3.78 R2 U2 F2 U R' U F2 R F2 
8. 2.52 U' R2 U R' U' F2 U F2 R' 
9. 3.34 U' F U' R2 U' F2 U' R U' 
10. (6.29) R' U F2 R' F R2 F R2 F 
11. 3.62 R' U F' U R' F R' U2 R' 
12. (5.96) F2 U' F U2 F U' R U R 
13. 5.21 R' U' F' U2 R F2 U2 R' U' 
14. (2.50) R U F' U' R F' R2 F R2 
15. 3.66 R' F' U2 F R' U R U' R' 
16. 3.99 R U2 R U' R F2 U F R' 
17. 4.06 R' U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 
18. 3.67 F' U' F R F' R F2 R F2 
19. 4.11 U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R 
20. 4.74 R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2 
21. 3.64 F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R 
22. 3.16 R' U' F R U' F R F2 U2 
23. 3.45 R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R' 
24. 3.56 R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 F 
25. (2.32[ll skip]) F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' F'





Spoiler: ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
avg of 50: 3.99

Time List:
1. 3.82 F R' F' U R2 F2 U R2 U' 
2. 5.32 R2 U R F2 U2 R' U R' F' 
3. 4.68 U2 F2 R U' R U2 R U2 R F' 
4. (2.47) R U2 R F2 U' R2 F2 R' U' 
5. 2.73 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U F2 
6. 4.13 R2 F' U' F2 R U' R2 U' F2 
7. 3.66 R2 U2 R' U F' U' F' U' R 
8. 4.21 F R' F R' F2 U R F R' 
9. 4.04 U F' R F' R' F2 U2 R U' 
10. (6.22) F2 R2 F' U R' F2 U R' U2 
11. (6.28) U F R' F R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' 
12. 4.50 U2 R F2 U' F U' F R' U2 
13. 4.79 U F' R U R2 U F2 U' R2 
14. 4.41 F' R' U2 F R F U F2 U2 F' 
15. 2.72 U' F U2 F2 U' F2 R F' U' 
16. 4.07 F' R2 U F2 U2 R U' R F' 
17. 5.00 F R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U2 
18. 2.59 F U' F' R F' R' F' U F2 
19. 4.17 U' F2 U F' R2 U' R2 U2 F 
20. 2.89 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U F U2 F' 
21. 4.07 R F R F' R2 U F' U2 F U' 
22. 4.11 F R U2 R' F2 R' F R2 U2 
23. 4.39 U R2 U R U2 F2 U' F' R2 U' 
24. 3.22 F U' F U F2 U R' U2 F2 
25. 4.86 F2 R2 U F2 U F' R' F2 R 
26. 4.38 U R' F2 U2 R' U' F R U 
27. 3.55 U' R' U2 R' F R2 F U F' 
28. 4.37 F' R U' F2 U F U2 F2 R' 
29. 5.27 F' U2 R2 F R2 F' R U' F 
30. 4.39 F2 R U2 R U2 R2 F' U' F 
31. 2.95 F R2 U2 R F2 R' U' R' U' 
32. 3.78 R2 U2 F2 U R' U F2 R F2 
33. 2.52 U' R2 U R' U' F2 U F2 R' 
34. 3.34 U' F U' R2 U' F2 U' R U' 
35. (6.29) R' U F2 R' F R2 F R2 F 
36. 3.62 R' U F' U R' F R' U2 R' 
37. 5.96 F2 U' F U2 F U' R U R 
38. 5.21 R' U' F' U2 R F2 U2 R' U' 
39. (2.50) R U F' U' R F' R2 F R2 
40. 3.66 R' F' U2 F R' U R U' R' 
41. 3.99 R U2 R U' R F2 U F R' 
42. 4.06 R' U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 
43. 3.67 F' U' F R F' R F2 R F2 
44. 4.11 U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R 
45. 4.74 R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2 
46. 3.64 F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R 
47. 3.16 R' U' F R U' F R F2 U2 
48. 3.45 R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R' 
49. 3.56 R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 F 
50. (2.32[ll skip]) F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' F'





Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
avg of 100: 4.20

Time List:
1. 4.21 F2 U F2 U' R2 U' F' U R' 
2. (1.64) F2 R' U F' R2 F U2 F U 
3. (2.38) U2 R U R' F' U R U2 R' 
4. 5.05 F' R U2 R F2 R U' R' F' 
5. 5.60 U2 F' U R F2 R U2 F2 U' 
6. 4.56 U2 R' U R' F' R U2 F2 R' 
7. 3.48 F' U' R' F U' R F' U2 R2 
8. 4.74 R2 F2 R' F2 U R' U2 R' F 
9. 4.46 U' F' R' U F' U R' U' R U2 
10. 3.04 F2 R U' R F2 U' F U2 R2 U' 
11. 6.08 U' R U R2 F' U2 F' R U2 
12. 4.06 U2 R2 F' U' F R' U F2 U' 
13. 4.76 R' U2 R' F U' F' R' F R 
14. 3.71 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 
15. (7.94) U2 F2 R' F U F U' F R 
16. 3.86 F2 R U' F2 R2 F' U2 R F2 
17. 4.26 R' F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' 
18. 5.19 U2 F2 U R2 U F U' F2 R2 
19. 4.08 U' F2 R2 F' U' F R' U2 R2 
20. 4.70 R2 F R' U2 F U' R F2 R2 
21. 3.71 U2 F R' U2 F R F U2 R2 
22. 3.27 R' F' U2 F' U F' U2 F R' 
23. 5.84 U2 F' U' R' U2 F U F2 R' 
24. 3.60 U2 R' U' R2 F R2 U2 R' U2 
25. 3.39 U' F' R F' U F2 R2 U F' 
26. (8.83) R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' U' 
27. 4.52 F2 U R U2 R' U' F' R2 F' 
28. 4.22 R2 U' R U R2 U F' R' U R' 
29. 5.82 U' R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F 
30. 3.90 U F2 U R2 F U2 F U' R2 
31. 3.66 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U F' R F2 
32. 4.21 U' F' R' F' R F' R2 U2 F' 
33. 3.60 F R2 U F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 
34. 6.02 R' F2 R' F2 R' F U2 R' U2 
35. 3.61 U' R2 F2 U R' U F2 U' R 
36. 4.33 U2 R' F' U2 F U' R2 U' R' 
37. 4.77 F2 R U' F U' F2 U2 F' U' 
38. 3.73 U R F' R U' R2 U2 F2 R' 
39. 4.04 U' R' U R2 F' R F R U2 
40. 3.49 R' F' R' U2 F' R2 F R' F2 
41. 3.80 R' U2 R U' R' U R' F R' 
42. (7.22) U' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 R U' 
43. 4.31 F R2 U R F' R F' U' F 
44. 3.56 R' F2 U' R F' R2 F R' U' 
45. 5.87 R F' R2 F2 R2 F' R U2 F' 
46. 3.82 F R' F' U R2 F2 U R2 U' 
47. 5.32 R2 U R F2 U2 R' U R' F' 
48. 4.68 U2 F2 R U' R U2 R U2 R F' 
49. (2.47) R U2 R F2 U' R2 F2 R' U' 
50. 2.73 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U F2 
51. 4.13 R2 F' U' F2 R U' R2 U' F2 
52. 3.66 R2 U2 R' U F' U' F' U' R 
53. 4.21 F R' F R' F2 U R F R' 
54. 4.04 U F' R F' R' F2 U2 R U' 
55. 6.22 F2 R2 F' U R' F2 U R' U2 
56. 6.28 U F R' F R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' 
57. 4.50 U2 R F2 U' F U' F R' U2 
58. 4.79 U F' R U R2 U F2 U' R2 
59. 4.41 F' R' U2 F R F U F2 U2 F' 
60. 2.72 U' F U2 F2 U' F2 R F' U' 
61. 4.07 F' R2 U F2 U2 R U' R F' 
62. 5.00 F R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U2 
63. 2.59 F U' F' R F' R' F' U F2 
64. 4.17 U' F2 U F' R2 U' R2 U2 F 
65. 2.89 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U F U2 F' 
66. 4.07 R F R F' R2 U F' U2 F U' 
67. 4.11 F R U2 R' F2 R' F R2 U2 
68. 4.39 U R2 U R U2 F2 U' F' R2 U' 
69. 3.22 F U' F U F2 U R' U2 F2 
70. 4.86 F2 R2 U F2 U F' R' F2 R 
71. 4.38 U R' F2 U2 R' U' F R U 
72. 3.55 U' R' U2 R' F R2 F U F' 
73. 4.37 F' R U' F2 U F U2 F2 R' 
74. 5.27 F' U2 R2 F R2 F' R U' F 
75. 4.39 F2 R U2 R U2 R2 F' U' F 
76. 2.95 F R2 U2 R F2 R' U' R' U' 
77. 3.78 R2 U2 F2 U R' U F2 R F2 
78. 2.52 U' R2 U R' U' F2 U F2 R' 
79. 3.34 U' F U' R2 U' F2 U' R U' 
80. (6.29) R' U F2 R' F R2 F R2 F 
81. 3.62 R' U F' U R' F R' U2 R' 
82. 5.96 F2 U' F U2 F U' R U R 
83. 5.21 R' U' F' U2 R F2 U2 R' U' 
84. (2.50) R U F' U' R F' R2 F R2 
85. 3.66 R' F' U2 F R' U R U' R' 
86. 3.99 R U2 R U' R F2 U F R' 
87. 4.06 R' U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 
88. 3.67 F' U' F R F' R F2 R F2 
89. 4.11 U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R 
90. 4.74 R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2 
91. 3.64 F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R 
92. 3.16 R' U' F R U' F R F2 U2 
93. 3.45 R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R' 
94. 3.56 R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 F 
95. (2.32[ll skip]) F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' F' 
96. 5.03 F U R' U' R U' R2 U' R' 
97. (6.60) F2 R2 F' U R2 U' F U F 
98. 4.04 U R2 U' F' U' F2 R2 U' F2 
99. 3.99 F2 R F U' R F' U R' U F' 
100. 4.00 F2 R F' U2 F R2 U' R F2


----------



## hyn (Jun 27, 2022)

I have no idea how this happened


Spoiler: OH



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
single: 23.31

Time List:
1. 23.31 U2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 F L2 D2 L' U R U' B2 F2 D' F' L2 U2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
mean of 3: 25.12

Time List:
1. 25.46 R2 B U' F2 R' F U D2 R' U2 D2 B L2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 
2. 26.60 D' B2 L' F2 B' R F D L' D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 
3. 23.31 U2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 F L2 D2 L' U R U' B2 F2 D' F' L2 U2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
avg of 5: 26.35

Time List:
1. (36.23) F2 R2 B L2 B U2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F R D' R2 D' B2 L R 
2. 25.46 R2 B U' F2 R' F U D2 R' U2 D2 B L2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 
3. 26.60 D' B2 L' F2 B' R F D L' D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 
4. (23.31) U2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 F L2 D2 L' U R U' B2 F2 D' F' L2 U2 
5. 26.98 D U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B' L D' U2 L U' F2 R' F

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
avg of 12: 29.35

Time List:
1. 34.70 F2 R' B2 L F2 R U2 R' B2 F2 R' F' D' U' L U2 L2 D2 B D2 
2. 34.27 B L2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D U2 R2 D' R F D' B U2 R D2 U' 
3. 30.97 U2 D2 F D B2 D2 R D' U2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 R 
4. 29.22 L2 U2 L U2 R D2 B' D2 B L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 
5. 30.34 U2 B D2 B L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 F2 L' F L2 B2 R2 B U F2 R 
6. (36.23) F2 R2 B L2 B U2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F R D' R2 D' B2 L R 
7. 25.46 R2 B U' F2 R' F U D2 R' U2 D2 B L2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 
8. 26.60 D' B2 L' F2 B' R F D L' D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 
9. (23.31) U2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 F L2 D2 L' U R U' B2 F2 D' F' L2 U2 
10. 26.98 D U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B' L D' U2 L U' F2 R' F 
11. 28.52 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 F2 R2 D R' U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B 
12. 26.48 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 D U2 L' F' R U' B2 U2 R' F L2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
avg of 25: 31.98

Time List:
1. (42.27) U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 B F L2 F' L D R' U' B' R U' F' D L2 
2. 35.75 U2 F' L2 F R2 B' D2 B U2 B L2 F' L U2 F' R B U' B' R2 
3. 37.93 D R2 U' D R' B L2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D R' U' 
4. 34.22 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 B D2 L' F D R' F' L2 D2 
5. 31.49 U D2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' R D2 F D' F2 D2 B' D' 
6. 26.51 U2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D R2 U' B' U2 L D2 U F' L2 R B 
7. 34.70 F2 R' B2 L F2 R U2 R' B2 F2 R' F' D' U' L U2 L2 D2 B D2 
8. 34.27 B L2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D U2 R2 D' R F D' B U2 R D2 U' 
9. 30.97 U2 D2 F D B2 D2 R D' U2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 R 
10. 29.22 L2 U2 L U2 R D2 B' D2 B L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 
11. 30.34 U2 B D2 B L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 F2 L' F L2 B2 R2 B U F2 R 
12. 36.23 F2 R2 B L2 B U2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F R D' R2 D' B2 L R 
13. (25.46) R2 B U' F2 R' F U D2 R' U2 D2 B L2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 
14. 26.60 D' B2 L' F2 B' R F D L' D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 
15. (23.31) U2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 F L2 D2 L' U R U' B2 F2 D' F' L2 U2 
16. 26.98 D U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B' L D' U2 L U' F2 R' F 
17. 28.52 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 F2 R2 D R' U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B 
18. 26.48 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 D U2 L' F' R U' B2 U2 R' F L2 
19. (39.17) D2 B' L2 U2 B' F' L2 B' U2 B' U L D' F2 R2 U2 L' F R 
20. 36.99 B R F2 U F' U B U R2 D B2 U' L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B' R 
21. 36.37 R F' U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 B' L D' B L2 U' F2 R2 
22. 31.09 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B U R' D' L2 B F' D B' U 
23. 26.84 B L F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 B D2 R' B' R' F U R' U 
24. 32.56 R' F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 B' U' L' R B' U2 R' 
25. 37.54 F B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U' B L R F R' F2 D2 U


my hand didn't even feel tired at all after 25 solves in a row


----------



## hyn (Jun 29, 2022)

lol I was doing roux and then one scramble had 3 quarters of white cross done, so I did CFOP and got a PB. Predicted first pair and full-step
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/2979


----------



## hyn (Jun 30, 2022)

2x2 pbs:


Spoiler: ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-30
avg of 12: 3.44

Time List:
1. 2.50 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U 
2. 3.95 F R U2 R F R' F' R2 F' 
3. (5.84) R U2 R' U R U' R' F R' 
4. 4.07 U' R' U R F R' F R' U R 
5. (2.14) U' F R' U' F U F2 U R' 
6. 2.33 F' U' R F' U2 F' R2 F U' 
7. 4.58 U F2 U2 F' U R' U F2 U' 
8. 3.37 U' F U F R' U2 F2 U' R2 
9. 3.82 R U2 R U' R F' R' U' R2 
10. 4.13 R' U F R' F' R2 F' R U' 
11. 2.35 U2 F2 U R F2 U2 F2 R' U2 
12. 3.33 U' R2 F2 U R' U F2 R' F





Spoiler: ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-30
avg of 25: 3.78

Time List:
1. 2.54 R2 U2 R F U R' F R' U' 
2. 3.46 F' R F2 R F' R2 F2 U' R' F' 
3. 3.59 F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' F' R 
4. (6.16) R F' R' F R2 U' F' R2 U2 
5. 3.57 R' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R U' 
6. 3.17 R U' F' U R2 U' R2 U2 F' 
7. 3.17 F R' U2 R2 U' F2 U R F2 
8. 3.88 F U2 R U' F U R U2 F' 
9. 4.43 R U F2 U F U2 F U' R2 
10. 3.09 F' R2 F' R2 F R' F U F' 
11. 3.24 R F' U F' U F2 U R F' 
12. 4.78 R F U2 R' F U' F U F2 
13. 3.75 F' R2 F2 R' F R' F U2 F' R2 
14. 2.98 U2 F R2 F' U F U R2 F' 
15. (2.07) U' R U R' U F R' U F' 
16. 5.34 R' F2 R' F U2 F' R U' R' 
17. 3.95 R U2 R F' R F2 R2 F' R 
18. 4.10 U R U R2 U2 F R' F2 R' F' 
19. 4.41 F' U F U R F' U2 R U 
20. (2.47) F2 R' U' F R' U2 R2 F2 R' 
21. (5.66) F2 U F R' F U' F2 U' F2 
22. 5.57 U2 F R' U' R2 U' R2 F' U2 
23. 3.88 F2 U' R' U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
24. 2.80 F' U2 R2 U' F2 R U F' R2 U 
25. 3.73 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U R2 U' R


----------



## hyn (Jun 30, 2022)

There were 7 CLL algs that couldn't be used for CMLL cases(3 of H, 1 of Pi, 1 of L, 1 of U and 1 of T), so I'm learning them now. I've learnt the 3 H cases and the Pi case so far.


----------



## hyn (Jun 30, 2022)

Roux session today:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-30
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 18.48
worst: 38.55

mean of 3
current: 26.07 (σ = 7.84)
best: 21.37 (σ = 2.63)

avg of 5
current: 24.77 (σ = 1.82)
best: 21.74 (σ = 2.03)

avg of 12
current: 25.33 (σ = 4.55)
best: 22.67 (σ = 2.29)

avg of 25
current: 24.60 (σ = 3.22)
best: 24.57 (σ = 2.56)

avg of 50
current: 26.21 (σ = 3.29)
best: 26.21 (σ = 3.29)

Average: 26.21 (σ = 3.29)
Mean: 26.43

Time List:
1. 23.21 F' R U F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L D' F' U' F' L' U2 
2. 26.44 D2 B L2 B' R2 F D2 B D2 B' R2 D' F' L D' L B L U B' L 
3. 25.92 F' B2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 R F2 L' F' L' F' U' F L' R2 D U2 
4. 24.98 R' D' B2 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 D' F2 B' U' R' F2 L2 D' R' F 
5. 31.82 F' R2 L' U2 F2 R D L U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 
6. 26.67 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' R U L U' L B U2 L 
7. 24.55 R D' F' B2 R2 L' U' F' D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B' R' 
8. 29.33 R D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F L' U2 B U B' F' R' U 
9. 32.89 B' D2 L2 D' F2 U' L B2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B' R' 
10. 31.96 R' B2 U' L2 F R L' B' U B2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 B2 L' B2 U2 
11. 37.82 F' R' F' R2 L' D L U' F2 D R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D F2 B R 
12. 25.89 F R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D' B U L F R' F' L2 R' F 
13. 31.17 U B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U' L' D F2 R' B' R2 U' L B' 
14. 24.63 F D' U2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 R B U' F2 U F2 U' L F' 
15. 26.38 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L' U2 F U' L' U L2 D' R2 F2 
16. 27.03 D2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F D' R D L B2 D' R U L2 
17. 26.64 R2 L2 B' D L F' R' U' L F2 R' U2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 B 
18. 25.65 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 U2 B2 U R2 L' D' B D2 R2 D' U R' B 
19. 34.63 F B L' U2 L U D2 R B F2 D L2 D F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 
20. 27.86 D2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 L' B D' F2 R F R2 D2 U2 
21. 23.55 D' L2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F D R' B L' D2 F' U' L' F2 
22. 25.62 B R2 F D R2 U L' F' D' L2 U2 F' R2 L2 B L2 D2 B' U2 F2 
23. 28.72 L' F' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 D B2 U' L R' B R B2 F R' D 
24. 26.33 D F L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F R2 L U' B' L2 D' L U2 R' 
25. 24.63 R D B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D' F D' B' L2 D' U2 L R2 
26. 25.67 L' F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 U F2 L2 B' L' F R B2 U2 R2 D2 
27. 29.35 D' B2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L F L D' R B' U2 
28. 28.85 B R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 R' D2 U L' D2 U F' L' F2 
29. 28.12 U2 F R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 F' R U2 L' F D' R2 D 
30. 25.85 F2 R2 U2 L B' D L2 U F' D2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B2 D 
31. 25.00 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L' U2 F' U2 L2 U' R' F' L U' 
32. 20.96 L D2 F' B U L' B2 L' D F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 R' 
33. 21.97 D' R D2 U2 B2 L B2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 U' L F R2 B2 R D F2 
34. 26.84 D2 L' B2 U' B2 L' F2 R U2 F R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 U R' 
35. 18.48 U2 R' F' L2 B2 L' D2 B2 L R' B2 U2 R F' U B' L B2 R' U 
36. 23.63 R L' F2 B' U B D U2 R F2 R2 U2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 R F2 D F 
37. 21.99 B' D B2 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 L' D' F2 R' D U F U2 
38. 19.60 F U2 L B2 L2 D' L F' B2 U2 R' L2 D2 R2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 F' 
39. 24.73 L D2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 F2 R F2 R U F2 L D2 B D2 B' D' R2 
40. 38.55 U F2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U' L2 D L' F L2 D2 F' D2 R' U2 B2 F' 
41. 20.82 U' R' F L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L' R F' L' D2 B L 
42. 21.12 L2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 U L2 D L' D2 U L' F U2 B L U L2 
43. 31.98 U' F2 D U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' U' R F' L' B R2 D' B2 
44. 23.07 R' D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R D2 B U2 L2 B R F D' 
45. 22.77 U B2 F2 R' F2 L B2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' F' U R2 B2 F2 D U 
46. 22.99 F' L D2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 F D' L F2 D' L' B F 
47. 26.63 U' B' L' D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F R' U2 R2 F' R F 
48. 24.70 D' L U R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D B L B' R B2 D U 
49. 34.51 R2 U L B2 L F2 R' F2 U' B L2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 
50. 19.01 L2 F2 U2 R U2 B L2 D' R D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 D' F2 U2


hopefully sub26


----------



## hyn (Jul 1, 2022)

Only 5 roux solves today. I just FMCd the day away(although I was out or sleeping for most of the day). Speaking of FMC, I did the weekly comp and got a 40.3.. mean, after not having done it for a long time. On the second solve, I was wondering for like 10 minutes why after I made the 2x2x3, there was only one oriented edge


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 1, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Only 5 roux solves today. I just FMCd the day away(although I was out or sleeping for most of the day). Speaking of FMC, I did the weekly comp and got a 40.3.. mean, after not having done it for a long time. On the second solve, I was wondering for like 10 minutes why after I made the 2x2x3, there was only one oriented edge


Do you use skeletons and insertions for FMC? Also do you know NISS?


----------



## hyn (Jul 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Do you use skeletons and insertions for FMC? Also do you know NISS?


I make skeletons sometimes. When there are a lot of edges unoriented I might do OLL + PLL though.
And yeah I know NISS, but I only actually understood it yesterday


----------



## hyn (Jul 2, 2022)

Nice roux ao5:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-02
avg of 5: 20.30

Time List:
1. (25.77) B D' R2 B2 R' F' U' R2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 L D2 R D2 
2. 19.70 L' U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 F U' F2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 F U2 D2 
3. (19.08) R D2 R U2 R D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' B2 D' L2 B' D' U2 F' L' 
4. 19.68 F B2 U B' D R' U' D2 L F2 R' B2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 
5. 21.51 L2 R2 D U L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R B F2 R B R2 U L B' F'


----------



## hyn (Jul 3, 2022)

pretty sub par session today, until the end where very nice solves suddenly came
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-03
avg of 5: 18.16

Time List:
1. (28.93) F' R' F' D2 L2 D L2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 U R2 F L B2 F' D2 L D2 
2. 15.41 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' F U2 F2 L2 R' D U B' R D2 L B2 U2 
3. 20.07 F L2 F' U2 B U2 L2 F R2 L U R' F U' B' L B L' 
4. 18.99 B' D2 L B2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 R' D B F2 R2 D' B2 R B2 
5. (15.21) U B R' B U2 F R U L D' L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 B2 L2 U'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-03
avg of 12: 22.13

Time List:
1. 28.22 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 U2 F' U' R' D L2 U B' F2 U2 L2 
2. 19.16 R2 F U2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F D' L B' R B2 F' L2 D F2 D2 
3. (28.93) F' R' F' D2 L2 D L2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 U R2 F L B2 F' D2 L D2 
4. 15.41 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' F U2 F2 L2 R' D U B' R D2 L B2 U2 
5. 20.07 F L2 F' U2 B U2 L2 F R2 L U R' F U' B' L B L' 
6. 18.99 B' D2 L B2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 R' D B F2 R2 D' B2 R B2 
7. (15.21) U B R' B U2 F R U L D' L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 B2 L2 U' 
8. 26.06 U2 B' U L2 R2 D L2 D L2 U R2 D2 F L D2 B R B' F2 U 
9. 19.35 L B2 F2 D2 R F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 D2 U F' U2 L' U R' D B' 
10. 25.84 R2 F' D' R' B L' D' U2 F B2 L2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 B D F 
11. 26.25 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F L' U2 B2 D F L2 D2 U 
12. 21.92 R2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F L2 D' F' U' L U2 R' F' D2 R


----------



## hyn (Jul 4, 2022)

cleaned and lubed my 2x2(with only weight 5 lol)
Sub 4 ao100:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-04
avg of 100: 3.98

Time List:
4.16, 3.91, 3.63, 4.14, 4.20, 5.31, (7.82), 3.83, 3.00, (9.41), 4.56, 5.37, 3.99, 2.99, (2.24), (2.30), 3.51, 3.36, 3.22, (2.34), 4.95, 4.91, 5.27, 3.99, 3.10, 3.69, 4.55, 3.75, 3.16, 3.00, 6.34, 4.21, 4.38, 3.54, 4.33, 4.07, 3.72, 5.39, 2.95, (1.88), 5.74, 3.14, 4.10, 3.46, 3.73, 4.30, 3.89, 4.56, 3.12, 4.84, 4.07, 3.71, 3.08, 3.96, 4.23, 4.51, 3.50, 4.37, 4.36, 3.73, 3.13, 4.21, (7.39), 4.36, 4.48, 3.56, 4.01, 4.61, 3.41, 3.72, 3.13, 5.00, 2.73, 5.16, 3.67, 3.48, (2.09), 3.77, (7.48), 4.49, 5.36, 3.47, 3.89, 4.63, 3.48, 2.89, 4.23, 4.55, 4.88, 4.00, 2.80, 3.98, 3.95, 3.65, 4.25, 2.63, 3.18, 4.17, (6.62), 2.81

and also
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-04
mean of 3: 2.51

Time List:
1. 2.99 R2 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 F' R U'
2. 2.24 U2 F' R F2 R U2 R U' R2
3. 2.30 F U R U' F' R U2 R' U'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-04
avg of 5: 2.88

Time List:
1. 2.99 R2 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 F' R U'
2. (2.24) U2 F' R F2 R U2 R U' R2
3. 2.30 F U R U' F' R U2 R' U'
4. (3.51) F2 U F' U2 F' U R' F2 R2
5. 3.36 U2 R2 F' R F R U2 F2 R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jul 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Depends on the person. If you are like @NigelTheCuber, you could probably learn it all in 2 weeks. If you are a procastinator like me, then maybe 1 month.


I can learn it in 10 days if you ask me to


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I can learn it in 10 days if you ask me to


Don't tell me you already finished EG-1 during the two weeks you were gone


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jul 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Don't tell me you already finished EG-1 during the two weeks you were gone


i did


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jul 4, 2022)

@Imsoosm why angry


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> @Imsoosm why angry


You learn stuff so fast
me king of procrastination


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jul 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> You learn stuff so fast
> me king of procrastination


My recognition is windows 98 tho


----------



## Timona (Jul 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i did


Man, i cant even get sune CLL into my skull...


----------



## OtterCuber (Jul 4, 2022)

hydynn said:


> cleaned and lubed my 2x2(with only weight 5 lol)
> Sub 4 ao100:
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-04
> avg of 100: 3.98
> ...


Great results!


----------



## hyn (Jul 5, 2022)

2x2 single pb
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-05
single: 0.89

Time List:
1. 0.89 F' U F' U R F' U' F2 R'


----------



## hyn (Jul 6, 2022)

ao12 and ao25 pbs
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-06
avg of 12: 3.41

Time List:
1. 2.95 U' R F' U R2 U' R' U2 F2 
2. 3.75 F' R U' R' U R' F U' R2 
3. 3.57 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 F R2 
4. 2.93 U2 R2 F R' F2 R F' U F 
5. 3.70 F2 R2 U' F' R F2 U' F R2 U2 
6. 2.93 U' R2 U R2 F U' F2 U F' 
7. 4.76 R2 F U' F U R U2 R U' R' 
8. (6.69) R' U R' F2 R' U R' U2 R' 
9. 2.89 R' U' R F2 R' F2 R' U F2 
10. 2.94 U2 R' F' R U F U2 R F' 
11. (2.78) F R' F' U F' R' U R2 F' 
12. 3.68 U R2 F U' R2 U' F U F'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-06
avg of 25: 3.60

Time List:
1. 2.95 U' R F' U R2 U' R' U2 F2 
2. 3.75 F' R U' R' U R' F U' R2 
3. 3.57 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 F R2 
4. 2.93 U2 R2 F R' F2 R F' U F 
5. 3.70 F2 R2 U' F' R F2 U' F R2 U2 
6. 2.93 U' R2 U R2 F U' F2 U F' 
7. 4.76 R2 F U' F U R U2 R U' R' 
8. (6.69) R' U R' F2 R' U R' U2 R' 
9. 2.89 R' U' R F2 R' F2 R' U F2 
10. 2.94 U2 R' F' R U F U2 R F' 
11. (2.78) F R' F' U F' R' U R2 F' 
12. 3.68 U R2 F U' R2 U' F U F' 
13. 4.37 U R' F2 U2 R F' U' R2 F' 
14. 3.53 R' U' R U F' R2 F' R F U' 
15. 3.63 U2 R F2 R F2 U' F' R2 U' 
16. (4.87) R' U R U R' F2 U F' R U 
17. 3.68 F2 R' F' R F2 R2 U F' R2 
18. 3.17 R' F' U' R2 F U' F' U F' 
19. 3.67 R' U2 F' R F' R U R' U' 
20. 4.19 R F' U F2 U F U2 F2 R' U' 
21. 3.97 R F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 R U 
22. (2.81) F2 U R' U R' F U R' F' 
23. 3.68  R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' F2 U2 
24. 3.13 F R2 F2 R2 U F' R' F' U' 
25. 4.48 R2 F' R' F U2 F' R2 F2 U'

I haven't done any roux for the past few days


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

Well done! Looking for sub-3 ao12 soon?


----------



## Timona (Jul 7, 2022)

hydynn said:


> ao12 and ao25 pbs
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-06
> avg of 12: 3.41
> 
> ...


Do you know full CLL?


----------



## hyn (Jul 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> Do you know full CLL?


yeah


----------



## gsingh (Jul 7, 2022)

hydynn said:


> yeah


how long did it take to learn and get good at


----------



## hyn (Jul 10, 2022)

gsingh said:


> how long did it take to learn and get good at


Probably like two months. I learnt the cases rather sporadically and forgot about it halfway through, but it wasn't that hard to learn. After I finished learning, my recognition was really slow and it took quite a long time to improve. Actually, I still need to work on the recognition and linking for 2 of the AS cases


----------



## hyn (Jul 10, 2022)

4x4 pbs from today and yesterday
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-10
single: 58.26

Time List:
1. 58.26[pb] B U' F R2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L' B' R2 U2 R' F' L Rw2 B U' Rw2 Fw2 D' B F D' Rw2 Uw2 F2 U2 Rw' B2 D L Fw Rw L2 B' Rw2 U' Fw U

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-10
avg of 5: 1:02.78

Time List:
1. (1:23.65) L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' U R D L B' R2 B2 D' Rw2 U2 B' Rw2 R' Uw2 L F' D2 L' Uw2 B L' Uw' L' F L2 F Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U L2 D' 
2. 1:00.95 R F L2 U2 R' L2 B L B' R2 D' F2 U2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 Rw2 F R Uw2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 B2 D2 R' U2 Uw Fw2 D2 B' R2 L Fw2 Rw F' Uw' B' F2 R 
3. 1:07.29 B' U2 L' U R' U2 R' F L F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 L2 D Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 F Uw2 Rw2 U' D' B U2 Rw Uw2 R2 U' Rw B2 Uw B2 R F' B 
4. 1:00.11 U L F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U F' L' R2 D' F U' L Fw2 L D Rw2 Uw2 R2 U' L' D2 F2 D2 R' Fw R D Fw L' U2 D Fw' Uw' B' Uw2 Fw' Uw' 
5. (58.67) U' R L D B U2 F' L F B2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 U Fw2 Uw2 F D' Rw2 D Rw2 B' U' R2 F' Rw D B' D' L Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F Rw' F2 U Fw'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-10
avg of 12: 1:07.27

Time List:
1. 1:06.60 R2 F2 D2 L B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U2 F' D' U' B D' L' D R2 U Uw2 L2 Fw2 U B' F' Uw2 R2 U2 F' U' Rw Fw2 Rw R2 B U F Uw Rw2 Fw Rw R Uw2 
2. 1:12.66 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 B' D2 R' F2 U B' L B D2 B2 D Uw2 B R2 U F Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 U' F L' D' U2 Rw R' Uw' F2 Rw Uw L' Fw Rw' B2 
3. 1:05.34 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 U' R2 B' D F L' F' U' B' Fw2 U' B' Rw2 U' B Rw2 R2 U' B R2 U D2 Rw L' Fw2 U' L D' F2 Uw' R' Fw Uw Fw2 L2 
4. 1:06.95 B2 U2 F L2 B' D2 B D2 U2 R2 F L' R B' U' B2 L' U L2 R Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 D F2 R2 B2 R Fw2 R' Uw2 Fw L2 B' L' U2 Rw Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw2 D2 R 
5. 1:08.67 R2 B' D R2 U2 B2 L' F B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R Rw2 Uw2 D' B' U' F Rw2 F' R2 Uw2 B' L2 Fw2 Rw B U' F2 B Rw' Uw' D L2 F2 Uw2 Fw' L 
6. 1:18.77 B' L' R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U L F2 D' B' F2 R' D2 Rw2 F' U Rw2 Uw2 F D' Fw2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' F' Rw' L' Uw Fw2 Rw Uw2 L' Fw' Uw R2 
7. 1:05.33 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F L U2 B L' U L2 B2 U2 R Fw2 L D Rw2 Uw2 R D R' D2 U' B2 R' Fw R B2 R' D' U2 Fw R' Uw' Rw' L Fw2 Uw2 D2 
8. (1:23.65) L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' U R D L B' R2 B2 D' Rw2 U2 B' Rw2 R' Uw2 L F' D2 L' Uw2 B L' Uw' L' F L2 F Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U L2 D' 
9. 1:00.95 R F L2 U2 R' L2 B L B' R2 D' F2 U2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 Rw2 F R Uw2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 B2 D2 R' U2 Uw Fw2 D2 B' R2 L Fw2 Rw F' Uw' B' F2 R 
10. 1:07.29 B' U2 L' U R' U2 R' F L F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 L2 D Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 F Uw2 Rw2 U' D' B U2 Rw Uw2 R2 U' Rw B2 Uw B2 R F' B 
11. 1:00.11 U L F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U F' L' R2 D' F U' L Fw2 L D Rw2 Uw2 R2 U' L' D2 F2 D2 R' Fw R D Fw L' U2 D Fw' Uw' B' Uw2 Fw' Uw' 
12. (58.67) U' R L D B U2 F' L F B2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 U Fw2 Uw2 F D' Rw2 D Rw2 B' U' R2 F' Rw D B' D' L Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F Rw' F2 U Fw'


----------



## hyn (Jul 10, 2022)

back to cfop now
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-10
avg of 5: 12.34

Time List:
1. (19.92) D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 L F D U L U' R2 U F2 
2. 12.35 B2 R2 B' L B D B2 L' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 D' F2 
3. 12.09 R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 B U2 L2 F R2 F' R U' B R U F2 R' B D2 
4. 12.57 D' F B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U2 L U2 F' D' B' R' D' R2 
5. (11.96) B' U L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B' R2 B L' D L2 F D2

and first sub-15 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-10
avg of 100: 14.98

Time List:
1. 14.17 F' L' U2 L' U F B U B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D' L' B 
2. 13.89 D' L' U R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B' R F2 L R' U2 B D' 
3. 13.20 B R B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D R' F' R D2 B2 F' L 
4. 17.82 L2 F' R' D' F' B' U B2 R' D2 F' B' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' R2 
5. 16.01 R2 U2 B U R2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 D2 U' L2 F' R' U R' D U' R 
6. 14.48 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R U F L B' U R' U2 B2 F2 
7. 18.96 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 R D2 B D' L' U F' U' R U' 
8. 14.74 B R' B2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B R' B D L' B2 L2 D' 
9. 16.38 B' D' B2 F2 D2 L R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' F' R D2 L R' F' R2 
10. 15.51 L2 B' D2 F D2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U' L B2 R D' U' B' R2 
11. 15.81 D2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F' D R' D F2 D2 U L R' U' 
12. 15.82 B L R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L' F U' B' R' U2 L 
13. 12.48 R U2 F' U B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 L D2 R B2 F' L U2 
14. 14.55 R F' R' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U L' F' R2 D' B2 U' 
15. (10.84) U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D U L2 U B2 U2 L2 R F' R2 D' F2 R B R2 
16. 18.04 B' L' B' L2 D L2 R2 D F2 D U' F2 U L' B' F R2 D L' D' 
17. 17.45 U B D L U2 D' F' U' B2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 R' L' B2 D2 R U2 D 
18. 14.96 R F2 U' B2 D R' B' R' F' U' B2 R2 U' D2 F2 U F2 L2 U' 
19. 17.24 D R' U F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R' D2 B R U' L2 U F 
20. 15.13 B U2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' R' U2 L B' U R2 F U' L2 B R2 
21. 19.92 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 L F D U L U' R2 U F2 
22. 12.35 B2 R2 B' L B D B2 L' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 D' F2 
23. (12.09) R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 B U2 L2 F R2 F' R U' B R U F2 R' B D2 
24. 12.57 D' F B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U2 L U2 F' D' B' R' D' R2 
25. (11.96) B' U L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B' R2 B L' D L2 F D2 
26. 18.02 B L2 U' R' L' B R F D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F 
27. 13.55 F B2 U2 R D' F L U R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 
28. 16.86 L' D L2 D2 R2 B2 F D2 F D2 R2 B' D R B2 U' L' D' R' 
29. 14.53 D' R F U2 L U' R' U2 B D' R2 U2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F2 U 
30. 15.07 R L2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' F R' U B2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 
31. 13.12 D U2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 R F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' F U B2 D' 
32. 17.23 F2 D R' B U' F' L' U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B' L 
33. 14.75 B2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 L R' B2 R B' L2 U L' F' L2 F R D 
34. 12.39 D R2 U L2 U F2 D B2 U L2 B2 D2 B L' B F' R' U2 B2 U2 R2 
35. 14.34 U' R' B' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' R' F D' R B L F L' 
36. 14.50 D L D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L B2 D' U' F U 
37. 18.56 R F2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 D2 B' L F2 R' B2 D' B R 
38. 12.60 D' L' U D' B D' F2 R' F' R F2 B2 R' B2 R B2 R2 D2 
39. 15.73 L F2 L2 D F2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L' U F' L2 B2 F' L U 
40. 18.39 F' D' R' B2 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D B' D2 L B F2 R U' 
41. (12.30) L' U R F2 B R' L2 D' L' F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 
42. 13.90 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 L U2 R2 D2 L' U2 D F' L B' F L B' L 
43. 15.89 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U' B L D' U2 F L B' R2 B2 
44. 16.09 R D2 R D' B2 U2 B2 R' F' R2 F B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 R 
45. 12.56 D L2 U2 D2 B' U' B2 L' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F 
46. 13.67 L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 F U' L2 R' B2 D R' 
47. 13.29 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B' R U' F' R2 B D' F R2 
48. (22.63) L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U B2 D U2 R2 F' U2 F R' F2 R D U B 
49. (20.26) U2 R' U2 F' U' D2 R F' D' R' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 
50. 18.89 D2 L B' L2 F' R2 D R' D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 D 
51. 12.82 R U2 D' F2 L F' L' U' F U2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L 
52. 12.84 U R2 D2 B2 U2 L B' U B2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D 
53. (20.51) B' D' B2 L' U D L2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 D R2 B2 
54. 13.87 R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' R B' U L B L2 F2 D 
55. 15.75 L2 D2 L' U2 D F2 L2 F L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U' 
56. 13.70 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 F U2 B' D B2 R' F' L' R' B F2 D B2 
57. 12.51 L' F U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L' R' D' B' L' F2 D 
58. 13.41 R' F U' R2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' D2 U' F L' F2 R2 
59. 15.74 L2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D L U2 R' B D' F D' U' L R2 
60. 15.59 U' F L' U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F' R' B' U L' R2 B2 
61. 12.63 F2 U L2 U F R' D' L B2 D B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 L' 
62. 14.32 B2 U2 B' D2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F D R2 B2 R' B F' L B2 F' 
63. 13.10 F' D B2 U2 R' B R L' F B2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 
64. 12.43 D' F L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F D2 B2 U L' R' F2 R' B2 U L2 
65. 16.14 L R2 U2 F' D2 B2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B U' L B R2 F U' L 
66. 12.91 F2 R' U2 F L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 U B' L F L U B' U2 
67. 15.85 R2 D2 R D2 R D2 L' B2 R' D2 R D U' L' D' U B' L2 U' B' 
68. 16.73 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U R' U' B' L D R' B' F2 U 
69. 15.11 D L' U2 D' L2 F D' B' D' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' 
70. 13.13 B2 L' D' R L F' D2 B' D F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R D2 R' B2 L F2 L2 
71. 17.16 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 F' D' F2 R2 U2 L B2 D B' D 
72. 15.79 U' D2 F2 L U R2 B2 R B' L D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L F2 L' D2 
73. (20.11) D2 F L2 R2 B U2 B U2 L2 D2 B R2 L' B U L2 F' L' F' D' L2 
74. 14.88 F' B D' R2 F' B' D' L B2 U2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 L U B2 
75. 15.15 B2 R U2 R' B2 L B2 D2 L R U2 B U2 R' F U L D2 U2 R 
76. 14.49 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 U' B' F L D' U2 F2 U' 
77. 17.61 D2 B L D' F' L' B' F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 D' L' 
78. 13.66 L' F2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 B R F' R D' R2 B F' U 
79. (20.72) B2 R D2 R2 B L2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F' U B2 L B2 R' D U 
80. 12.78 L2 B D2 B' D B' U F' L D L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R' 
81. 14.21 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' L U' F R D F D' B R2 
82. 12.47 U F D' U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 U R F2 U' R2 U' B' L F 
83. 14.54 L2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F R D2 L F' L2 D2 L 
84. 16.36 B2 R2 F2 D' L' F' U' L' D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F R2 B' D2 B' L2 B' L' 
85. 14.97 F D2 F' U2 B D2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F R B U B L B' L B D' 
86. 14.37 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R B2 U2 L U2 B2 U' F' L' B2 U2 R' B' D' B' 
87. (10.91) F U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 B' L2 D' R D' U2 B' D 
88. 12.89 D B D2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 B2 U' L U' L B' R' F' L2 R2 
89. 14.43 B R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U' R' U' F' L' F L' U 
90. 14.98 D' L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 B F' R D F U2 R U2 
91. 16.29 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' U' L F2 R2 F2 D2 U B U B 
92. 15.43 L2 F L2 B2 R2 F L2 B R2 U2 F' U' R B' F2 D R2 U R U2 
93. 13.50 U R' B L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D F' U' L' R' U' B2 U' 
94. 17.48 F2 U' F2 U B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L' U F2 L' B R U R2 U F' 
95. 14.31 F R2 F' D R' L2 U' F L' D2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L B2 L F2 U2 
96. 14.27 D' B2 D2 L B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 D' B' F' D2 U' L B F2 
97. 14.80 L' F' U L B R' U F' D2 L D2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 L' D' 
98. 16.96 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U L' B R2 B2 F U' R F U 
99. 15.27 U B2 D F' U R D' L' F2 R F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R U2 D2 R' 
100. 14.89 D B D2 F D2 B R2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' R D2 L' U' B' L' U2 R


----------



## hyn (Jul 15, 2022)

big average pbs


Spoiler: ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-15
avg of 25: 14.09

Time List:
1. 12.87 U L2 F D2 B L2 D' F2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R L2 U2 F2 L 
2. 15.25 U' L F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L2 R' D' R2 D F' D F' R2 F U2 
3. 12.30 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 R F' L' B' L' R2 D B R' 
4. 12.79 R U2 R F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 F D2 U F2 R B R2 D' U2 
5. (11.75) F2 L2 F2 L B2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 R' U F' D U F L2 B2 L R 
6. 14.10 B U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 U' B' U2 L2 D R' B' F' L' D 
7. 14.34 R2 D L2 F D2 U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 B2 L' R D R' U F L2 
8. 13.69 L' D' B2 R2 F L B' U B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' 
9. 14.50 B D2 B2 U F R L D F2 D2 F2 L F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' 
10. 15.12 U' L' B R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' B2 F' U2 B' D' B' 
11. 14.52 F' L2 B U' D R U L' R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 R' 
12. 13.76 F' L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 R' F L' B2 D2 F D' 
13. 16.07 L' U' L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R F R2 D U' L B2 L2 
14. 12.93 D R2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 L' U2 B' U F U2 R D2 F' R2 
15. 14.41 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 U' R F' D' L2 B L2 U L' D' B 
16. 15.87 D' R2 B D2 B L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L' R D' F L' D L2 
17. (11.90) D' L' B R' D' B D B L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 L 
18. 15.60 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R F L F R2 D2 U 
19. (17.00) L' U' B R2 F U2 F U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 R D L U2 F2 U' L 
20. (16.37) F2 R' D2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' B R' U' F R' B' 
21. 12.00 F' D' F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' F' R' B D F2 U L2 B2 
22. 13.86 U F R2 U' R F' L2 U F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 L' 
23. 16.15 F' D R2 F' B2 U2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 R L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 F 
24. 13.31 R B2 R' U R' D' L2 F' U L2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U L 
25. 12.40 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U L B U R D R B' R2 F2





Spoiler: ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-15
avg of 50: 14.55

Time List:
1. 13.37 D2 R' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 B U' B' D' U F2 U' 
2. 12.81 L F R2 F2 R2 D U L2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 B L2 D R' B R B2 L' 
3. 14.53 B' R2 B' D2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 R D B2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' F 
4. 14.11 L2 D B U' L' D L U' B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B L2 
5. 14.16 U' D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 L F L2 D' R2 F2 U R U F 
6. 12.57 L2 B' F2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 L R2 B2 F2 D2 R' U' L2 B L' B R U' 
7. (18.75) B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 D R' F' U2 L' F U2 L2 F2 
8. 13.00 U R2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F U2 R2 L F L R D U2 B R U' B2 
9. 16.15 F D2 B' R2 B' L2 B D2 F U2 F D2 R' U' B L' R U2 R' D F' 
10. 13.88 R U2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 R' D2 R2 F' U2 R F2 L' 
11. 14.50 U B U2 L B' R2 U2 R F2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 
12. 15.21 R2 B' R' L2 B' L' F R' D B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 D B2 L2 U2 
13. (11.89) D B2 U' F' U2 L B' L B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' F2 B2 
14. 17.03 U' D F' B' R L D B L F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 
15. 15.05 R' B2 U F2 U' R2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' L B2 R' U B U' L 
16. 16.82 L B' L2 F R U' F2 D R' U2 R F2 L F2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 
17. (17.16) F2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B' L R' U2 F' R D2 F' U R' 
18. 16.16 R' L' B' D2 R' B D' F' D' L' D' L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D R2 
19. 14.34 L' U2 R' F2 B L2 F' L2 D' B2 U2 D' R2 L2 D L2 F2 L U B 
20. 14.42 D' R2 B2 L U2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 B R U' B D2 U' B2 U' 
21. 15.51 R2 U B2 D2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R B L2 F L U R2 D F2 D2 
22. 14.85 D2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U F' D2 U' F' D2 L2 F L' B 
23. 14.76 R' U R2 U2 B F' D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B L D2 L' D' B 
24. 15.22 U2 L2 F2 R U2 R' D2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 B' D' R B2 L' B U2 L2 R' 
25. (21.72) D2 R D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B F' R2 B' F' U' B D' U2 F2 L' F2 U 
26. 14.04 B L' D' L' B D L F' D B U2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 
27. 15.06 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 B R2 D L' B U F' U2 R' U' 
28. 16.46 R2 F R B2 U L' B F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B L 
29. 13.67 D2 L2 U' B2 R U F U D B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 
30. 15.23 L U2 F' D2 F L' F' B D L' D F2 B2 L2 D B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 
31. 16.42 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 L' B' U' F R' U2 
32. 12.79 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' B D R' D L' B' F2 U' F' L' F 
33. 15.63 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B' L2 U B2 L B' L' R' U F2 
34. 12.87 U L2 F D2 B L2 D' F2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R L2 U2 F2 L 
35. 15.25 U' L F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L2 R' D' R2 D F' D F' R2 F U2 
36. 12.30 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 R F' L' B' L' R2 D B R' 
37. 12.79 R U2 R F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 F D2 U F2 R B R2 D' U2 
38. (11.75) F2 L2 F2 L B2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 R' U F' D U F L2 B2 L R 
39. 14.10 B U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 U' B' U2 L2 D R' B' F' L' D 
40. 14.34 R2 D L2 F D2 U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 B2 L' R D R' U F L2 
41. 13.69 L' D' B2 R2 F L B' U B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' 
42. 14.50 B D2 B2 U F R L D F2 D2 F2 L F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' 
43. 15.12 U' L' B R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' B2 F' U2 B' D' B' 
44. 14.52 F' L2 B U' D R U L' R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 R' 
45. 13.76 F' L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 R' F L' B2 D2 F D' 
46. 16.07 L' U' L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R F R2 D U' L B2 L2 
47. 12.93 D R2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 L' U2 B' U F U2 R D2 F' R2 
48. 14.41 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 U' R F' D' L2 B L2 U L' D' B 
49. 15.87 D' R2 B D2 B L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L' R D' F L' D L2 
50. (11.90) D' L' B R' D' B D B L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 L





Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-15
avg of 100: 14.93

Time List:
1. 16.61 B' F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F' D2 B' L' D R' D' L2 
2. 13.50 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U F' R' D U' B' D R B' D 
3. 14.26 R B' U F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D R2 L F D B2 U L' U2 R 
4. 14.93 F' R D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 F' L2 B' F' D' R D2 L F2 D U' 
5. 18.00 R' F' D F2 L U' F B R L2 F R2 F2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 
6. 16.59 F L U2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 L B L R2 D2 L B 
7. 15.96 R' B D2 F2 D2 L U2 R' B2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 U F' D B L B' U 
8. 16.51 B L2 U' L' F' R' F B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D L' B 
9. 15.24 D' F2 B R F L2 B L U D2 R F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 L D2 B2 
10. (11.61) D2 L' B' L' D2 B R F R2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U B' 
11. 16.01 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D2 U' F' L' R' F L B F2 R B2 D 
12. 12.43 U F' L U' L' D' R F2 L F R2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 
13. 14.58 L' B R2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U B' D B2 L' U 
14. 15.11 F D' U' R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 B' L R2 U2 R B' F R' U' 
15. 14.29 U D B' R F' R2 L B L' F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 
16. 18.16 B2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D F' D' B2 L D' U R' D2 
17. 14.60 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R' F' L' B' L B' D 
18. 12.83 D F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L' U B' D B2 R' B2 U F' 
19. 15.77 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F' U F' R U R' U' F2 R2 
20. (10.50) U' B' R' B2 L' U2 L D2 U2 R F2 R' F2 L' D B2 F U' L' B' F2 
21. (22.24) U L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D R2 D' F2 L U2 L' B D2 F' L D' B' 
22. 18.18 L2 D' B' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U' L' U' B2 D2 U R2 F' 
23. 14.58 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R F D U L F L' B' F2 U' 
24. 11.94 D R L2 U2 F L U' R' F' D2 L2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 R 
25. (21.29) B D' F' L2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 B R2 F' D2 R' U' L U2 B U B2 D' 
26. 17.21 B2 L B R2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F D2 U' B' L D L2 R' D' U' 
27. 18.54 D' L' F2 L' B' D F U' R2 D' L2 U D' L2 F2 L D 
28. 18.37 D2 B2 L D2 U2 R F2 L B2 L F2 D' B' D B2 L D' F R2 D R' 
29. 12.71 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L' F' D B L U' B2 F2 L2 R' 
30. 14.68 F L D F U' L' F' R' D' B2 R L D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 R2 
31. (10.72) U' L2 B2 D2 R F2 L B' D R2 F2 D F2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B 
32. 13.58 F D' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 F' D' L' F2 U B2 D' 
33. 15.41 L B2 R U2 L' B2 R' U2 L R' D2 B F' D' R2 U R' D F R' 
34. 14.38 F' L' D2 R2 F' R2 D R L U2 R D2 R' F2 L F2 L F2 B U2 
35. (19.78) F2 B' R D' F U' L' F R' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' L2 
36. 13.84 R L2 U B2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F' L2 F2 U' F' U R' B' 
37. 18.33 L2 B' D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L F L' R' F' L' B 
38. 14.90 D B L F' D2 R' L2 F' R2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U B 
39. (19.89) R2 B2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U L' D2 U2 B' D R F 
40. 15.51 F B U2 B' U' R U' R' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U D2 B 
41. 16.17 D' B' R F2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 R B2 R U2 R2 U R' D U' B2 F D 
42. 14.86 D' B2 D' R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 F2 R B' L D2 U F2 R' B' L' B 
43. 13.37 D2 R' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 B U' B' D' U F2 U' 
44. 12.81 L F R2 F2 R2 D U L2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 B L2 D R' B R B2 L' 
45. 14.53 B' R2 B' D2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 R D B2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' F 
46. 14.11 L2 D B U' L' D L U' B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B L2 
47. 14.16 U' D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 L F L2 D' R2 F2 U R U F 
48. 12.57 L2 B' F2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 L R2 B2 F2 D2 R' U' L2 B L' B R U' 
49. 18.75 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 D R' F' U2 L' F U2 L2 F2 
50. 13.00 U R2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F U2 R2 L F L R D U2 B R U' B2 
51. 16.15 F D2 B' R2 B' L2 B D2 F U2 F D2 R' U' B L' R U2 R' D F' 
52. 13.88 R U2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 R' D2 R2 F' U2 R F2 L' 
53. 14.50 U B U2 L B' R2 U2 R F2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 
54. 15.21 R2 B' R' L2 B' L' F R' D B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 D B2 L2 U2 
55. (11.89) D B2 U' F' U2 L B' L B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' F2 B2 
56. 17.03 U' D F' B' R L D B L F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 
57. 15.05 R' B2 U F2 U' R2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' L B2 R' U B U' L 
58. 16.82 L B' L2 F R U' F2 D R' U2 R F2 L F2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 
59. 17.16 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B' L R' U2 F' R D2 F' U R' 
60. 16.16 R' L' B' D2 R' B D' F' D' L' D' L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D R2 
61. 14.34 L' U2 R' F2 B L2 F' L2 D' B2 U2 D' R2 L2 D L2 F2 L U B 
62. 14.42 D' R2 B2 L U2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 B R U' B D2 U' B2 U' 
63. 15.51 R2 U B2 D2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R B L2 F L U R2 D F2 D2 
64. 14.85 D2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U F' D2 U' F' D2 L2 F L' B 
65. 14.76 R' U R2 U2 B F' D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B L D2 L' D' B 
66. 15.22 U2 L2 F2 R U2 R' D2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 B' D' R B2 L' B U2 L2 R' 
67. (21.72) D2 R D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B F' R2 B' F' U' B D' U2 F2 L' F2 U 
68. 14.04 B L' D' L' B D L F' D B U2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 
69. 15.06 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 B R2 D L' B U F' U2 R' U' 
70. 16.46 R2 F R B2 U L' B F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B L 
71. 13.67 D2 L2 U' B2 R U F U D B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 
72. 15.23 L U2 F' D2 F L' F' B D L' D F2 B2 L2 D B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 
73. 16.42 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 L' B' U' F R' U2 
74. 12.79 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' B D R' D L' B' F2 U' F' L' F 
75. 15.63 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B' L2 U B2 L B' L' R' U F2 
76. 12.87 U L2 F D2 B L2 D' F2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R L2 U2 F2 L 
77. 15.25 U' L F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L2 R' D' R2 D F' D F' R2 F U2 
78. 12.30 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 R F' L' B' L' R2 D B R' 
79. 12.79 R U2 R F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 F D2 U F2 R B R2 D' U2 
80. (11.75) F2 L2 F2 L B2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 R' U F' D U F L2 B2 L R 
81. 14.10 B U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 U' B' U2 L2 D R' B' F' L' D 
82. 14.34 R2 D L2 F D2 U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 B2 L' R D R' U F L2 
83. 13.69 L' D' B2 R2 F L B' U B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' 
84. 14.50 B D2 B2 U F R L D F2 D2 F2 L F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' 
85. 15.12 U' L' B R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' B2 F' U2 B' D' B' 
86. 14.52 F' L2 B U' D R U L' R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 R' 
87. 13.76 F' L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 R' F L' B2 D2 F D' 
88. 16.07 L' U' L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R F R2 D U' L B2 L2 
89. 12.93 D R2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 L' U2 B' U F U2 R D2 F' R2 
90. 14.41 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 U' R F' D' L2 B L2 U L' D' B 
91. 15.87 D' R2 B D2 B L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L' R D' F L' D L2 
92. 11.90 D' L' B R' D' B D B L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 L 
93. 15.60 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R F L F R2 D2 U 
94. 17.00 L' U' B R2 F U2 F U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 R D L U2 F2 U' L 
95. 16.37 F2 R' D2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' B R' U' F R' B' 
96. 12.00 F' D' F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' F' R' B D F2 U L2 B2 
97. 13.86 U F R2 U' R F' L2 U F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 L' 
98. 16.15 F' D R2 F' B2 U2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 R L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 F 
99. 13.31 R B2 R' U R' D' L2 F' U L2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U L 
100. 12.40 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U L B U R D R B' R2 F2


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 16, 2022)

hyn said:


> big average pbs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ao25
> ...


Consistently sub-15 now?


----------



## hyn (Jul 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Consistently sub-15 now?


Probably not. I probably average like 15.2-15.3, and the session mean yesterday was 15.18.


----------



## hyn (Jul 16, 2022)

OH
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-16
single: 21.58

Time List:
1. 21.58 B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 U L D2 U' B2 F2 L2 R F' U'
this is actually a crazy scramble. all free pairs
recon: 
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/3227

i tried it 2H after and got an 8 lol


----------



## Timona (Jul 16, 2022)

Where'd you get your CLL algs from?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> Where'd you get your CLL algs from?


Either speedcubedb or this


----------



## hyn (Jul 16, 2022)

2 4x4 single pbs
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-16
single: 57.18

Time List:
1. 57.18 R' U2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D' L B L' D2 L' F U L2 U2 Rw2 F Rw2 Uw2 U2 B2 D B D Fw2 U F2 Rw' F' R U' Rw2 Uw' L Fw Uw2 Rw' D' F' U2
and
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-16
single: 56.61

Time List:
1. 56.61 F B2 D R2 U L2 D B2 U B2 U' R2 U' F L2 B U L U2 R2 D' Rw2 F Rw2 U' Rw2 D' Rw2 R2 Uw2 U R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw L U F' B2 L D' Uw' Fw B Uw R' Fw

also
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-16
avg of 5: 1:02.56

Time List:
1. 1:01.81 F' D2 L2 F D2 F D2 F D2 L2 F R B' D2 F' U2 B' U' R D Fw2 U F Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 F' Uw2 D B F R D' B2 Rw F Uw' Fw' Rw2 B2 Uw2 B2 Uw B 
2. (1:12.34) U' L2 U L U' B2 L B' U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F B Rw2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw2 U2 D2 R F Uw2 B L F' Uw L2 F R' U2 D Rw Fw' L' Uw U' Rw U' 
3. (59.69) F D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F L2 B' U' B2 F' R D F' R B2 R' Uw2 R' B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 L F' B2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw B' Uw' D' F' Rw Uw' Fw2 F' U' R' 
4. 1:03.08 F2 L2 F2 R B2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' B2 F L U F' L2 U' L' B2 L2 Rw2 B' Uw2 R' Fw2 B' R' Uw2 L2 F Rw2 Uw F2 R' U L2 Uw2 R Fw' Uw D R' Fw F2 
5. 1:02.79 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 L' B D U' F2 L' D' F U2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F R F' U2 R2 B F2 Uw F2 U2 Rw2 U2 B D' Fw' R2 L Uw' R L2 Uw'

and 2x2


Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-16
avg of 100: 3.82

Time List:
1. 4.07 F2 U R F2 R U' F U2 R 
2. 3.86 U R U' R2 F2 U2 R' U' R' 
3. 3.23 F' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
4. 4.11 R U F' R2 F' R U2 F2 U' 
5. 2.57 F' U' F2 U' F2 U R' U2 R' U2 
6. 2.71 F R U F' U2 R2 U' R' F2 
7. 3.56 F2 R F R2 F' U F R' F2 
8. 3.04 F' U F' U2 F2 U' R' F' R 
9. 4.84 U2 R2 F2 R' F' U R' F U' 
10. (2.31) R2 F2 U F' U R2 U2 F2 R2 
11. 3.61 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 
12. 4.16 F' U' R F' U F' U2 R F' 
13. 4.91 R2 F2 U R' F' U F R2 U2 
14. 3.55 R' F' R F' U2 F U2 F2 R 
15. 4.55 U' R U2 R' U F' U2 R U' F' 
16. 3.80 R F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 F' 
17. 4.08 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 F' U2 
18. 4.76 R' F R U' R U2 F2 R F U' 
19. (7.22) U' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R F' R' 
20. 3.13 R2 F U F' U F R2 F U' 
21. 3.88 U' F2 R' U' F' R2 U2 F2 R' 
22. 3.55 U2 F R' U2 F' R' U' R' U' 
23. 4.08 U R F U' R F' U F R2 
24. 3.55 R2 F2 U' R' F R' F' R2 U2 
25. 3.06 U R2 U' F R F' U2 R2 F' U' 
26. 3.21 R U F' R' F2 R F R2 F' 
27. 4.63 R2 F U R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U 
28. 3.91 R U2 F2 U R2 U' R' U F' 
29. 4.26 F2 U R2 F' R2 F' R F2 U' 
30. 3.68 U' R2 U' R F R2 U F U' 
31. (9.67) F2 R2 F' R' F' U F' R2 U 
32. 3.13 U F2 U F2 R F' R F' U2 
33. 3.47 F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F U' 
34. (2.51) R' U2 F' R F R U' R F 
35. 4.49 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F R' F' R 
36. 3.52 U2 R U R2 F2 R' U2 R F 
37. 4.25 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U R' F U2 
38. 4.76 F R' F' U2 F R' F R2 F' 
39. 3.90 U2 F R2 F R' F R2 F' U2 F' 
40. 2.85 R2 U' R U R2 U2 F2 U' F 
41. 4.88 R' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F U2 F2 
42. 4.61 F' R U2 F' R' U F' R' F' 
43. 4.21 U R2 U' R U F' U' F' U 
44. 2.69 R F' R2 U' R F R F' R2 
45. 3.17 U F U' R F' U F2 R F2 
46. (1.82) U F' U' F2 R U R2 F2 R2 
47. 3.65 U F2 U2 F' U' R U2 F' R' F 
48. 3.45 R F' R' F2 U2 R' F U' R' 
49. 3.67 U2 R2 U R' F R2 U' F' U' 
50. 3.77 F' U2 R' U2 R' F R2 F R U' 
51. 3.93 U F' R' U2 R' F2 U R2 U2 
52. (5.64) F U2 R F' R2 F2 U R' F2 
53. 4.43 F' U' F R U' R U' R U 
54. 3.87 U F' R2 F U F2 R F U' 
55. 2.60 F2 R F' R2 F2 R' U' R F 
56. 3.73 R U' F2 R F R2 U' R U2 
57. 4.65 F U' F' R U2 F2 R' U' R' U2 
58. 3.24 F2 R F' R2 U' F R F2 R 
59. 3.54 R U F U' F2 R' U F2 R' 
60. 3.53 R2 F2 R F R' U2 R2 U' R2 
61. (2.32) F R' U2 R F U' R F' U' 
62. 3.70 R2 F R2 U F U' R U R' 
63. 4.39 R2 U R' U2 F' R2 U' F' R' 
64. 3.60 R U' R2 U2 R' F U R2 U' 
65. 2.71 R2 F2 R' U' F U F' R F2 
66. 3.68 U2 F U2 F' R F U2 F2 U2 
67. 2.84 R' U' R2 F U F' R U R' 
68. 5.14 F2 U2 R2 U R F R' F2 R F' 
69. 3.84 U2 R F U' F U2 F' R2 U' 
70. 4.15 F U' R' U R2 U' F U F' 
71. (5.95) R F2 U' R' F2 U R2 U F2 
72. 4.48 R2 U2 F2 U' R' U' R' F R' 
73. 3.99 R2 U F' U R U' F' U R 
74. 3.57 U2 R U' R' F R' U F2 U 
75. 5.09 R2 F U2 F U2 R' U R2 F' 
76. 2.88 U2 R F2 U' F' U' F U R' 
77. 3.76 R' U' R U' R2 F U2 F U' 
78. 3.79 F2 R U' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 F' 
79. (5.22) R2 U' F U' R' F R U' F2 
80. 3.51 F' R U R U' F R2 U' F' U' 
81. 4.08 U2 R F2 U2 R F2 R F R2 U' 
82. 3.77 R2 F R2 U' F R2 F U' R U' 
83. 2.74 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' F' U' F' 
84. 4.21 U R' U R F' R2 U F2 R' U' 
85. 2.67 U' F' U R2 F' R U2 F' R' 
86. 4.12 R F2 U2 R' F' U2 R F' U' 
87. 4.09 F U2 R' U2 R U2 R F' R' 
88. 4.84 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F' R U2 R' 
89. 4.00 F U' F U' F' U' R2 U' F' 
90. 4.40 F R U F' U2 F R' U2 R 
91. 4.11 R' U F U F' R2 U F R2 U' 
92. 3.94 R2 F' U R' U2 F2 U' F U 
93. 4.18 F2 U R' F U R' F' U2 F' 
94. 4.53 U' F U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 
95. 4.09 F2 R2 F R F' U R F2 R 
96. (1.64) F2 R2 F' R U' F2 R F R2 
97. 3.22 R2 F U F2 R' U R2 U F U 
98. 3.57 R' F2 U F U' F R' F2 R2 
99. 3.53 R2 U' R2 U' R U F' U' F' 
100. 4.10 U2 F U R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R'


----------



## hyn (Jul 17, 2022)

More pbs


Spoiler: ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-17
avg of 25: 13.84

Time List:
1. 13.28 B2 R F B U' B2 U' L' B' D2 R F2 R B2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' 
2. 15.27 D R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F2 U B' R D' L2 F D U R' F2 
3. 13.67 B' U2 D B U' D L B' L F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R' U2 D2 B' 
4. 15.81 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 D R2 D2 R2 B L D' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 
5. 13.34 D L' D2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' R D2 U F2 R D' 
6. 14.97 B' D' U' L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 D F D L2 B' L' U 
7. 14.31 D U2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' U R' D' U L2 F U2 F2 
8. (16.76) R2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' D U2 L' B' R2 D B' 
9. 12.66 U B D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D' U F2 D' R U' B L' B' F U' 
10. 13.29 B R2 D' B' D R' F R2 L D2 R F2 L D2 L F2 U2 L D L' 
11. (10.81) U B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' D' R2 D B U' L D L' 
12. 13.54 F U' B2 L U R U2 B' D U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
13. 14.07 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D' U' L2 U B' R' U' L2 F L' D2 F2 D2 
14. 13.71 F2 D B2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' R F L' U' L' B F2 D2 
15. 13.49 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 B' D2 F' D' F2 R' B U2 B' D' B 
16. 12.63 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 D' L' F2 D' F2 U B2 R' B D2 L2 
17. 16.07 U2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 B L2 F' U2 F D R F2 D L U R' F' D2 
18. 14.03 L2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 F D B L2 D2 F2 L2 U R' B 
19. 12.95 F R B F2 R2 U B2 U B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L R B D L F' R' 
20. (20.53) B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D2 F R' U' L R D B' R U 
21. (12.45) B' U2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 L' B2 F D' L B' F' D2 F 
22. 13.99 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L' B2 U L' F D B L' F' 
23. 12.74 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 F D F2 R B2 R' B' F' R 
24. 13.08 F' B' U' B' U' B R D U2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' F 
25. 13.74 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 U B' U' B2 U F2 L2 B2





Spoiler: ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-17
avg of 50: 14.06

Time List:
1. 13.86 U' B D2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 B' F' R' F' U L R2 F U2 B2 
2. 15.22 L' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D U2 R2 L U F' L R U2 B D U' 
3. 12.75 L F' R L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' B2 D R2 D2 B' U 
4. 11.83 F' U' R2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B U2 B F2 D' R F' D2 F R U' 
5. 13.99 D L D2 R' L U R B R' B L2 D2 F B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 
6. 13.43 D' U' F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 F' D2 L' R' F' R' U2 R2 
7. 13.51 F2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F L' F R B F2 D' U' F 
8. 11.95 D' R2 F B L' F B' D B' R U2 D2 R' U2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 
9. 16.76 B2 D F2 D B2 U F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R' D2 B' L2 D L2 F' L R 
10. (18.10) F' R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D R2 D U2 R D L' B D2 B2 R B2 F2 
11. 12.70 R D' L D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 D' F2 D' F U L' F 
12. (11.36) R2 D' B' L' B' U2 R B2 U2 R2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 
13. 15.19 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 B' L' U B' L2 U F L' 
14. 13.77 F L' R2 U2 L2 B F' R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 D' B2 D' B' L R' D' F' 
15. 14.90 R2 F' D' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B D2 F' R F U' F 
16. 13.21 D2 B2 U2 F2 L R2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' U' B L2 R' U B2 L' B2 R 
17. 17.58 U' B U' F2 B L' D' F U2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R' F' 
18. 14.25 F2 D' U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L' R' F' U2 B D2 L2 U L 
19. 14.20 R F D F2 U2 B L' D' F R B2 D2 L U2 R2 L F2 R' U2 R' 
20. 13.97 L D' B2 L U2 R F2 L U2 L' F2 D2 L B' R B' F' L R2 F 
21. (19.20) R2 F L B D R' F L B L' B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 L B2 
22. 13.98 D' R' D' L2 D2 F B' R D F L2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 
23. (11.59) L' U2 F' R2 L2 U' R' B' D R U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 R' 
24. 15.44 D L2 F R2 F D2 B' F R2 F2 U2 L' D' U L B2 U B D 
25. 16.38 F2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 B R B' F' D2 B2 U' F2 R' 
26. 13.28 B2 R F B U' B2 U' L' B' D2 R F2 R B2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' 
27. 15.27 D R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F2 U B' R D' L2 F D U R' F2 
28. 13.67 B' U2 D B U' D L B' L F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R' U2 D2 B' 
29. 15.81 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 D R2 D2 R2 B L D' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 
30. 13.34 D L' D2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' R D2 U F2 R D' 
31. 14.97 B' D' U' L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 D F D L2 B' L' U 
32. 14.31 D U2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' U R' D' U L2 F U2 F2 
33. 16.76 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' D U2 L' B' R2 D B' 
34. 12.66 U B D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D' U F2 D' R U' B L' B' F U' 
35. 13.29 B R2 D' B' D R' F R2 L D2 R F2 L D2 L F2 U2 L D L' 
36. (10.81) U B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' D' R2 D B U' L D L' 
37. 13.54 F U' B2 L U R U2 B' D U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
38. 14.07 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D' U' L2 U B' R' U' L2 F L' D2 F2 D2 
39. 13.71 F2 D B2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' R F L' U' L' B F2 D2 
40. 13.49 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 B' D2 F' D' F2 R' B U2 B' D' B 
41. 12.63 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 D' L' F2 D' F2 U B2 R' B D2 L2 
42. 16.07 U2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 B L2 F' U2 F D R F2 D L U R' F' D2 
43. 14.03 L2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 F D B L2 D2 F2 L2 U R' B 
44. 12.95 F R B F2 R2 U B2 U B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L R B D L F' R' 
45. (20.53) B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D2 F R' U' L R D B' R U 
46. 12.45 B' U2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 L' B2 F D' L B' F' D2 F 
47. 13.99 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L' B2 U L' F D B L' F' 
48. 12.74 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 F D F2 R B2 R' B' F' R 
49. 13.08 F' B' U' B' U' B R D U2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' F 
50. 13.74 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 U B' U' B2 U F2 L2 B2





Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-17
avg of 100: 14.62

Time List:
1. 15.69 L U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B' F' R U B R U2 R 
2. 13.85 F2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 R' F R U R' U B L 
3. 16.15 R' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 D U' F' D' U F2 D B' F' R 
4. 14.50 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L' D' R2 B D2 U B' R' B' 
5. 13.27 F' R F R2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 B L' F D' L R U' R' 
6. 16.01 U2 B2 R D2 L' F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 U B' F' D' B2 F' D' B2 R 
7. 14.50 B R' U2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 L B2 R' F2 U' R2 D' B F L U2 
8. 14.22 D2 L' D' F' R' L' U' L2 F' D2 R2 L2 B U2 B' R2 U2 B R F 
9. 15.21 F' U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' U' L2 B' D F2 L2 B' L 
10. 17.09 B' R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 U' F2 U L' B F' D' U' F' U2 F' 
11. 13.47 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U2 B L B' R' B F' L F2 R 
12. 17.28 F' L B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U L' B D2 R' D2 U2 L2 U' 
13. 12.67 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 R U' R' U' L D' U' B' D 
14. 14.28 D F2 U D2 R' D' B L U' L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 B' 
15. 16.82 F2 R2 D F L' U B2 R' F' R2 F2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 
16. 16.00 B2 U2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 F2 R U2 R2 D L2 R' B F' L' F D L' 
17. 12.24 U' D' R U2 D2 L2 F U' R2 U D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 L' U 
18. 17.71 U L' D F2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 F' L U B2 U2 R2 
19. (22.46) F U2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 R' F2 R D2 R U B2 R2 D' B R2 U2 F2 
20. (20.44) D2 B L U B2 D R2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L R F' R U L 
21. 15.69 F2 L B2 R2 B' U2 L U L2 U2 B2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 D L U' 
22. 17.69 R' U' F' R' B U' B' F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 
23. 14.47 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' L U2 B' L D F R F' R2 F 
24. 13.86 U' B D2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 B' F' R' F' U L R2 F U2 B2 
25. 15.22 L' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D U2 R2 L U F' L R U2 B D U' 
26. 12.75 L F' R L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' B2 D R2 D2 B' U 
27. 11.83 F' U' R2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B U2 B F2 D' R F' D2 F R U' 
28. 13.99 D L D2 R' L U R B R' B L2 D2 F B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 
29. 13.43 D' U' F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 F' D2 L' R' F' R' U2 R2 
30. 13.51 F2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F L' F R B F2 D' U' F 
31. 11.95 D' R2 F B L' F B' D B' R U2 D2 R' U2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 
32. 16.76 B2 D F2 D B2 U F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R' D2 B' L2 D L2 F' L R 
33. 18.10 F' R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D R2 D U2 R D L' B D2 B2 R B2 F2 
34. 12.70 R D' L D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 D' F2 D' F U L' F 
35. (11.36) R2 D' B' L' B' U2 R B2 U2 R2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 
36. 15.19 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 B' L' U B' L2 U F L' 
37. 13.77 F L' R2 U2 L2 B F' R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 D' B2 D' B' L R' D' F' 
38. 14.90 R2 F' D' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B D2 F' R F U' F 
39. 13.21 D2 B2 U2 F2 L R2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' U' B L2 R' U B2 L' B2 R 
40. 17.58 U' B U' F2 B L' D' F U2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R' F' 
41. 14.25 F2 D' U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L' R' F' U2 B D2 L2 U L 
42. 14.20 R F D F2 U2 B L' D' F R B2 D2 L U2 R2 L F2 R' U2 R' 
43. 13.97 L D' B2 L U2 R F2 L U2 L' F2 D2 L B' R B' F' L R2 F 
44. 19.20 R2 F L B D R' F L B L' B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 L B2 
45. 13.98 D' R' D' L2 D2 F B' R D F L2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 
46. (11.59) L' U2 F' R2 L2 U' R' B' D R U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 R' 
47. 15.44 D L2 F R2 F D2 B' F R2 F2 U2 L' D' U L B2 U B D 
48. 16.38 F2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 B R B' F' D2 B2 U' F2 R' 
49. 13.28 B2 R F B U' B2 U' L' B' D2 R F2 R B2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' 
50. 15.27 D R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F2 U B' R D' L2 F D U R' F2 
51. 13.67 B' U2 D B U' D L B' L F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R' U2 D2 B' 
52. 15.81 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 D R2 D2 R2 B L D' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 
53. 13.34 D L' D2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' R D2 U F2 R D' 
54. 14.97 B' D' U' L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 D F D L2 B' L' U 
55. 14.31 D U2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' U R' D' U L2 F U2 F2 
56. 16.76 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' D U2 L' B' R2 D B' 
57. 12.66 U B D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D' U F2 D' R U' B L' B' F U' 
58. 13.29 B R2 D' B' D R' F R2 L D2 R F2 L D2 L F2 U2 L D L' 
59. (10.81) U B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' D' R2 D B U' L D L' 
60. 13.54 F U' B2 L U R U2 B' D U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
61. 14.07 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D' U' L2 U B' R' U' L2 F L' D2 F2 D2 
62. 13.71 F2 D B2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' R F L' U' L' B F2 D2 
63. 13.49 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 B' D2 F' D' F2 R' B U2 B' D' B 
64. 12.63 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 D' L' F2 D' F2 U B2 R' B D2 L2 
65. 16.07 U2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 B L2 F' U2 F D R F2 D L U R' F' D2 
66. 14.03 L2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 F D B L2 D2 F2 L2 U R' B 
67. 12.95 F R B F2 R2 U B2 U B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L R B D L F' R' 
68. (20.53) B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D2 F R' U' L R D B' R U 
69. 12.45 B' U2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 L' B2 F D' L B' F' D2 F 
70. 13.99 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L' B2 U L' F D B L' F' 
71. 12.74 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 F D F2 R B2 R' B' F' R 
72. 13.08 F' B' U' B' U' B R D U2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' F 
73. 13.74 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 U B' U' B2 U F2 L2 B2 
74. 16.20 R F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 B' U R' D B2 U' F' 
75. 15.86 D2 L' B2 L R2 B2 L' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' B2 R' D2 L U' R 
76. 16.00 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F L2 U2 B F' D' F D' R2 D' L U' L' F' 
77. (10.74) L2 U2 D B U L D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' F R 
78. 14.31 B R2 U2 B' U2 B' F2 L2 F D2 U2 F2 D' R' U2 B' U' R F D F2 
79. 15.80 B' L D' B' F L2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R D2 U' F' 
80. 17.56 L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U' L2 D2 L U2 F' R B F2 R U F2 D' 
81. 14.86 B2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D U2 R2 B2 F' R B2 F D F L2 F R 
82. 13.58 U2 L2 F D B2 R2 F' R F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 B' 
83. (20.50) U L2 F2 D' F' L B' U' F2 B' D2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R 
84. 17.29 U' F' L' D' R L' F2 U R' D2 L2 D2 B L2 B R2 L2 B L2 B' 
85. 15.79 B2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 F D R D U L' R2 U 
86. 13.83 F2 D B' R2 B L2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 U2 B U B2 F L B F' D 
87. 14.80 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D B' U' F R F' D' B2 L2 R' U2 
88. 12.22 L B2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 B F2 U2 F D2 F' L2 D U B D2 F R' B' 
89. 17.26 D R' D R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 F D' U B L2 R F' 
90. 13.22 B2 L B' R' U F2 B L' D' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 F' 
91. 15.44 U R' F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 R B D2 F R' F D F 
92. 14.22 B' R2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R D F D2 F' R U F' D2 
93. 12.03 R2 B D2 U2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F' D' F2 R F' D2 B R' B2 L2 
94. (11.48) F U2 B U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' U' L2 R' U2 B' L2 B' D2 
95. 12.98 F2 R' F' R2 D F U B' L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 L 
96. 16.24 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 B L U L2 R' U B' U' L2 R2 
97. (23.16) U L2 B' D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' D U2 L U' B2 R2 
98. 13.76 F U' B F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' L' U2 B' U2 
99. 13.92 F2 L2 R F2 L U2 R B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D L2 B L2 F D 
100. 13.63 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 L' U2 B F R D' R' U'


----------



## Project O YT (Jul 17, 2022)

get stardust lube


----------



## hyn (Jul 18, 2022)

Project O YT said:


> get stardust lube


?? I have it


----------



## hyn (Jul 19, 2022)

Nice progress. Hope this isn't a one-day thing
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-19
avg of 5: 12.11

Time List:
1. 10.77 D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' D L U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 R' 
2. 12.62 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' D' B R' D' U' R2 F' L F 
3. (14.37) D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 D R2 F L R' F' U F2 L U2 
4. 12.94 B' F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 L2 R D2 F2 D' B R U B2 L F2 D2 
5. (10.55) R B' D' F2 U F U' L' U2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F'



Spoiler: ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-19
avg of 12: 13.14

Time List:
1. 13.81 B D R' U2 D L2 F' L R2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U D L2 D' 
2. (15.05) R' B' U B' R F U B' U' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 
3. 10.77 D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' D L U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 R' 
4. 12.62 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' D' B R' D' U' R2 F' L F 
5. 14.37 D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 D R2 F L R' F' U F2 L U2 
6. 12.94 B' F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 L2 R D2 F2 D' B R U B2 L F2 D2 
7. (10.55) R B' D' F2 U F U' L' U2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' 
8. 12.92 L F' L' D R' B' U' F' R' F' R2 F U2 R2 F' B R2 B L2 F' 
9. 13.42 D F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 F D2 U2 F L D L R2 F' U R U2 
10. 13.25 F' L' B2 U F2 D U B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 R' D2 F' D2 R' F' L 
11. 13.83 U2 F L F L2 F R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 D F L2 U2 B' D L 
12. 13.46 R2 F R2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U' R' U B2 D' L' R2 U2 B2





Spoiler: ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-19
avg of 25: 13.32

Time List:
1. 12.97 U L2 D' R U2 D F U F2 D2 F' B D2 F2 L2 F2 
2. 11.36 B R2 L U2 F' L U2 F U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 
3. 12.68 L D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 B' U F U2 L' D R' D2 F 
4. 12.67 B2 U L2 D' R U2 L' U R2 F R2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 B D 
5. 14.71 B2 L' B D2 F U' R U D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L 
6. 13.51 B' L2 U B2 D' L' U' R' F' B2 L2 F2 R2 U D2 B2 U2 D F2 R2 
7. 11.23 U' L' D' F U B' L F2 U L2 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L 
8. 14.57 R' D' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' R' B D' L2 B2 D 
9. 13.67 U2 L' B2 R B2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 B L2 B U F' D R U' 
10. 13.68 L U R2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 D U' L2 R' B D2 R B' F R B2 D' 
11. (17.19) L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 U F D2 F2 D B2 R B' R' F2 
12. 12.98 R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 F2 L' U R' D' F2 R' B2 R F' U 
13. (15.31) U F D' B' U2 B L U' F B' D2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 
14. 13.81 B D R' U2 D L2 F' L R2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U D L2 D' 
15. 15.05 R' B' U B' R F U B' U' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 
16. (10.77) D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' D L U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 R' 
17. 12.62 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' D' B R' D' U' R2 F' L F 
18. 14.37 D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 D R2 F L R' F' U F2 L U2 
19. 12.94 B' F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 L2 R D2 F2 D' B R U B2 L F2 D2 
20. (10.55) R B' D' F2 U F U' L' U2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' 
21. 12.92 L F' L' D R' B' U' F' R' F' R2 F U2 R2 F' B R2 B L2 F' 
22. 13.42 D F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 F D2 U2 F L D L R2 F' U R U2 
23. 13.25 F' L' B2 U F2 D U B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 R' D2 F' D2 R' F' L 
24. 13.83 U2 F L F L2 F R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 D F L2 U2 B' D L 
25. 13.46 R2 F R2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U' R' U B2 D' L' R2 U2 B2





Spoiler: ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-19
avg of 50: 13.64

Time List:
1. 11.57 B U' L U' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' B L2 D U B L' D' 
2. 11.24 R L' U2 D2 F D' B' U R B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 
3. 13.92 B' R D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B' L' F2 R' U' R' 
4. 13.17 U2 B L2 F R2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U' B' D U' F' D2 U' F2 R' 
5. 15.68 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 R' F' R' F L B2 F2 D U 
6. (16.65) F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 L B R D F' D2 F' 
7. (10.01) R L' U F D F' L R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 R D2 
8. 16.24 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 U R B F2 D2 L D' R2 U2 
9. 13.49 L F U R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 D2 U R2 B' L U2 B D2 
10. 13.89 L2 B R2 U R' F B2 R D2 R L2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B 
11. (10.27) R F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L B2 R2 U' B' R' U' B' D2 U 
12. 13.98 F2 L2 B' U2 F L2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 L' D' B2 R B2 D' U' R B2 
13. (17.50) D' F L F' U' B2 U2 B' R' B L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 
14. 12.41 R' F' D' L2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' U B' R' B U L2 
15. 15.92 D F B2 U' L B2 L' D F D2 L2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 R 
16. 12.97 U L2 D' R U2 D F U F2 D2 F' B D2 F2 L2 F2 
17. 11.36 B R2 L U2 F' L U2 F U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 
18. 12.68 L D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 B' U F U2 L' D R' D2 F 
19. 12.67 B2 U L2 D' R U2 L' U R2 F R2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 B D 
20. 14.71 B2 L' B D2 F U' R U D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L 
21. 13.51 B' L2 U B2 D' L' U' R' F' B2 L2 F2 R2 U D2 B2 U2 D F2 R2 
22. 11.23 U' L' D' F U B' L F2 U L2 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L 
23. 14.57 R' D' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' R' B D' L2 B2 D 
24. 13.67 U2 L' B2 R B2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 B L2 B U F' D R U' 
25. 13.68 L U R2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 D U' L2 R' B D2 R B' F R B2 D' 
26. (17.19) L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 U F D2 F2 D B2 R B' R' F2 
27. 12.98 R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 F2 L' U R' D' F2 R' B2 R F' U 
28. 15.31 U F D' B' U2 B L U' F B' D2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 
29. 13.81 B D R' U2 D L2 F' L R2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U D L2 D' 
30. 15.05 R' B' U B' R F U B' U' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 
31. 10.77 D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' D L U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 R' 
32. 12.62 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' D' B R' D' U' R2 F' L F 
33. 14.37 D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 D R2 F L R' F' U F2 L U2 
34. 12.94 B' F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 L2 R D2 F2 D' B R U B2 L F2 D2 
35. (10.55) R B' D' F2 U F U' L' U2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' 
36. 12.92 L F' L' D R' B' U' F' R' F' R2 F U2 R2 F' B R2 B L2 F' 
37. 13.42 D F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 F D2 U2 F L D L R2 F' U R U2 
38. 13.25 F' L' B2 U F2 D U B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 R' D2 F' D2 R' F' L 
39. 13.83 U2 F L F L2 F R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 D F L2 U2 B' D L 
40. 13.46 R2 F R2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U' R' U B2 D' L' R2 U2 B2 
41. 14.40 F L2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F R2 L' D' U R' F' D B' R2 U' 
42. 15.27 R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 R D' R U' R' U B L B' 
43. 13.36 U L' B2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 R' B' L R2 D' R' F2 
44. 14.96 R D2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D' L R' F L D2 U R2 
45. 15.79 R' D' R' B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 R' F' D B R2 U' L' B 
46. 13.04 D' F U2 L2 F' B R U F D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 
47. 14.47 R B' D L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L F R' D2 U' F' L R' 
48. 14.36 D2 R B2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' B2 F R D2 L' B2 L U2 
49. 14.01 F U' B2 D R F' U2 B R B D2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 B U2 
50. 13.29 B D2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F U' B' F U L' D2 B2 D R





Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-19
avg of 100: 14.58

Time List:
1. 16.31 B' U D R L F U B' L' R2 B' U2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 
2. 12.51 F2 L F D' L' F' U' B R2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 L 
3. 15.83 B' U2 B2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 D B2 L D2 F D' B2 F' 
4. 15.81 F2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B L2 B' U L D2 R' F' L' D' R2 F 
5. 14.68 U F2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U' R U B' U2 F R D U R2 F2 R' 
6. 15.56 L' D2 F' U2 B L2 D2 B R2 B2 F' R2 U R' F L2 R' F D2 U' 
7. 14.93 B' U' L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R B' L' B' R2 U' L B 
8. 17.32 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D U' R2 U R U' F2 U' B L R' U F U2 
9. 12.22 B2 D2 R2 L U2 F U' D2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 B' R2 B L2 B' U2 R 
10. 18.21 B2 D2 U F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L' B2 R' U R' D2 B' R U2 
11. 13.89 D B2 U R' B' R2 F U' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B R' 
12. 17.75 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 L' U2 L U2 B2 F D F2 L2 R' F' U' F' 
13. 13.17 F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B L U' L U2 R D2 F' L U 
14. 13.28 U' L' D B2 D' R2 D L2 U2 L2 U' B D R' U' L' D' F D 
15. 12.31 F B2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 L U' F R D L' B' D' U 
16. 15.82 F U F2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R U B2 L2 R F' U F2 
17. 14.39 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 U2 F2 D B' R2 U' L F2 R F R D' 
18. (23.70) B' R' D2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 L B2 L U2 D B' L' B U' R F L D2 
19. 13.46 U B D R' D' B R D F B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 B2 
20. 19.24 U F2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 L' B' F2 U L' R D2 F 
21. (10.06) R L' B U B2 L U' F R U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 L2 D 
22. 13.23 U2 F2 R2 D2 B F2 D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 R' B2 D' F2 L B' D L' R2 
23. 15.42 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R F' U2 R' F2 U' B' L' D 
24. 15.10 R' F2 L2 U2 R D2 L F2 U2 R U2 F2 D U F' R U2 L R' U B' 
25. 15.80 L B' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 R F2 R2 B' L D2 L2 F2 
26. 12.50 R2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' L D B F2 R' F' U' L' 
27. 13.40 F R2 U' F2 D' U' B2 U' L2 D F2 R' B2 L B2 D2 B' R U' R 
28. 18.31 U2 L' D2 B2 F2 R F2 R B2 F2 D2 R' F U2 L B' L D B F' L' 
29. 15.93 U' L' U R' B R2 U B D L2 U' F2 D R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 
30. 15.35 B' U' F2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D L2 U2 R' D2 L' U R' U B D 
31. 11.48 R' F' D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 L F2 L2 D L' U' B2 F' U' B2 
32. 15.34 F' R F U' D2 B' R L2 B L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D L' 
33. 17.91 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 U' F R2 U' R U' F' L' U' 
34. (19.70) D2 L F L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' B F D' R U' B R2 
35. 17.25 F' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R F2 U' L2 R' B D' B' 
36. 16.63 D' F2 D L U' B R' F R L' F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D F2 
37. (25.00) F' D' U' B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' L' R F R2 U2 L 
38. 15.89 D' B' R D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 U L2 R D' R2 B' R 
39. (24.50) F2 U B' R B D R' D U2 R L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R L2 B' 
40. 15.00 R' B L' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 F' R U2 R D' F' R 
41. 13.38 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' U B2 L2 D2 L B F2 U' F2 R' B2 L' R2 B2 
42. 15.32 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B U2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B' F2 U F D U' L2 R' D' 
43. (20.01) B2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 B' L' R' F L B' L2 D' L' R' 
44. 15.95 B L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B L2 U L B2 D' L B' D' F L2 
45. 14.46 U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U F D' B' U B L D2 F D 
46. 17.39 U' F2 U R2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' L' F' U2 R' U' B' L F' 
47. 16.59 D2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 D R' B R F R' D2 R 
48. 17.25 R F' B R L' B2 D B L' R2 U2 F L2 B' R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 
49. 11.57 B U' L U' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' B L2 D U B L' D' 
50. 11.24 R L' U2 D2 F D' B' U R B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 
51. 13.92 B' R D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B' L' F2 R' U' R' 
52. 13.17 U2 B L2 F R2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U' B' D U' F' D2 U' F2 R' 
53. 15.68 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 R' F' R' F L B2 F2 D U 
54. 16.65 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 L B R D F' D2 F' 
55. (10.01) R L' U F D F' L R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 R D2 
56. 16.24 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 U R B F2 D2 L D' R2 U2 
57. 13.49 L F U R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 D2 U R2 B' L U2 B D2 
58. 13.89 L2 B R2 U R' F B2 R D2 R L2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B 
59. (10.27) R F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L B2 R2 U' B' R' U' B' D2 U 
60. 13.98 F2 L2 B' U2 F L2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 L' D' B2 R B2 D' U' R B2 
61. 17.50 D' F L F' U' B2 U2 B' R' B L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 
62. 12.41 R' F' D' L2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' U B' R' B U L2 
63. 15.92 D F B2 U' L B2 L' D F D2 L2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 R 
64. 12.97 U L2 D' R U2 D F U F2 D2 F' B D2 F2 L2 F2 
65. 11.36 B R2 L U2 F' L U2 F U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 
66. 12.68 L D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 B' U F U2 L' D R' D2 F 
67. 12.67 B2 U L2 D' R U2 L' U R2 F R2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 B D 
68. 14.71 B2 L' B D2 F U' R U D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L 
69. 13.51 B' L2 U B2 D' L' U' R' F' B2 L2 F2 R2 U D2 B2 U2 D F2 R2 
70. 11.23 U' L' D' F U B' L F2 U L2 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L 
71. 14.57 R' D' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' R' B D' L2 B2 D 
72. 13.67 U2 L' B2 R B2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 B L2 B U F' D R U' 
73. 13.68 L U R2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 D U' L2 R' B D2 R B' F R B2 D' 
74. 17.19 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 U F D2 F2 D B2 R B' R' F2 
75. 12.98 R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 F2 L' U R' D' F2 R' B2 R F' U 
76. 15.31 U F D' B' U2 B L U' F B' D2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 
77. 13.81 B D R' U2 D L2 F' L R2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U D L2 D' 
78. 15.05 R' B' U B' R F U B' U' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 
79. (10.77) D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' D L U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 R' 
80. 12.62 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' D' B R' D' U' R2 F' L F 
81. 14.37 D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 D R2 F L R' F' U F2 L U2 
82. 12.94 B' F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 L2 R D2 F2 D' B R U B2 L F2 D2 
83. (10.55) R B' D' F2 U F U' L' U2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' 
84. 12.92 L F' L' D R' B' U' F' R' F' R2 F U2 R2 F' B R2 B L2 F' 
85. 13.42 D F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 F D2 U2 F L D L R2 F' U R U2 
86. 13.25 F' L' B2 U F2 D U B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 R' D2 F' D2 R' F' L 
87. 13.83 U2 F L F L2 F R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 D F L2 U2 B' D L 
88. 13.46 R2 F R2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U' R' U B2 D' L' R2 U2 B2 
89. 14.40 F L2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F R2 L' D' U R' F' D B' R2 U' 
90. 15.27 R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 R D' R U' R' U B L B' 
91. 13.36 U L' B2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 R' B' L R2 D' R' F2 
92. 14.96 R D2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D' L R' F L D2 U R2 
93. 15.79 R' D' R' B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 R' F' D B R2 U' L' B 
94. 13.04 D' F U2 L2 F' B R U F D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 
95. 14.47 R B' D L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L F R' D2 U' F' L R' 
96. 14.36 D2 R B2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' B2 F R D2 L' B2 L U2 
97. 14.01 F U' B2 D R F' U2 B R B D2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 B U2 
98. 13.29 B D2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F U' B' F U L' D2 B2 D R 
99. 17.88 L2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 B F' U2 F' L' F D B' D2 R F' U' L' D' 
100. 12.00 B L' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 L' F D B2 R U B2


----------



## hyn (Jul 20, 2022)

2x2


Spoiler: ao5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
avg of 5: 2.67

Time List:
1. 3.22 F' U R2 U' R2 U F' R U2 
2. (2.10) F2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U' R' 
3. (6.38) F R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 F U2 
4. 2.22 R F' U F' U' R' F' R F' R' 
5. 2.58 F R F U' R' F2 U' F R'





Spoiler: ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
avg of 12: 3.14

Time List:
1. 3.01 F' U' F U2 F' R' U' F' R' 
2. 1.89 F' U R F' R U' F U2 R 
3. 2.90 F R2 U F R2 U2 F U' R F' 
4. 3.49 U' R U' F R' U R2 F' R' 
5. 3.29 F2 U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2 R' 
6. 3.43 F' U R2 U F' R F' R U' 
7. (1.78) R' U' R F' U F U R2 U2 F2 
8. (4.12) F R F2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R' 
9. 3.27 U F' R2 F' R U F' R2 U2 
10. 3.27 R2 F2 U R F2 U2 R U F2 
11. 3.31 R' F' U2 F' R F2 U2 R U' 
12. 3.50 F2 U2 R2 F' R F' R2 U R F2





Spoiler: ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
avg of 25: 3.38

Time List:
1. 3.22 F' U R2 U' R2 U F' R U2 
2. 2.10 F2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U' R' 
3. (6.38) F R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 F U2 
4. 2.22 R F' U F' U' R' F' R F' R' 
5. 2.58 F R F U' R' F2 U' F R' 
6. 5.32 F' R2 F R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 
7. 3.16 U2 F' U R F2 U' F' R F' R' 
8. 3.80 R' F2 R' F' R2 U R' U2 R' 
9. 3.43 U F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 
10. 3.19 F U' F2 R' U F2 R U2 F' 
11. (6.14) U2 F U2 R' F' R U2 R F2 
12. 3.12 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' F R U2 
13. 4.64 U' F R F' R2 F R' U2 R 
14. 4.21 U F' U2 F' U R2 F U2 F 
15. 3.01 F' U' F U2 F' R' U' F' R' 
16. (1.89) F' U R F' R U' F U2 R 
17. 2.90 F R2 U F R2 U2 F U' R F' 
18. 3.49 U' R U' F R' U R2 F' R' 
19. 3.29 F2 U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2 R' 
20. 3.43 F' U R2 U F' R F' R U' 
21. (1.78) R' U' R F' U F U R2 U2 F2 
22. 4.12 F R F2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R' 
23. 3.27 U F' R2 F' R U F' R2 U2 
24. 3.27 R2 F2 U R F2 U2 R U F2 
25. 3.31 R' F' U2 F' R F2 U2 R U'





Spoiler: ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
avg of 50: 3.50

Time List:
1. 2.30 R F' R U2 F R' U' R' U' 
2. 2.48 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 F' R U R' 
3. 2.97 R2 U' R F2 R F' U R' U2 
4. 3.80 F R2 F' U' F R' F2 U2 R 
5. 4.77 R' U F R' U2 F R' U F' 
6. 3.46 U' R2 F2 R U' R2 F2 U' R 
7. 3.22 F' U R2 U' R2 U F' R U2 
8. (2.10) F2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U' R' 
9. (6.38) F R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 F U2 
10. 2.22 R F' U F' U' R' F' R F' R' 
11. 2.58 F R F U' R' F2 U' F R' 
12. 5.32 F' R2 F R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 
13. 3.16 U2 F' U R F2 U' F' R F' R' 
14. 3.80 R' F2 R' F' R2 U R' U2 R' 
15. 3.43 U F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 
16. 3.19 F U' F2 R' U F2 R U2 F' 
17. (6.14) U2 F U2 R' F' R U2 R F2 
18. 3.12 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' F R U2 
19. 4.64 U' F R F' R2 F R' U2 R 
20. 4.21 U F' U2 F' U R2 F U2 F 
21. 3.01 F' U' F U2 F' R' U' F' R' 
22. (1.89) F' U R F' R U' F U2 R 
23. 2.90 F R2 U F R2 U2 F U' R F' 
24. 3.49 U' R U' F R' U R2 F' R' 
25. 3.29 F2 U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2 R' 
26. 3.43 F' U R2 U F' R F' R U' 
27. (1.78) R' U' R F' U F U R2 U2 F2 
28. 4.12 F R F2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R' 
29. 3.27 U F' R2 F' R U F' R2 U2 
30. 3.27 R2 F2 U R F2 U2 R U F2 
31. 3.31 R' F' U2 F' R F2 U2 R U' 
32. 3.50 F2 U2 R2 F' R F' R2 U R F2 
33. 3.98 R U2 F2 R' F' U2 F U F2 
34. 3.88 R' F' U R U' F U F2 U2 
35. 3.00 R2 U' F R F' U2 R' F U2 
36. 3.81 U2 F U R' U R' U' R2 U 
37. 3.02 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U F2 R' 
38. 4.25 R U' F2 U R' U F2 R U2 
39. 3.44 U2 F' U R F' U2 R2 U' R' 
40. 3.64 U2 R U R2 F U' R2 F' R' 
41. (5.42) U' F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R F' 
42. 2.94 F' R2 U R2 U2 F U' R2 F' U' 
43. 4.07 U' R2 F R2 F R U' F2 U' 
44. 3.81 U' F2 R U' F U2 R' F2 U' 
45. 4.74 F2 U' F2 U F R2 F2 R' U' 
46. 2.98 R U R U2 F' U R2 U R U 
47. 3.29 R F2 R' F U2 F' R2 F U' 
48. 4.24 U R2 F2 U R2 U' R U2 F' 
49. 4.30 U F2 U F R2 F U2 R' U 
50. 2.26 R' U R' U2 R F' U' F U2





Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
avg of 100: 3.67

Time List:
1. 3.20 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U F' R 
2. 3.62 U' R2 F' R F U2 R' F R' 
3. 3.55 R2 U' R' U' F U R F2 R' 
4. 4.27 F U2 F' U2 R' U F R F2 
5. 4.95 F' U R' U2 F U F U2 F' 
6. 3.44 U' R' U R U' R2 U F R 
7. 5.08 U R F R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 
8. 2.60 F U' R F U2 F U' F2 R 
9. 3.41 F U F2 R F' U' R F R 
10. 4.58 U F2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 
11. 3.90 F2 R2 U' R U2 R U F' U' 
12. 4.41 U2 F U' R' F' R F2 R F U 
13. 3.28 U F2 R' U2 R' U R U2 F' 
14. 3.89 R' F' R F' U R' U2 F U 
15. 3.61 R' F2 U' F' U' R' F R2 U2 F' 
16. 2.74 F' U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 R2 
17. (5.81) U2 R F2 R F' R U' F' U' F' 
18. 4.16 F2 R' U F2 R' F U R' F 
19. 4.03 F' R F' R U2 F2 R' F' U' 
20. (6.01) F2 R F2 U' R2 U R F' R U 
21. 2.64 U R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F' U 
22. 2.59 R' F U' R U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
23. 2.87 U2 F' R2 F U' R U' R2 U R' 
24. (7.67) U F2 R' U R2 F' R' F R 
25. 3.63 F2 R2 U2 F' R U F2 R' F' U' 
26. 3.67 R F R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F U2 
27. 2.87 F' R2 F U' R2 F2 U' F U2 
28. 3.16 R' F' U' F U F2 U R2 U' 
29. 5.69 U F2 R' U R' U F U2 F' 
30. 2.76 U R' U2 F R F' U R U' 
31. 3.61 R U' F' R F' R U2 R2 F R' 
32. (2.08) R' U2 F' R' F2 U' R' F R' 
33. 2.52 U2 F2 U F' U F U F' U' 
34. 4.99 R' F2 U' R' F2 U R' U R2 
35. 3.92 R' U2 F R U2 F2 R' F2 U' 
36. 4.08 R2 F U2 F U F2 U2 R2 F2 
37. 3.28 F2 U' F' U' R' F2 R F2 R2 
38. 4.14 R' F R2 U2 F R U2 F U2 
39. 3.48 U' R' F2 U' F U2 F U2 R' 
40. 3.18 F2 U F' R2 F' R2 F' U' F 
41. 3.89 U2 R F2 R2 U F2 U R2 F' 
42. 4.04 U2 R F R2 U' R F R U2 F2 
43. 4.09 F R U R' U R2 F' U F' U' 
44. 2.68 U' R2 F2 R' F U R2 U R' 
45. 5.29 F R' U R F' U2 F' R' U2 
46. 4.47 U' R F U' F R' U2 F U' 
47. 4.12 R2 U2 R' F U F' U F' R 
48. 4.31 R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U' R' F' 
49. 3.01 U R2 F U F2 R2 U F R 
50. 5.45 F R F' R2 F' U F R2 F' 
51. 2.30 R F' R U2 F R' U' R' U' 
52. 2.48 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 F' R U R' 
53. 2.97 R2 U' R F2 R F' U R' U2 
54. 3.80 F R2 F' U' F R' F2 U2 R 
55. 4.77 R' U F R' U2 F R' U F' 
56. 3.46 U' R2 F2 R U' R2 F2 U' R 
57. 3.22 F' U R2 U' R2 U F' R U2 
58. (2.10) F2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U' R' 
59. (6.38) F R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 F U2 
60. (2.22) R F' U F' U' R' F' R F' R' 
61. 2.58 F R F U' R' F2 U' F R' 
62. 5.32 F' R2 F R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 
63. 3.16 U2 F' U R F2 U' F' R F' R' 
64. 3.80 R' F2 R' F' R2 U R' U2 R' 
65. 3.43 U F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 
66. 3.19 F U' F2 R' U F2 R U2 F' 
67. (6.14) U2 F U2 R' F' R U2 R F2 
68. 3.12 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' F R U2 
69. 4.64 U' F R F' R2 F R' U2 R 
70. 4.21 U F' U2 F' U R2 F U2 F 
71. 3.01 F' U' F U2 F' R' U' F' R' 
72. (1.89) F' U R F' R U' F U2 R 
73. 2.90 F R2 U F R2 U2 F U' R F' 
74. 3.49 U' R U' F R' U R2 F' R' 
75. 3.29 F2 U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2 R' 
76. 3.43 F' U R2 U F' R F' R U' 
77. (1.78) R' U' R F' U F U R2 U2 F2 
78. 4.12 F R F2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R' 
79. 3.27 U F' R2 F' R U F' R2 U2 
80. 3.27 R2 F2 U R F2 U2 R U F2 
81. 3.31 R' F' U2 F' R F2 U2 R U' 
82. 3.50 F2 U2 R2 F' R F' R2 U R F2 
83. 3.98 R U2 F2 R' F' U2 F U F2 
84. 3.88 R' F' U R U' F U F2 U2 
85. 3.00 R2 U' F R F' U2 R' F U2 
86. 3.81 U2 F U R' U R' U' R2 U 
87. 3.02 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U F2 R' 
88. 4.25 R U' F2 U R' U F2 R U2 
89. 3.44 U2 F' U R F' U2 R2 U' R' 
90. 3.64 U2 R U R2 F U' R2 F' R' 
91. 5.42 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R F' 
92. 2.94 F' R2 U R2 U2 F U' R2 F' U' 
93. 4.07 U' R2 F R2 F R U' F2 U' 
94. 3.81 U' F2 R U' F U2 R' F2 U' 
95. 4.74 F2 U' F2 U F R2 F2 R' U' 
96. 2.98 R U R U2 F' U R2 U R U 
97. 3.29 R F2 R' F U2 F' R2 F U' 
98. 4.24 U R2 F2 U R2 U' R U2 F' 
99. 4.30 U F2 U F R2 F U2 R' U 
100. 2.26 R' U R' U2 R F' U' F U2


----------



## hyn (Jul 23, 2022)

My Volt V2 arrived two days ago as well as Dignitas and Gravitas, but I didn't have time the past two days to do much except set-up. I actually had a scare when putting it back together because the screw wasn't getting screwed in, as the part where the end of the screw was supposed to go was loose. 
Also, I used lunar for the pieces but it made U and D really slow, so I cleaned it out and used Stardust and it's a bit better, but still quite slow.
So far, I've learnt some cubeshapes, the DF-UB and M2 EO, parity, half of the CPs, and adj/adj and opp/opp.


----------



## hyn (Jul 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-23
single: 51.68

Time List:
1. 51.68 (4,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0)/
lol my previous pb was like 2 times this


----------



## hyn (Jul 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-23
single: 47.45

Time List:
1. 47.45 (0,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (2,-4)


----------



## hyn (Jul 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-23
single: 45.03

Time List:
1. 45.03 (4,0)/ (-4,2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (1,-3)


----------



## hyn (Jul 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-24
single: 36.49

Time List:
1. 36.49 (0,2)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-1)


----------



## hyn (Jul 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-24
single: 35.86

Time List:
1. 35.86 (0,5)/ (4,4)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,-2)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)


----------



## hyn (Jul 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
single: 26.52

Time List:
1. 26.52 (-5,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-4)


----------



## hyn (Jul 27, 2022)

Session today


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 26.52
worst: 1:33.80

mean of 3
current: 47.38 (σ = 3.97)
best: 35.31 (σ = 3.59)

avg of 5
current: 47.38 (σ = 3.97)
best: 36.79 (σ = 4.82)

avg of 12
current: 41.47 (σ = 6.09)
best: 38.50 (σ = 3.48)

avg of 25
current: 43.72 (σ = 6.59)
best: 43.72 (σ = 6.59)

avg of 50
current: 50.98 (σ = 11.35)
best: 50.98 (σ = 11.35)

Average: 50.98 (σ = 11.35)
Mean: 52.24

Time List:
1. 54.00 (0,5)/ (3,3)/ (-5,4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,-4) 
2. 1:11.72 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (4,0) 
3. 41.57 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0) 
4. 56.63 (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4) 
5. 1:14.14 (-2,-3)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0) 
6. 1:33.80 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,4)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,-3) 
7. 1:33.38 (3,-1)/ (6,3)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0) 
8. 57.73 (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-2) 
9. 34.55 (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,2)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,-3) 
10. 49.97 (0,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,0) 
11. 53.24 (-5,0)/ (2,2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-5)/ (4,-5) 
12. 47.58 (-5,0)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-2,-2)/ 
13. 57.34 (0,2)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-5)/ 
14. 58.76 (1,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (6,-2) 
15. 46.58 (-5,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
16. 51.88 (-3,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0) 
17. 43.47 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
18. 51.17 (0,2)/ (6,-3)/ (1,4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
19. 1:14.12 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (6,-4) 
20. 58.43 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (6,0) 
21. 41.57 (4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ 
22. 1:15.54 (0,-4)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ 
23. 1:14.25 (-3,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,4)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,0)/ (4,-1) 
24. 51.57 (0,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ 
25. 1:33.30 (4,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1) 
26. 42.48 (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (4,0) 
27. 56.88 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4) 
28. 49.67 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,1)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
29. 43.46 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
30. 26.52 (-5,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-4) 
31. 57.56 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-4)/ 
32. 56.05 (6,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
33. 44.77 (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
34. 49.38 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ 
35. 36.26 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,0) 
36. 38.25+ (-5,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-1) 
37. 44.21 (4,0)/ (2,2)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-1)/ 
38. 41.97 (-3,5)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-5)/ 
39. 39.29 (4,-3)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-2) 
40. 30.68 (-5,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-2) 
41. 39.60 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (4,0) 
42. 48.23 (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ 
43. 39.54 (-2,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,-3)/ 
44. 31.22 (-5,0)/ (6,3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0) 
45. 36.76 (-3,2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0) 
46. 37.94 (4,3)/ (5,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,-2) 
47. 1:12.83 (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0) 
48. 50.12 (-3,2)/ (4,1)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1) 
49. 49.20 (1,6)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (4,0) 
50. 42.83 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (1,4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)


----------



## hyn (Jul 30, 2022)

So I did an ao50 of cross solves and I got 2.15 
I'll definitely need to grind cross


----------



## hyn (Aug 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-02
single: 22.24

Time List:
1. 22.24 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-5)/ (-2,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)


----------



## hyn (Aug 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03
single: 8.49

Time List:
1. 8.49 F D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F R B' U' B' U2 B' R2 U2 R'
omg this was unexpected
8.49


----------



## hyn (Aug 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-06
single: 21.61

Time List:
1. 21.61 (4,3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-4)
just as my cat jumped onto my table


----------



## hyn (Aug 6, 2022)

and 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-06
mean of 3: 29.63

Time List:
1. 21.61 (4,3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-4) 
2. 26.22 (-5,3)/ (2,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ (5,0) 
3. 41.05 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-06
avg of 5: 27.36

Time List:
1. (21.61) (4,3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-4) 
2. 26.22 (-5,3)/ (2,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ (5,0) 
3. (41.05) (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5) 
4. 24.52 (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1) 
5. 31.34 (-5,0)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/


----------



## hyn (Aug 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-10
single: 20.75

Time List:
1. 20.75 (-5,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)
managed to cp tweak to skip ep


----------



## hyn (Aug 10, 2022)

lol another ep skip
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-10
single: 18.78

Time List:
1. 18.78 (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/


----------



## hyn (Aug 10, 2022)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-10
solves/total: 82/82

single
best: 18.78
worst: 52.03

mean of 3
current: 32.21 (σ = 7.52)
best: 20.49 (σ = 1.60)

avg of 5
current: 28.23 (σ = 3.81)
best: 24.01 (σ = 4.64)

avg of 12
current: 30.30 (σ = 4.40)
best: 27.90 (σ = 4.44)

avg of 25
current: 29.78 (σ = 4.07)
best: 28.68 (σ = 3.97)

avg of 50
current: 31.30 (σ = 4.96)
best: 31.16 (σ = 4.80)

Average: 31.99 (σ = 6.16)
Mean: 32.40

Time List:
1. 23.44 (1,3)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ 
2. 35.81 (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (1,4)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ 
3. 29.32 (-2,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ 
4. 20.75 (-5,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0) 
5. 18.78 (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ 
6. 21.95 (1,3)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-2) 
7. 47.89 (-3,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,-2)/ 
8. 40.83 (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,0) 
9. 41.20 (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
10. 24.31 (0,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (6,-3) 
11. 29.11 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,-2) 
12. 48.30 (1,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0) 
13. 33.77 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,5)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0) 
14. 22.58 (1,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,-3) 
15. 32.97 (3,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
16. 43.32 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0) 
17. 31.12 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
18. 21.99 (0,2)/ (1,-2)/ (5,2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0) 
19. 37.38 (0,5)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ 
20. 24.42 (0,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-5) 
21. 31.32 (-3,2)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ 
22. 26.02 (1,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0) 
23. 29.27 (-2,0)/ (-3,6)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-3)/ 
24. 37.25 (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,-2) 
25. 36.68 (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,0) 
26. 52.03 (-3,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0) 
27. 36.29 (1,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ 
28. 51.03 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0)/ 
29. 26.40 (4,-3)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ 
30. 34.56 (0,2)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ 
31. 50.56 (4,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-5)/ (-2,0) 
32. 33.56 (-5,0)/ (5,5)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ 
33. 31.24 (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
34. 36.57 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4) 
35. 26.25 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (-5,0) 
36. 47.41 (-3,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0) 
37. 32.42 (-5,-3)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ 
38. 39.88 (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,1)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,-5) 
39. 38.10 (1,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
40. 36.09 (-2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4) 
41. 33.21 (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ 
42. 31.85 (-5,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
43. 24.92 (3,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ 
44. 29.16 (-2,0)/ (2,2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,0) 
45. 35.75 (1,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (6,-1) 
46. 47.94 (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0) 
47. 27.00 (0,2)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ 
48. 33.47 (-2,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0) 
49. 33.69 (-5,0)/ (-3,6)/ (2,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-3)/ 
50. 28.36 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ 
51. 44.68 (0,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (3,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ 
52. 29.39 (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ 
53. 29.11 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (-4,-2) 
54. 43.23 (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,0) 
55. 27.38 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,-5) 
56. 22.55 (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
57. 24.46 (0,5)/ (6,0)/ (4,4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-2) 
58. 25.46 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
59. 32.29 (4,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (5,0)/ 
60. 26.45 (3,5)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,0) 
61. 37.55 (4,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
62. 19.96 (0,2)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3) 
63. 24.38 (0,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2) 
64. 37.86 (0,-1)/ (-5,1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (3,-2)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-4) 
65. 28.92 (0,2)/ (-2,1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,0) 
66. 33.92 (4,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3) 
67. 29.60 (-2,0)/ (-1,2)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ 
68. 33.63 (-3,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-5,-4)/ 
69. 25.23 (-2,0)/ (2,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,0) 
70. 26.77 (0,-1)/ (4,4)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-4) 
71. 32.05 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-4) 
72. 40.80 (-5,0)/ (2,2)/ (-3,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4) 
73. 29.31 (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,-2)/ 
74. 29.55 (-5,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-2,-1)/ 
75. 32.22 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)/ 
76. 31.08 (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (2,-3)/ 
77. 24.40 (0,5)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0) 
78. 27.77 (4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
79. 22.39 (0,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (2,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5) 
80. 24.67 (3,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3) 
81. 32.25 (4,0)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-4)/ 
82. 39.71 (0,2)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)


Nice improvement
Before today I was averaging 35ish


----------



## hyn (Aug 11, 2022)

Finally did some 3x3


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-11
solves/total: 31/31

single
best: 10.23
worst: 19.47

mean of 3
current: 16.45 (σ = 2.94)
best: 12.28 (σ = 1.93)

avg of 5
current: 15.73 (σ = 1.27)
best: 12.69 (σ = 1.12)

avg of 12
current: 15.18 (σ = 1.84)
best: 13.68 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 25
current: 14.56 (σ = 1.60)
best: 14.28 (σ = 1.36)

Average: 14.57 (σ = 1.53)
Mean: 14.62

Time List:
1. 13.60 D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B L2 B2 R D2 R' 
2. 15.59 D2 B U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F D2 B' R2 U2 D' L B2 R D B' U' B2 R' 
3. 15.12 R U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B F' D' B2 R2 F R D U 
4. 16.65 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 R B F2 R' U B' L' B2 D' 
5. 13.48 U' D' F' R D F U D F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 
6. 13.22 L' D F U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B D2 U2 F2 L2 R' B F2 L D2 L2 B' 
7. 18.29 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R' U2 B F L U' F2 L' R' 
8. 14.57 F D L D' L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L' D R' B' U' R B 
9. 11.95 D2 B R2 F L2 F L2 R2 U2 B D2 R' U L2 R B U2 L D' L' 
10. 15.03 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 L F2 D' B' R2 F L' R' D B 
11. 16.03 L2 U' B U2 F L2 B R2 B F2 R2 B U2 L' U' B2 R2 F L' D' 
12. 13.75 R' D2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 B U2 B' R2 F' D2 L' D2 R' U' L2 U' L2 
13. 12.80 U' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' F L' B D R2 B2 F 
14. 14.48 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 D' L2 F' L' B R2 D L' F R2 
15. 10.86 F2 L' D2 L D2 F2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L' B R' B2 R2 U' L B L2 D' 
16. 11.51 R2 U2 B2 L' R' F2 L' R2 D B2 D' L B F' L D F' 
17. 14.71 F L2 U2 R2 F' R' D L' U2 L' D2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' U L' 
18. 14.50 B' U L2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B L' R2 U' F D L F' R2 
19. 15.53 F' D2 R2 F L2 B D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F' L' B L' R' F 
20. 12.73 U2 B L2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R D' B2 R' B' 
21. 15.83 U2 F R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R F U' L' B2 D2 F U 
22. 14.89 R' F' U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 D L' B2 F' D R2 B 
23. 19.09 L' B' D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 F' U2 F' U2 B D F2 R D F2 U2 B' R' 
24. 13.81 D B2 D F2 U R2 U L2 U' L2 B' D' B2 F' R B2 F U2 L' R2 
25. 10.23 R' D' F' L' U D2 R2 U R L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 
26. 14.62 F2 L' U L' B2 R' U B' L2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' L 
27. 16.62 R2 D' F2 R U B' R' B D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F' U2 L' 
28. 14.28 L' U2 R' U' F2 U F2 U' L2 R2 D L2 R' U' F' L2 U' B' R 
29. 16.29 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 F' L B D' B2 L D2 R F U' 
30. 19.47 F' D2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 F U2 F2 R2 L D' U2 R U2 B L' F 
31. 13.60 L2 U' L2 D U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L' R2 D' B' R' B2 U' B2 R


No pbs, but I might actually be sub-15 now


----------



## hyn (Aug 13, 2022)

oh sheesh
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
single: 15.85

Time List:
1. 15.85 (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0)/
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/3659


----------



## hyn (Aug 13, 2022)

Did only squan today


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
solves/total: 140/140

single
best: 15.85
worst: 1:12.50

mean of 3
current: 31.54 (σ = 2.62)
best: 24.15 (σ = 7.22)

avg of 5
current: 32.43 (σ = 1.40)
best: 24.29 (σ = 2.93)

avg of 12
current: 33.84 (σ = 4.73)
best: 27.28 (σ = 4.11)

avg of 25
current: 33.39 (σ = 4.88)
best: 27.97 (σ = 4.14)

avg of 50
current: 32.48 (σ = 5.51)
best: 29.08 (σ = 4.17)

avg of 100
current: 31.70 (σ = 4.93)
best: 30.21 (σ = 4.70)

Average: 31.10 (σ = 4.93)
Mean: 31.69

Time List:
1. 27.81 (1,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (2,0) 
2. 29.14 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-5)/ 
3. 28.57 (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1) 
4. 30.52 (-5,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-4) 
5. 29.81 (0,5)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,0) 
6. 33.82 (0,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-2,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ 
7. 30.34 (-5,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ 
8. 36.28 (0,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-4)/ 
9. 32.44 (-2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-3,-2) 
10. 28.14 (0,-4)/ (1,1)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ 
11. 29.86 (0,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (6,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ 
12. 31.22 (0,2)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ 
13. 27.59 (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ 
14. 15.85 (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
15. 29.00 (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,0) 
16. 45.06 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0) 
17. 19.73 (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (1,-4)/ (2,-3)/ (-1,-4) 
18. 59.12 (0,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2) 
19. 31.64 (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0) 
20. 28.59 (-5,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0) 
21. 27.95 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0) 
22. 24.65 (-5,0)/ (3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0) 
23. 26.65 (4,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-1) 
24. 31.25 (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0) 
25. 26.01 (3,5)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
26. 32.07 (0,-4)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0) 
27. 22.13 (-2,3)/ (-4,5)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-2) 
28. 27.80 (0,5)/ (-3,6)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2) 
29. 34.06 (-5,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ 
30. 16.01 (-2,0)/ (-1,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0) 
31. 28.31 (0,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-2) 
32. 36.28 (0,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-5) 
33. 23.25 (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (1,-4)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2) 
34. 27.74 (-5,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0) 
35. 21.70 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (1,4)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ 
36. 29.69 (-2,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0) 
37. 37.78 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
38. 51.63 (-5,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
39. 25.84 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
40. 31.00 (-2,0)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (1,-4)/ (4,-1) 
41. 26.83 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,-4) 
42. 33.25 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
43. 34.24 (1,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2) 
44. 21.02 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (4,4)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)/ 
45. 21.97 (3,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ 
46. 35.20 (0,2)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ 
47. 28.69 (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-2)/ 
48. 23.23 (0,-1)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4) 
49. 23.35 (-3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0) 
50. 32.93 (0,5)/ (4,1)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4) 
51. 40.17 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,0)/ 
52. 28.41 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (6,0) 
53. 29.03 (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (6,0) 
54. 34.18 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,3)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (4,0) 
55. 30.58 (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
56. 32.42 (0,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4) 
57. 31.87 (-5,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-3) 
58. 33.87 (3,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0) 
59. 27.51 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (4,-2) 
60. 35.89 (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,-1)/ (4,-5) 
61. 28.71 (0,2)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-1)/ 
62. 32.63 (4,0)/ (2,2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0) 
63. 26.31 (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-2,-1)/ (-5,0) 
64. 29.16 (4,-3)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0) 
65. 29.44 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (5,-2)/ (1,0)/ 
66. 33.27 (0,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (-1,2)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
67. 1:12.50 (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5) 
68. 27.97 (4,3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4) 
69. 27.12 (1,3)/ (-3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (3,0) 
70. 34.14 (-3,5)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ 
71. 34.43 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4) 
72. 35.01 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ 
73. 21.73 (-3,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-2)/ (-2,0) 
74. 33.88 (3,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,0) 
75. 35.41 (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
76. 25.75 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,-3) 
77. 35.82 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (4,0) 
78. 33.51 (-5,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-2,0) 
79. 29.35 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0) 
80. 43.33 (4,0)/ (2,2)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5) 
81. 35.27 (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ 
82. 37.50 (1,3)/ (-1,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4) 
83. 39.26 (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2) 
84. 22.63 (-5,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-1)/ (6,-5) 
85. 32.29 (0,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0) 
86. 27.43 (4,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0) 
87. 32.01 (-5,3)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-2) 
88. 26.55 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,0) 
89. 30.42 (4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ 
90. 26.81 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0) 
91. 27.55 (-5,0)/ (-3,3)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0) 
92. 18.91 (0,2)/ (-3,3)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-2,-4) 
93. 30.88 (-5,0)/ (3,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (6,0) 
94. 28.30 (4,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (2,-4) 
95. 49.56 (-2,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,-2) 
96. 28.38 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,-1) 
97. 19.30 (-3,-1)/ (3,6)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0) 
98. 37.61 (4,0)/ (3,6)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,0) 
99. 32.47 (0,2)/ (1,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (-5,0) 
100. 36.01 (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (6,-2) 
101. 33.72 (1,0)/ (3,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-1)/ 
102. 24.65 (0,2)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (1,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,0) 
103. 31.99 (-3,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ 
104. 31.95 (0,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0) 
105. 34.65 (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,-4)/ (5,0)/ (-2,-4)/ 
106. 36.00 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ 
107. 27.66 (0,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3) 
108. 22.36 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-2) 
109. 22.84 (1,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (6,0) 
110. 38.40 (-5,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ 
111. 19.79 (-2,0)/ (3,3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ 
112. 37.42 (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ 
113. 49.97 (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-5)/ (6,-2) 
114. 35.85 (0,-1)/ (3,3)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ 
115. 37.18 (0,5)/ (3,3)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,-2) 
116. 30.37 (-5,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0) 
117. 35.39 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ 
118. 34.15 (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (5,-2)/ 
119. 23.79 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ 
120. 43.16 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-1) 
121. 39.92 (1,0)/ (5,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
122. 32.09 (4,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (-3,-2)/ 
123. 25.90 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
124. 59.94 (6,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ 
125. 32.77 (1,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4) 
126. 29.81 (0,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0) 
127. 33.00 (-2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (6,0)/ 
128. 26.34 (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ 
129. 34.03 (-3,5)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,0) 
130. 27.58 (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0) 
131. 23.13 (-5,3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,0) 
132. 42.08 (4,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0) 
133. 44.97 (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0) 
134. 32.77 (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ 
135. 41.42 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-5,0) 
136. 31.46 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0) 
137. 34.38 (0,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,0) 
138. 34.03 (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ 
139. 28.80 (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (-5,-2)/ 
140. 31.80 (1,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-3)/


Single to ao100 PBs except for mo3 and ao5. 
The last few solves are me trying to use intermediate CS


----------



## hyn (Aug 14, 2022)

Finished learning EO
I'll learn more cubeshapes and EPs next


----------



## hyn (Aug 17, 2022)

Popped off at the end
all pbs


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-17
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 15.61
worst: 1:10.86

mean of 3
current: 24.47 (σ = 7.72)
best: 20.21 (σ = 3.04)

avg of 5
current: 23.62 (σ = 4.41)
best: 20.21 (σ = 3.04)

avg of 12
current: 23.52 (σ = 4.15)
best: 23.02 (σ = 3.83)

avg of 25
current: 25.89 (σ = 4.77)
best: 25.89 (σ = 4.77)

avg of 50
current: 28.46 (σ = 5.55)
best: 28.46 (σ = 5.55)

Average: 28.46 (σ = 5.55)
Mean: 29.97

Time List:
1. 27.92 (3,5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,-2) 
2. 27.05 (4,0)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4) 
3. 22.92 (-2,3)/ (6,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0) 
4. 29.55 (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,-4) 
5. 32.31 (-5,0)/ (6,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-4) 
6. 25.80 (0,5)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0) 
7. 30.36 (4,3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
8. 38.13 (1,0)/ (2,5)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
9. 40.65 (1,3)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ 
10. 31.75 (-3,5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-4) 
11. 1:03.31 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
12. 28.06 (-2,3)/ (5,5)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (5,0) 
13. 35.61 (3,2)/ (6,3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (3,0)/ 
14. 32.52 (-5,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0) 
15. 1:10.86 (0,2)/ (-5,1)/ (2,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0) 
16. 41.33 (-2,0)/ (6,3)/ (-4,2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-1)/ 
17. 25.08 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,4)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (6,0) 
18. 26.17 (0,5)/ (4,4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-1)/ 
19. 25.51 (1,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0) 
20. 31.43 (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (4,0) 
21. 23.77 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (-2,0) 
22. 31.79 (-2,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (2,0) 
23. 24.51 (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (2,-4)/ (6,0) 
24. 25.91 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2) 
25. 28.10 (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,-2)/ (-1,0) 
26. 26.49 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-4)/ 
27. 28.45 (-5,0)/ (2,5)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-2,-4)/ (5,-4)/ 
28. 32.47 (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ 
29. 23.06 (3,-4)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ 
30. 34.50 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (3,0) 
31. 59.24 (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (1,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,0) 
32. 21.20 (-5,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0) 
33. 25.57 (-2,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-2)/ 
34. 37.28 (0,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ 
35. 25.06 (-3,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,-2) 
36. 27.11 (6,2)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,-4)/ (2,-2)/ 
37. 21.96 (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (2,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-4)/ 
38. 23.05 (0,5)/ (-5,1)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
39. 19.36 (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2) 
40. 22.88 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-1,0) 
41. 41.85 (0,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-1)/ (3,-2) 
42. 27.98 (-2,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,-2) 
43. 21.49 (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (2,0)/ (6,0) 
44. 25.05 (-5,0)/ (2,5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ 
45. 17.78 (4,3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (4,0)/ 
46. 23.62 (-5,3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-3)/ 
47. 19.22 (-2,3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)/ 
48. 29.76 (-3,2)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0) 
49. 15.61 (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5) 
50. 28.03 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)


It did take quite a while to get back to where I was before after learning Intermediate CS. I guess I got too used to making the star on the bottom


----------



## hyn (Aug 20, 2022)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-20
solves/total: 77/77

single
best: 17.53
worst: 51.37

mean of 3
current: 30.79 (σ = 8.15)
best: 22.25 (σ = 4.15)

avg of 5
current: 28.48 (σ = 5.88)
best: 22.96 (σ = 1.44)

avg of 12
current: 27.41 (σ = 5.57)
best: 24.12 (σ = 2.42)

avg of 25
current: 26.06 (σ = 4.24)
best: 25.58 (σ = 2.60)

avg of 50
current: 26.29 (σ = 3.95)
best: 25.75 (σ = 3.60)

Average: 26.73 (σ = 4.29)
Mean: 27.44

Time List:
1. 24.98 (-5,0)/ (3,6)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0) 
2. 29.23 (0,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0) 
3. 23.89 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0) 
4. 27.15 (4,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0) 
5. 28.48 (0,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,-4)/ 
6. 26.83 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,3)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0) 
7. 30.61 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (1,-4)/ 
8. 31.52 (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (2,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0) 
9. 46.17 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-5) 
10. 47.19 (0,5)/ (4,4)/ (-1,2)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,-5) 
11. 31.57 (3,2)/ (-3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,-2) 
12. 20.10 (0,2)/ (4,4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
13. 29.72 (-5,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-2,0) 
14. 23.43 (0,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
15. 22.49 (-2,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ 
16. 23.60 (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-2) 
17. 21.89 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,2)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-3) 
18. 25.75 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,2)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0) 
19. 25.20 (0,-1)/ (1,4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0) 
20. 23.92 (0,-4)/ (-3,6)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-4) 
21. 24.08 (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-2) 
22. 21.08 (0,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,-2) 
23. 36.48 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1) 
24. 35.36 (0,2)/ (6,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,-4) 
25. 27.59 (4,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-5) 
26. 33.71 (-5,0)/ (5,2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ 
27. 21.49 (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0) 
28. 46.02 (4,0)/ (2,5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
29. 23.90 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (2,0)/ 
30. 23.67 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
31. 21.30 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1) 
32. 30.15 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0) 
33. 19.96 (1,-3)/ (3,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-2) 
34. 35.08 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,4)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (-5,0) 
35. 25.64 (0,-1)/ (3,6)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ 
36. 25.37 (1,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-1,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0) 
37. 21.96 (1,0)/ (2,-1)/ (4,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ 
38. 28.30 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0) 
39. 22.92 (3,-4)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0) 
40. 26.70 (0,5)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
41. 30.80 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0) 
42. 24.17 (1,3)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-4) 
43. 24.80 (4,3)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-4) 
44. 23.91 (0,2)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-4)/ 
45. 21.77 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ 
46. 26.64 (1,0)/ (-1,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-5)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0) 
47. 28.49 (3,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0) 
48. 29.97 (-5,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,0) 
49. 24.82 (0,-1)/ (3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ 
50. 29.61 (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (2,0) 
51. 33.96 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ 
52. 25.29 (0,2)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3) 
53. 17.53 (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
54. 23.94 (-3,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0) 
55. 29.11 (-2,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (2,0)/ (4,0) 
56. 28.83 (-3,5)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0) 
57. 21.62 (0,5)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-2)/ 
58. 24.54 (1,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ 
59. 22.61 (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0) 
60. 23.35 (3,-4)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-4) 
61. 31.09 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (1,0)/ 
62. 24.47 (4,0)/ (3,3)/ (5,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2) 
63. 20.25 (-5,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (-4,-5) 
64. 35.23 (0,-4)/ (3,6)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5)/ 
65. 24.81 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (-3,0) 
66. 26.57 (0,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (6,3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ 
67. 21.37 (-3,-1)/ (-2,4)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-5,0) 
68. 24.70 (-3,2)/ (0,3)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2)/ 
69. 23.55 (-2,3)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2) 
70. 22.39 (0,2)/ (4,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0) 
71. 51.37 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (4,1)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-5)/ (2,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-3,-4) 
72. 31.97 (0,2)/ (4,-2)/ (2,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
73. 21.76 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-1) 
74. 30.74 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-5,0) 
75. 37.69 (-5,0)/ (-3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (5,0) 
76. 21.80 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0) 
77. 32.89 (4,3)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,-2)


My times slightly regressed from two days ago, but still averaging 26-28. Getting used to cancelling into bar flips now


----------



## hyn (Aug 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-24
single: 14.81

Time List:
1. 14.81 (1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-4)/
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/3882

and sub-20 ao5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-24
avg of 5: 19.87

Time List:
1. 19.84 (4,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ 
2. 21.83 (0,5)/ (-5,4)/ (2,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-4)/ 
3. (24.18) (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (4,4)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-5)/ 
4. 17.95 (0,5)/ (3,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ 
5. (15.50) (3,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-4)/ (2,-4)


----------



## hyn (Aug 24, 2022)

another one
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-24
single: 14.17

Time List:
1. 14.17 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (-2,-2)/
There was no bar flip and I accidentally did (1,0)/(5,-1)/(-5,1)/ instead of (1,0)/(-1,-1)/(6,0)/(1,1)/, so it probably could have been a second faster

omg lol
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-24
single: 13.96

Time List:
1. 13.96 (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)
cp tweaked from mirror of Ja perm and Na perm
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/3883 and https://www.cubedb.net/solve/3886


----------



## hyn (Aug 25, 2022)

https://www.cubedb.net/solve/3915
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-25
single: 9.13

Time List:
1. 9.13 F U' D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 R F2 R2 D2 R' U' B2 L' F D2 R F'

5.8 tps


----------



## hyn (Aug 28, 2022)

Spoiler: ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 25: 23.41

Time List:
1. 18.83 (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ 
2. 24.45 (4,3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0) 
3. 27.08 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-5) 
4. 26.08 (-3,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,0) 
5. 23.45 (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-1,-2) 
6. 27.18 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,-5) 
7. 25.70 (3,2)/ (3,6)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2) 
8. 22.25 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0) 
9. 25.88 (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ 
10. 23.20 (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,-4)/ 
11. (42.57) (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (1,-4)/ (-2,0) 
12. 23.68 (0,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2) 
13. (18.67) (3,-4)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
14. 21.28 (1,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
15. 24.97 (-2,0)/ (-4,2)/ (0,3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0) 
16. 20.14 (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0) 
17. 22.18 (3,5)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
18. 23.01 (3,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ 
19. 23.69 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ 
20. (29.58) (4,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (5,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (1,0)/ 
21. 21.37 (-3,5)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-2) 
22. (17.47) (0,-4)/ (-3,3)/ (4,1)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4) 
23. 20.68 (0,5)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0) 
24. 24.46 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ 
25. 22.09 (-5,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,1)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-5)/ (5,-2)


I've finished all the 4-slice CS cases


----------



## hyn (Aug 31, 2022)

Ao 12, 25 and 50 pbs


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-31
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 15.67
worst: 1:05.61

mean of 3
current: 19.42 (σ = 3.95)
best: 17.05 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 5
current: 19.42 (σ = 3.95)
best: 18.82 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 22.34 (σ = 4.30)
best: 21.53 (σ = 2.68)

avg of 25
current: 22.03 (σ = 3.43)
best: 22.03 (σ = 3.43)

avg of 50
current: 23.26 (σ = 3.83)
best: 23.26 (σ = 3.83)

Average: 23.26 (σ = 3.83)
Mean: 24.20

Time List:
1. 25.97 (3,2)/ (-5,1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-4)/ 
2. 21.40 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-1,-2) 
3. 32.00 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-1) 
4. 38.71 (0,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,-2) 
5. 20.69 (0,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
6. 22.60 (-3,2)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0) 
7. 34.18 (-2,0)/ (-1,5)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (3,-4)/ 
8. 23.44 (1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ 
9. 19.50 (-3,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
10. 29.95 (-3,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ 
11. 22.39 (0,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ 
12. 17.28 (-2,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,6)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ 
13. 21.42 (-2,3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,-2)/ 
14. 26.66 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ 
15. 23.19 (-2,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5) 
16. 24.20 (-2,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-2,0) 
17. 23.13 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,0) 
18. 30.13 (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-4)/ (-4,0) 
19. 23.11 (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ 
20. 20.88 (0,-1)/ (3,3)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0) 
21. 22.36 (0,5)/ (-5,1)/ (2,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0) 
22. 19.63 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,2)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,-2)/ 
23. 1:05.61 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,0) 
24. 21.08 (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ 
25. 25.17 (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,0)/ 
26. 22.00 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (1,4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
27. 19.24 (4,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,-3) 
28. 22.29 (1,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/ 
29. 23.41 (0,-4)/ (1,1)/ (0,3)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-4)/ 
30. 26.27 (0,5)/ (-3,6)/ (1,4)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-2)/ 
31. 26.13 (0,2)/ (-5,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (2,-4)/ (2,0)/ 
32. 20.98 (4,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-2) 
33. 23.63 (0,5)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,6)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0) 
34. 18.20 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0) 
35. 15.67 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0) 
36. 17.29 (0,-1)/ (-3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ 
37. 22.13 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-4)/ 
38. 24.42 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0) 
39. 25.78 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ 
40. 26.76 (-5,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ 
41. 15.67 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (2,-4)/ (6,-4) 
42. 26.84 (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,2)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ 
43. 34.77 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2) 
44. 20.54 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,-1)/ (-1,0) 
45. 22.55 (1,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-1)/ 
46. 16.21 (4,3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (6,-2)/ 
47. 26.46 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,-5) 
48. 16.55 (4,3)/ (5,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2) 
49. 17.78 (1,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-5) 
50. 23.93 (3,5)/ (-5,1)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)


----------



## hyn (Sep 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-05
single: 13.71

Time List:
1. 13.71 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/4159


----------



## hyn (Sep 6, 2022)

yess
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-06
single: 10.56

Time List:
1. 10.56 (-5,0)/ (2,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-1,0)/
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/4178


----------



## hyn (Sep 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-12
single: 3.50

Time List:
1. 3.50 R' F R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2
when its all bars but u cant do anything with it


----------



## hyn (Sep 12, 2022)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-12
solves/total: 42/42

single
best: 12.13
worst: 38.87

mean of 3
current: 24.44 (σ = 2.97)
best: 15.09 (σ = 2.73)

avg of 5
current: 22.05 (σ = 1.22)
best: 16.42 (σ = 0.97)

avg of 12
current: 20.09 (σ = 3.54)
best: 19.25 (σ = 2.36)

avg of 25
current: 22.05 (σ = 4.14)
best: 21.14 (σ = 4.18)

Average: 22.15 (σ = 4.02)
Mean: 22.45

Time List:
1. 22.50 (1,0)/ (0,6)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0) 
2. 32.13 (4,0)/ (2,5)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-1) 
3. 19.88 (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (3,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
4. 20.15 (0,-4)/ (6,3)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,0) 
5. 27.27 (-2,6)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (5,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0) 
6. 21.20 (0,5)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
7. 20.86 (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
8. 17.39 (4,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3) 
9. 25.11 (0,-1)/ (0,6)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-3)/ 
10. 17.73 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0) 
11. 21.18 (6,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0) 
12. 24.95 (1,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-5)/ (6,0) 
13. 25.32 (-5,3)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,0) 
14. 32.92 (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
15. 19.24 (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (-1,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-5,-1) 
16. 19.61 (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (3,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,-4) 
17. 13.04 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4) 
18. 16.30 (4,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0) 
19. 21.01 (-5,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4) 
20. 38.87 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0) 
21. 15.40 (0,2)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4) 
22. 23.36 (4,0)/ (3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ 
23. 25.02 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,6)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0) 
24. 23.44 (0,5)/ (-5,1)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0) 
25. 25.10 (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (1,4)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,-3)/ (6,0) 
26. 28.99 (-2,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,1)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
27. 33.22 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,-2)/ (5,0)/ (6,0) 
28. 29.07 (0,5)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ 
29. 19.73 (0,2)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0) 
30. 22.22 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
31. 20.64 (-2,3)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0)/ (6,-1)/ 
32. 15.64 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (6,-2) 
33. 12.13 (-3,-1)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-2) 
34. 17.51 (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (6,0) 
35. 16.11 (1,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3) 
36. 19.23 (1,3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)/ 
37. 27.27 (1,3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0) 
38. 20.69 (-3,2)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-4,0) 
39. 18.32 (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,3)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (2,0) 
40. 22.43 (0,2)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ 
41. 23.04 (-3,-1)/ (1,4)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2) 
42. 27.86 (1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-2)/ (4,-1)/ (6,0)


PB mo3 and first sub-20 ao12


----------



## hyn (Sep 13, 2022)

I think I can say I know how to do all cubeshapes optimally now


----------



## hyn (Sep 15, 2022)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-15
solves/total: 88/88

single
best: 12.53
worst: 36.80

mean of 3
current: 23.22 (σ = 4.05)
best: 15.53 (σ = 2.60)

avg of 5
current: 23.22 (σ = 4.05)
best: 16.57 (σ = 1.49)

avg of 12
current: 19.69 (σ = 3.28)
best: 17.10 (σ = 2.16)

avg of 25
current: 18.29 (σ = 1.93)
best: 17.70 (σ = 1.68)

avg of 50
current: 20.54 (σ = 3.89)
best: 20.51 (σ = 3.89)

Average: 21.67 (σ = 3.93)
Mean: 21.91

Time List:
1. 25.98 (0,5)/ (-5,4)/ (-4,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-2)/ 
2. 19.27 (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,4)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0) 
3. 26.26 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (2,0)/ 
4. 20.99 (-2,0)/ (3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ 
5. 26.59 (1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-5)/ 
6. 24.84 (0,2)/ (-5,1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0) 
7. 32.36 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,6)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ 
8. 29.36 (4,-3)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-4)/ 
9. 25.18 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4) 
10. 19.04 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,6)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0) 
11. 27.04 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (4,1)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0) 
12. 32.22 (3,2)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-5,-4)/ (-4,0) 
13. 23.28 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
14. 20.30 (-5,0)/ (-3,3)/ (5,5)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ 
15. 25.98 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ 
16. 21.89 (1,0)/ (2,2)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ 
17. 19.15 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3) 
18. 21.33 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,-2) 
19. 16.93 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (5,0) 
20. 16.41 (0,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ 
21. 24.51 (4,0)/ (5,2)/ (-2,4)/ (5,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0) 
22. 13.93 (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,-4) 
23. 28.76 (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,3)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,0) 
24. 19.91 (1,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (1,-4) 
25. 17.92 (0,-1)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ 
26. 22.87 (0,2)/ (-2,4)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ 
27. 18.79 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0) 
28. 20.32 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (4,0) 
29. 23.97 (3,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ 
30. 32.45 (-5,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,0) 
31. 20.92 (0,-1)/ (1,4)/ (-4,2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ 
32. 26.15 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0) 
33. 19.01 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-3) 
34. 25.77 (3,-1)/ (3,6)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (5,-4) 
35. 22.08 (0,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,2)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (-5,0) 
36. 22.66 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (2,0) 
37. 27.45 (0,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
38. 20.15 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-5) 
39. 25.26 (0,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0) 
40. 20.73 (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ 
41. 18.12 (1,0)/ (6,3)/ (0,3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0) 
42. 15.18 (-3,2)/ (-5,1)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (6,0) 
43. 23.00 (0,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,3)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,-4) 
44. 23.45 (-2,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (6,0) 
45. 28.31 (3,-1)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (2,-5)/ (2,-2) 
46. 19.60 (1,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-5)/ 
47. 30.81 (-5,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ 
48. 25.14 (-5,0)/ (-4,2)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-2)/ (6,-4) 
49. 20.77 (0,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-2) 
50. 24.67 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0) 
51. 34.95 (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (4,1)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-2) 
52. 23.09 (-2,3)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,0) 
53. 16.95 (3,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0) 
54. 16.72 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,0) 
55. 24.28 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-5)/ (2,-4) 
56. 36.80 (-5,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0) 
57. 20.63 (-2,-3)/ (5,5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0) 
58. 27.30 (0,5)/ (4,-2)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-1)/ 
59. 24.96 (-2,0)/ (2,5)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
60. 27.93 (0,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (3,-2) 
61. 18.11 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ 
62. 12.68 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ 
63. 18.58 (0,5)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (1,-4)/ (-4,0) 
64. 16.47 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0) 
65. 15.14 (-5,0)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-5)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
66. 18.22 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,0) 
67. 20.70 (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0) 
68. 16.76 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-2) 
69. 21.78 (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ 
70. 18.36 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-2,-4)/ (2,0)/ 
71. 12.53 (-2,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0) 
72. 16.88 (-3,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (4,0)/ 
73. 17.18 (-3,5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-1) 
74. 19.22 (0,5)/ (3,3)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0) 
75. 19.48 (-3,2)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ 
76. 14.99 (1,3)/ (-1,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (5,-2)/ (-3,0) 
77. 16.60 (3,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0) 
78. 17.95 (0,-1)/ (-3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0) 
79. 16.56 (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4) 
80. 19.90 (6,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,0) 
81. 14.42 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
82. 18.29 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4) 
83. 19.75 (-3,2)/ (-5,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2) 
84. 28.85 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-1) 
85. 18.16 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
86. 27.86 (4,0)/ (6,3)/ (-3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-5,-3) 
87. 20.37 (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (2,-5)/ 
88. 21.43 (-2,-3)/ (-3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-1)/


astonishing improvement
Ao12 19.25 -> 17.1
Ao25 21 -> 17.7
Ao50 21.92 -> 20.51


----------



## hyn (Sep 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-19
mean of 3: 13.90

Time List:
1. 13.99 (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,0) 
2. 12.25 (-5,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-4) 
3. 15.47 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-19
avg of 5: 15.36

Time List:
1. (22.77) (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0) 
2. 16.63 (4,3)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-5,-4) 
3. 13.99 (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,0) 
4. (12.25) (-5,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-4) 
5. 15.47 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)



Spoiler: First sub-20(and 19) ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-19
avg of 50: 18.82

Time List:
1. 14.96 (-2,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ 
2. 20.09 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ 
3. 18.53 (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-1)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,0) 
4. 22.16 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ 
5. 19.77 (0,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (6,-1)/ (-5,0)/ 
6. 15.23 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0) 
7. 17.83 (0,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0) 
8. 16.04 (-5,0)/ (2,2)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-3)/ 
9. (28.01) (0,5)/ (-5,4)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-1) 
10. 17.57 (1,3)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
11. 21.16 (4,0)/ (6,3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0) 
12. 19.17 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
13. 20.11 (0,-4)/ (3,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-5) 
14. 18.63 (0,5)/ (-3,3)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-3) 
15. 17.71 (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (2,0)/ 
16. 23.26 (-5,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,0) 
17. 15.41 (-3,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-5) 
18. 17.89 (6,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-5) 
19. 21.63 (3,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-4) 
20. 17.18 (0,2)/ (3,3)/ (-2,1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)/ 
21. (26.23) (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,0) 
22. 18.25 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4) 
23. 19.21 (0,2)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4) 
24. 17.19 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (5,-2)/ 
25. 16.61 (-5,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (4,0)/ 
26. 24.25 (0,-1)/ (4,4)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-1) 
27. 20.62 (1,0)/ (-1,2)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-1)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0) 
28. 16.91 (3,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3) 
29. (25.25) (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0) 
30. 22.49 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-5,0)/ 
31. 21.21 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ 
32. 17.75 (0,-4)/ (4,4)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5) 
33. 19.41 (-3,2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (5,-2)/ 
34. 22.77 (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0) 
35. 16.63 (4,3)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-5,-4) 
36. (13.99) (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,0) 
37. (12.25) (-5,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-4) 
38. 15.47 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2) 
39. 20.69 (0,2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0) 
40. 18.92 (1,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
41. 24.03 (3,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0) 
42. 15.93 (-3,2)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
43. 19.27 (3,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0) 
44. 22.38 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0) 
45. (14.05) (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-3) 
46. 14.92 (0,-4)/ (1,4)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ 
47. 15.48 (-5,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-4) 
48. 18.32 (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,0)/ (4,0) 
49. 18.02 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0) 
50. 17.19 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)


----------



## hyn (Sep 20, 2022)

bruh i messed up a 4-mover
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-20
single: 1.26

Time List:
1. 1.26 F2 U R2 U R2 U F2 U F'


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 20, 2022)

I got a 0.78 on it with it in my hand, and a 0.94 with pickup. RIP


----------



## hyn (Sep 22, 2022)

BLD success streak: 3 (1 per day)
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-22
single: 7:45.01

Time List:
1. 7:45.01 R' D' R' U L2 U R2 D B2 D2 B2 U F2 U' B R D' R2 D F U Rw2 Uw2


----------



## hyn (Sep 22, 2022)

OH
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-22
single: 18.31

Time List:
1. 18.31 R2 U' F2 D R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 R D L2 R B' F' U' B' F'
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/4516


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 22, 2022)

hyn said:


> bruh i messed up a 4-mover
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-20
> single: 1.26
> 
> ...


damn know that feeling. got 0.67


----------



## hyn (Sep 23, 2022)

BLD success streak: 4
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-23
single: 5:32.95

Time List:
1. 5:32.95 B2 L' B U2 R2 D' F D2 B D' F2 B2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' Fw


----------



## hyn (Sep 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-23
mean of 3: 1:00.49

Time List:
1. 56.64 D2 R' F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B U' L F L2 D B' Fw2 Rw2 F L Uw2 Rw2 U2 F2 L F' Uw' F2 Uw Fw2 B Uw B' D Rw Uw2 Rw U D2
2. 1:03.00 B2 L F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B D2 L' D' F2 R F D2 Fw2 L2 U Fw2 R U R' Uw2 F2 R D2 R' Fw F R D2 F' B Rw' Fw' U Rw Fw2 Rw' D'
3. 1:01.83 R D' R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L' F D2 U' L U2 B' U2 R Rw2 U2 B2 U' F' Rw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 U' F Rw' D' F' U2 B2 L2 F' Uw Rw R' Fw' L' U'
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-23
avg of 5: 1:01.45

Time List:
1. (1:42.42) U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 F D2 L B' L2 U B2 D' U2 B2 Uw2 F2 R' Uw2 B L Uw2 Fw2 F' L' Fw2 R2 B2 Uw' B2 R B U B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw Rw2 B' R' Uw'
2. (56.64) D2 R' F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B U' L F L2 D B' Fw2 Rw2 F L Uw2 Rw2 U2 F2 L F' Uw' F2 Uw Fw2 B Uw B' D Rw Uw2 Rw U D2
3. 1:03.00 B2 L F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B D2 L' D' F2 R F D2 Fw2 L2 U Fw2 R U R' Uw2 F2 R D2 R' Fw F R D2 F' B Rw' Fw' U Rw Fw2 Rw' D'
4. 1:01.83 R D' R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L' F D2 U' L U2 B' U2 R Rw2 U2 B2 U' F' Rw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 U' F Rw' D' F' U2 B2 L2 F' Uw Rw R' Fw' L' U'
5. 59.53 B R' U2 L2 D2 B R' U R' F' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' D2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' U Fw2 U' R2 U2 F' B2 Rw B2 D2 R2 D' B Uw2 F2 Fw' Uw' U D' Fw2 Uw
first time practicing 4x4 in 55 days(apart from weekly comp)


----------



## hyn (Sep 24, 2022)

streak: 5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
single: 7:16.98

Time List:
1. 7:16.98 F2 U2 B' R2 B L2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 D' U R' B' U' L R2 U2 B U' Fw Uw'


----------



## hyn (Sep 25, 2022)

6
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-25
single: 7:23.00

Time List:
1. 7:23.00 U' B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 B2 F' U2 R2 L' U R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B' L2 Fw' Uw2
doesn't seem like I'm improving much but successes are good


----------



## hyn (Sep 26, 2022)

7
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-26
single: 5:21.45

Time List:
1. 5:21.45 B2 U2 L R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 F' L B' L D' U2 L' U2 Fw Uw
felt rlly confident with the memo this time


----------



## hyn (Sep 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-27
single: 10.01

Time List:
1. 10.01 (3,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/
omg this was so close to a slice +2
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/4633


----------



## hyn (Sep 27, 2022)

8
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-27
single: 15:23.90

Time List:
1. 15:23.90 U' R2 B' R F D F L U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B U Fw' Uw2
This was not an easy one
There was like a 7 minute pause while executing edges, and I had to deduce the next letter. Luckily I still remembered corners after that


----------



## hyn (Sep 28, 2022)

rip
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-28
single: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(7:36.73) R U2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U' B R D R D2 F2 R Fw Uw'


----------



## hyn (Sep 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-30
avg of 5: 14.82

Time List:
1. (26.80) (0,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (4,4)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-1)/ (-3,0) 
2. 13.06 (0,5)/ (-5,4)/ (5,2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ 
3. 18.49 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-1,-4) 
4. (12.45) (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,6)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ 
5. 12.91 (4,0)/ (6,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,-4)


----------



## hyn (Oct 1, 2022)

Just got fmc pbs in weekly comp
32 single and 37.67 mean


----------



## hyn (Oct 2, 2022)

Update on eg-1 progress:
I've finished learning the AS, S and H cases as well as a few random ones
Currently learning the U cases


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 2, 2022)

hyn said:


> Update on eg-1 progress:
> I've finished learning the AS, S and H cases as well as a few random ones
> Currently learning the U cases


What are you averaging rn?


----------



## hyn (Oct 2, 2022)

I haven't done timed solves for quite a while but probably around 4


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 2, 2022)

hyn said:


> I haven't done timed solves for quite a while but probably around 4


Then you shouldn't be learning eg1. save that for sub 3


----------



## hyn (Oct 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Then you shouldn't be learning eg1. save that for sub 3


that would be nice, but I'm probably not going to improve with just cll and I'd like to make 2x2 finals at my next comp


----------



## hyn (Oct 4, 2022)

Weekly comp has a crazy scramble


----------



## hyn (Oct 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-05
mean of 3: 13.53

Time List:
1. 16.45 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-5) 
2. 11.54 (-3,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ 
3. 12.60 (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)


----------



## hyn (Oct 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-08
mean of 3: 11.20

Time List:
1. 11.83 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' F R2 B' D' R2 B R2 
2. 10.24 U2 D' R2 D L B2 R U R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U D2 
3. 11.54 L U2 F D' B R U2 F U2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' L' U2 B2 F

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-08
avg of 5: 11.67

Time List:
1. 11.83 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' F R2 B' D' R2 B R2 
2. (10.24) U2 D' R2 D L B2 R U R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U D2 
3. 11.54 L U2 F D' B R U2 F U2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' L' U2 B2 F 
4. (14.49) U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F D2 B U2 L2 B2 R' F L' F2 U L U2 F' L' D' 
5. 11.64 U2 F U2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' B D' F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 U

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-08
avg of 12: 13.09

Time List:
1. 14.21 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B D' L' D F D L2 B' R' F' 
2. 11.83 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' F R2 B' D' R2 B R2 
3. (10.24) U2 D' R2 D L B2 R U R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U D2 
4. 11.54 L U2 F D' B R U2 F U2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' L' U2 B2 F 
5. 14.49 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F D2 B U2 L2 B2 R' F L' F2 U L U2 F' L' D' 
6. 11.64 U2 F U2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' B D' F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 U 
7. 13.81 R2 L' F B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L B2 L U2 R2 U2 R2 F 
8. (22.47) R2 D R' D2 R' B2 L' U2 L B2 F2 R' B U' F' D L R' B R' 
9. 15.33 U' B' L' B2 U2 R F2 R' U2 F2 L D2 B D' R' B2 D B D 
10. 13.18 D F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B L R D2 U' B F2 D R F 
11. 11.95 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' L U F2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R' F 
12. 12.89 R U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D L' U R2 B U2 B2 U' B' R


----------



## hyn (Oct 10, 2022)

I did mega 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-10
solves/total: 8/8

single
best: 2:01.83
worst: 2:19.28

mean of 3
current: 2:04.69 (σ = 3.01)
best: 2:04.69 (σ = 3.01)

avg of 5
current: 2:05.74 (σ = 2.51)
best: 2:05.61 (σ = 2.71)

Average: 2:06.74 (σ = 3.55)
Mean: 2:07.69

Time List:
1. 2:08.28 

2. 2:19.28 

3. 2:01.83 

4. 2:05.93 

5. 2:12.15 

6. 2:02.76 

7. 2:08.15 

8. 2:03.15 

7/8 of these solves would have beaten my old single pb


----------



## hyn (Oct 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-10
single: 1:45.67

Time List:
1. 1:45.67 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## hyn (Nov 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-09
single: 9.77

Time List:
1. 9.77 (0,2)/ (-3,3)/ (4,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/5330


Spoiler: ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-09
avg of 25: 15.44

Time List:
1. 16.23 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)
2. 12.24 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)
3. 14.77 (0,2)/ (-3,6)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/
4. 12.68 (0,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/
5. 17.85 (3,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-3)
6. 15.99 (0,-1)/ (-3,3)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (2,-2)/
7. 16.07 (-5,0)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/
8. 13.72 (1,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (6,0)/
9. 17.68 (3,-1)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/
10. (18.88) (-2,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,-2)/
11. (21.30) (0,5)/ (1,4)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)
12. 16.36 (0,5)/ (4,-2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)
13. 15.89 (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)
14. 16.90 (0,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)
15. 14.31 (0,5)/ (-3,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)
16. (9.77) (0,2)/ (-3,3)/ (4,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)
17. 15.00 (0,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,6)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-2)
18. 16.01 (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,0)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)
19. 16.64 (1,-3)/ (5,2)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-5)/ (6,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)
20. 17.89 (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (4,0)/
21. 12.75 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)
22. (11.28) (-2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,-3)
23. 13.57 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)
24. 16.89 (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)
25. 14.74 (1,0)/ (6,3)/ (5,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)


I'm mid 15 on a good day and maybe 17ish on bad days
did anyone else see the lunar eclipse yesterday?


----------



## hyn (Nov 11, 2022)

Goals for comp on weekend:
2x2: finals, sub 3.6 avg, sub 3 single
3x3: sub 14.5 avg, sub 13 single
4x4: sub 1:10 avg, sub 1:03 single
bld: success(haven't practiced)
oh: sub 30 avg, sub 28 single


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

hyn said:


> Goals for comp on weekend:
> 2x2: finals, sub 3.6 avg, sub 3 single
> 3x3: sub 14.5 avg, sub 13 single
> 4x4: sub 1:10 avg, sub 1:03 single
> ...


hope you reach your goals yo!


----------



## hyn (Nov 12, 2022)

bruh I dnfed 3x3 avg


----------



## hyn (Nov 12, 2022)

I got a 10 tho, so idk what to feel


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

hyn said:


> bruh I dnfed 3x3 avg


how


----------



## hyn (Nov 12, 2022)

I also flopped in 2x2 with 2 +2s
no finals by a long shot, but still both prs somehow


----------



## hyn (Dec 5, 2022)

I was trying to do splits for 4x4 for some reason, and the first solve I didn't mess up was a pb
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-05
single: 51.07

Time List:
1. 51.07=5.46+8.74+8.67+5.51+8.71+13.97 L2 U L U' B' U2 F R2 D R' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 R D2 Uw2 F2 L Fw2 D Fw2 Uw2 L' U2 D Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' U L D' Fw' Rw Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 R


----------



## hyn (Dec 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-05
single: 50.64

Time List:
1. 50.64=6.58+8.61+7.69+1.42+15.05+11.27 L F R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 U2 B D' L2 U2 L2 U' L' U' Rw2 F' D Fw2 D' Fw2 B2 R2 D Fw2 Uw2 L' F Uw2 Rw' L B' R2 Fw' Rw' Fw D' Fw R'
hahahha pll skip


----------



## hyn (Dec 11, 2022)

roux ao12 pb


Spoiler: ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
avg of 12: 21.88

Time List:
1. (18.54) U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D' L' D2 U' B' F' L F2 U' B R' 
2. 23.45 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U2 B' R F' D F R' F' L2 F2 U' 
3. 24.17 R U2 B2 L2 D F' R' D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 B U 
4. 19.14 B2 L B' L2 D2 F U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F L2 U L' D' R' F2 U' 
5. 20.58 B F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U R' F L' B2 D R2 B' L2 
6. 21.59 B' D R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' R U2 L B D' R2 F2 
7. (34.19) R U' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 B L B D U2 L' D' R 
8. 20.98 D' R2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B L D F2 D2 U R' D U' 
9. 25.14 U2 F D' L2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' U R2 F2 U' L' B R F' D' U2 R2 
10. 23.86 L B2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 L' R' D2 F' D2 R' U R' F' R D F2 
11. 20.87 B L' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 B2 L' D' R2 F D' F2 L2 
12. 19.03 D2 F R' U' B R2 D2 L B2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 F'


----------



## hyn (Dec 11, 2022)

and a 13
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 13.05

Time List:
1. 13.05 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U' L B2 L B' R2 U2 R2


----------



## hyn (Dec 15, 2022)

roux splits

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-15
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 15.44
worst: 24.65

mean of 3
current: 21.30 (σ = 1.42)
best: 16.50 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 5
current: 20.64 (σ = 0.80)
best: 17.08 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 12
current: 20.03 (σ = 1.89)
best: 19.69 (σ = 1.97)

avg of 25
current: 20.70 (σ = 2.00)
best: 20.70 (σ = 2.00)

Average: 20.70 (σ = 2.00)
Mean: 20.58

Time List:
1. 20.43=5.46+6.14+2.46+6.37 L U' B' R' U' F R' L2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U B D 
2. 23.77=4.13+5.76+5.39+8.47 D2 R D R' L' B2 R' D2 F' B2 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 D R2 U2 
3. 24.09=3.33+7.49+5.80+7.46 B' L' U' B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D' U F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 
4. 19.28=5.29+5.96+3.31+4.71 R2 F' L2 B U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 U2 R' U F L' F' R2 D2 F' 
5. 15.44=2.10+6.65+2.22+4.46 F2 L' B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 B' R U2 B' L2 R' F2 D 
6. 21.15=5.40+6.72+2.30+6.73 F2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' L' F2 U2 B' L' R2 D B2 
7. 20.97=5.08+8.12+4.79+2.96 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L D' F L' D' B2 R U' L' F' 
8. 20.78=4.44+5.11+5.78+5.44 R2 B U' R F2 B2 D R' F2 D2 R2 U2 D F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R 
9. 24.65=5.19+10.44+2.19+6.82 F U D F' U2 R' U' D R2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 
10. 23.77=8.38+5.15+2.65+7.58 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 F L2 U' L U' B' D' B L2 U' B 
11. 21.35=5.88+4.84+3.39+7.23 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 L D2 F L D2 B F D U F 
12. 21.84=1.96+11.42+2.05+6.41 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 U L D' L2 B R' F L2 R2 B U' 
13. 17.28=3.96+5.57+2.04+5.70 B2 L' B2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 D B R F2 D R' D 
14. 16.49=3.75+5.35+3.15+4.23 U2 B R' F D2 R U2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 L F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 
15. 15.72=1.89+5.46+2.75+5.61 L' B2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 D U R2 U' R' U2 R' B R U2 B' L2 
16. 19.92=4.86+4.84+3.47+6.73 B L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D F2 U2 R' F2 U F' U2 F2 D R' 
17. 17.46=5.55+5.59+2.87+3.44 R D' R' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R D2 F2 R' F' U B' F R2 D' L' 
18. 21.05=4.73+7.99+3.57+4.74 B' U D2 B2 U' L B' U2 B U L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 
19. 21.55=4.92+5.23+3.69+7.69 D B' R F R2 F2 L' U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L U' 
20. 23.65=3.08+11.66+2.19+6.70 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' R2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 U2 F' R B' L D' B2 D2 U' F2 
21. 20.68=6.77+4.59+2.39+6.92 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 R D F2 U' B D2 L2 D' R' 
22. 19.29=1.91+3.36+5.06+8.95 F' U F D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 D' L2 R' F' R2 D' B 
23. 22.65=6.05+6.13+3.86+6.60 R F' U' R2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 R B2 L D2 U' F U 
24. 21.42=2.92+7.84+2.92+7.74 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 D U2 F' L D B' F U F2 D' R U' 
25. 19.82=3.52+6.61+2.31+7.36 B2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F L U F' U B2 D2 L D'


----------



## hyn (Dec 17, 2022)

Nice mega session


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
solves/total: 13/13

single
best: 1:27.94
worst: 2:00.40

mean of 3
current: 1:37.66 (σ = 2.47)
best: 1:32.93 (σ = 5.09)

avg of 5
current: 1:37.17 (σ = 2.00)
best: 1:35.24 (σ = 2.71)

avg of 12
current: 1:39.76 (σ = 5.11)
best: 1:39.76 (σ = 5.11)

Average: 1:41.13 (σ = 6.65)
Mean: 1:41.60

Time List:
1. 2:00.40 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

2. 1:50.63 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

3. 1:54.83 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

4. 1:37.44 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. 1:44.28 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

6. 1:43.15 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

7. 1:38.27 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

8. 1:32.74 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

9. 1:27.94 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

10. 1:38.12 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

11. 1:38.52 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

12. 1:34.87 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

13. 1:39.59 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U


all pbs


----------



## hyn (Dec 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-19
single: 20.95

Time List:
1. 20.95 R B U2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' L B R' D L' B2 U B
roux oh, close to pb
I was getting 50s only a few solves ago


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

hyn said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-19
> single: 20.95
> 
> Time List:
> ...


how to do M moves oh


----------



## hyn (Dec 19, 2022)

idek


----------



## hyn (Dec 19, 2022)

M' is simple but the R layer moves as well sometimes
idk M tho


----------



## hyn (Dec 28, 2022)

I just foiled a pb because of the abf
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-28
single: 10.28

Time List:
1. 10.28 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (6,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)

I tried again and got a 6.07
10 slices


----------



## hecker2s (Dec 28, 2022)

Be a good boy and main 3bld


----------



## hyn (Dec 28, 2022)

hecker2s said:


> Be a good boy and main 3bld


noty


----------



## hyn (Monday at 8:36 AM)

new pb feat pbl
Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-09
single: 9.62

Time List:
1. 9.62 (-3,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-2,-4)
https://www.cubedb.net/solve/6430


----------



## hyn (Yesterday at 9:45 AM)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-11
single: 9.63

Time List:
1. 9.63 (-5,6)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-1)
0.004 more than the last one
same pbl


----------

